# Ovation Cell Therapy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi Ladies!! 

Because the other thread is getting too long, from now on we will be breaking the Challenge down month to month. Every month I will start a new challenge thread so each thread will be easier to navigate through. Loads of information is in each and every thread. I will post the main information at the beginning of this thread so everyone can see.

If you are on the challenge and your name is not on the list please contact me and I will add you to the list. 

Below is the original post and link to the original thread.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=204301

Below is the link to the second thread.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=250031

First update thread. June 1, 2008

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=240233

Second update thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=273649

The list of challengers will be in the post below.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. 08*

Ladies, if you pm me it will take me a few days to add your name. I do it as I collect several names. If you don't see your name check back in a few days.
*OVATION/MEGA-TEK CHALLENGE PLEDGE CLASS**

*COOKIE*: OCT
*fabulosity*:Mega-Tek
2grlsandme: OCT Pack
Afrolicious: OCT
Aggie: OCT/ Mega-Tek
agnenoir: Mega-Tek
ahamlet1: Mega-Tek
AJamericanDiva: Mega-Tek
Alli77: OCT
almondjoi85:Mega-Tek
andreab:Mega-Tek
apples: Mega-Tek
april shower: Mega-Tek
aprilj: Mega-Tek
Aquafina: Mega-Tek
aurora3140: Mega-Tek
AVE One: OCT
awesomely_nappy: Mega-Tek
ayjacks: OCT
Beauti515:Mega-Tek
belle_reveuse28: Mega-Tek
belleama: OCT
Br*nzedb*mbsh~ll: Mega-Tek
brightblueink: Mega-Tek
brittanynic16: OCT
cancerianjewel:Mega-Tek
candycane044: Mega-Tek
caramel28: Mega-Tek
carameldiva:Mega-Tek
caribgirl:Mega-Tek
carletta: Mega-Tek
Casarela:Mega-Tek
Cassandra1975: Mega-Tek
Cayenne0622: OCT
Chameleonchick:Mega-Tek
Chardai: OCT Pack 
CHEEKQUEEN: Mega-Tek
chitowngal330:Mega-Tek
chocolat79: OCT
cicilypayne: OCT
cieramichelle: OCT Pak
Clarice: OCT
cocoaluv: Mega-Tek
CocoBunny: OCT/Mega-Tek 
Coffee: OCT Pack
CurlieT:Mega-Tek
CurlyMoo:Mega-Tek
Curlytime: OCT/ Mega-Tek 
cutiebe2:OCT
daniemoy: OCT
dany06: Mega-Tek
Deborah: OCT
devans005:Mega-Tek
Diya: OCT
Dogmd: OCT
donewit-it: OCT
dontspeakdefeat: Mega-Tek
dreamer03: Mega-Tek
Dubois007: OCT
Dubois007: OCT
EbonyEyes: Mega-Tek
EMJazzy: Mega-Tek
eroberson: Mega-Tek
eshille: OCT
esoterica: Mega-Tek
Evalina: ???
evsbaby: OCT
explosiva9: MT
fancypants007: OCT/ Mega-Tek 
finewine83: OCT
flautist: Mega-Tek
flowinfocks:Mega-Tek/OCT
fogannie: Mega-Tek
Forever in Bloom : Mega-Tek
Formergrinch:Mega-Tek
foxieroxienyc: Mega-Tek
GANicole: OCT
gdivant:Mega-Tek
Geminigirl:Mega-TEk
genesis132:Mega-Tek/OCT
GETHEALTHY: OCT
gilmoregirl:Mega-Tek
girlyprincess23: Mega-Tek   
Golden: Mega-Tek
gorgeoushair: Mega-Tek
grnidmonster:OCT/Mega-Tek
growinglong777: OCT
gymfreak336: OCT
Halimah:Mega-Tek
heyfranz:Mega-Tek
Honey-Dip: Mega-Tek
iasade: OCT/ Mega-Tek
imstush: Mega-Tek
isisalisa: Oct/ Mega-Tek
It~Can~Grow: Mega-Tek
ivyQuietstorm:Mega-Tek
jamaicalovely: Mega-Tek
janisloren:Mega-Tek
january noir: OCT Pack
JD2'd: Mega-Tek
Jessica Rabbit: MT
Jetblackhair: Mega-Tek
jiyabree: Mega-Tek
JLove74: OCT
joib:Mega-Tek
jojo70: OCT
jrae: OCT
Juspri:Mega-Tek
JustKiya: Mega-Tek
karlap: Mega-Tek
kathy edwards:Mega-Tek
kels823: Mega-Tek
kennedy1:Mega-Tek
KPH: OCT
lady_brown: OCT
LadyD2u:Mega-Tek
ladybeesrch: Mega-Tek
lane: OCT Pak/Mega-Tek
leona2025: Mega-Tek
Lexib: Mega-Tek
ljones4521: Mega-Tek
LondonDiva: Mega-Tek 
long2short2_?:Mega-Tek
LongCurlyLocks: Mega-Tek
longhairhopeful: Mega-Tek
lovelymissyoli: Mega-Tek
Luscious85: Mega-Tek
mamauv2:Mega-Tek/ OCT
marand13: Mega-Tek
Miss Priss: Mega-Tek
miss_cherokee: Mega-Tek
missdemi: OCT
MissMadam: OCT/Mega-Tek
missprincess011: Mega-Tek
MissRissa: OCT
MissVee: OCT
MisTatim: OCT/Mega-Tek
Miz Complexity:Mega-Tek
mleah: OCT
mnemosyne: Mega-Tek
monieluv:Mega-Tek
Morenita: OCT
MSHONEY: Mega-Tek
mshottienelson: OCT Pack
mshottienelson: OCT Pack
msmills2U: Mega-Tek
mstaiti: Mega-Tek
Mynappturalme: Mega-Tek
Mystic Mega-Tek
Mz DEE DEE: Mega-Tek
Mz. Shug: Mega-Tek
nadine1977canada: OCT
NaijaGal: OCT
naturalepiphany:Mega-Tek
Nice & Wavy: OCT/ Mega-Tek
Nina_S: Mega-Tek
Nita81: OCT/Mega-Tek
nomadpixi:?
november wind: Mega -Tek
nursenappy: Mega-Tek
Nya33:Mega-Tek
nycutiepie: OCT 
Onejamifan: Mega-Tek
OSAMENE: Mega-Tek
otegwu: Mega-Tek
ParvaniVida: Mega-TeK
phyl73: Mega-Tek, OCT
PittiPat: Mega-Tek
Platinum: Mega-Tek
PrettyfaceANB: OCT
prettykinks: Mega-Tek
Princessdi: OCT/Mega-Tek
princesslocks: OCT Pak
Princessnad: Mega-Tek
qtslim83: Mega-Tek
Queeny20: Mega-Tek
rhapsdyblu: Mega-Tek
RZILYNT: OCT/Mega-Tek 
sareca: OCT
Sebring26: Mega-Tek
SelfStyled: OCT
Senegalese: OCT
Serenity_Peace: OCT Pack
seximami: OCT
sexyeyes3616: OCT
shakesha22: OCT
SheaM: Mega-Tek
Shimmie: OCT Pack
shocol: OCT
shortyluv: Mega-Tek
slim_thick:OCT Pack
slimmzz: OCT 
slimzz: Mega-Tek 
smooth*fro
Soliel185: Mega-Tek
song_of_serenity: Mega-Tek
soulie: Mega-Tek
sqzbly1969:Mega-Tek
SummerRain: OCT
sunbasque: Mega-Tek
Susan294:Mega-Tek/OCT
sweetie77: OCT
tallen:Mega-Tek
TashaK:OCT
tiff curl: Mega-Tek
tishee:Mega-Tek
tlstacy12: Mega-Tek
tnorenberg: Rejuvenator
Tootuff: OCT
toy: Mega-Tek
trenise:OCT Pack
trj1922: Mega-Tek
Trudy: OCT/Mega-Tek
tsmith: Mega-Tek
tt8: MT                                
Twilight80: Mega-Tek
Twisties: OCT Pack
twnz&1mo: Mega-Tek
unique4lyfe33:Mega-Tek
valerie: Mega-Tek
vanita:Mega-Tek
ViloetWylde: Mega-Tek
VinDieselsWifey:Mega-Tek
vivEz daNs lamouR: OCT
voyagetome:Mega-Tek
VWVixxen: Mega-Tek
weaveologist: Mega-Tek/OCT
WomanlyCharm: OCT/Mega-Tek
yodie: OCT/Mega-Tek
Zeal: Mega-Tek
*


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. 08*

Originally posted by TT8:

Hi Ladies
It's time for another hair growth challenge!
The official *OCT/MEGA-TEK CHALLENGE* is *MARCH 1 - MARCH 1, 2009.* *You can join at anytime between now and then. *. *PLEASE PM ME WITH YOUR PRODUCT SO I CAN ADD YOU TO THE PLEDGE LIST**
CHECK-IN DATES:
June 1, 2008     September 1, 2008    and January 1, 2009  
Post your pix or links to your pix:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=4666719&posted=1#post4666719

PM ME WITH WHAT PRODUCT YOU ARE USING SO I CAN ADD YOUR NAME TO THE PLEDGE LIST BELOW! 

*WE SUGGEST INCREASING YOUR DC ROUTINE, ADDING A GARLIC PRODUCT TO YOUR REG, ADDING OIL TO YOUR OCT OR MT OR OILING SCALP B4 APPLICATION & DISCONTINUING OTHER PROTEIN PRODUCTS*
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
ORDERING PRODUCTS...
OCT products: http://www.ovationhair.com

Mega-Tek products:

http://www.saddleuptack.com/webcat/items/item831.htm
Price $26.95, Tax $1.56,  Total $38.51

 The official OCT/MEGA-TEK CHALLENGE is MARCH 1 - MARCH 1, 2009. You can join at anytime between now and then. . PLEASE PM ME WITH YOUR PRODUCT SO I CAN ADD YOU TO THE PLEDGE LIST
CHECK-IN DATES:
June 1, 2008     September 1, 2008    and January 1, 2009  
Post your pix or links to your pix:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=4666719&posted=1#post4666719

PM ME WITH WHAT PRODUCT YOU ARE USING SO I CAN ADD YOUR NAME TO THE PLEDGE LIST BELOW! 

*WE SUGGEST INCREASING YOUR DC ROUTINE, ADDING A GARLIC PRODUCT TO YOUR REG, ADDING OIL TO YOUR OCT OR MT OR OILING SCALP B4 APPLICATION & DISCONTINUING OTHER PROTEIN PRODUCTS*
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
ORDERING PRODUCTS...
OCT products: http://www.ovationhair.com

Mega-Tek products:

http://www.stagecoastwest.com

http://www.valleyvet.com

http://www.kvvet.com

FOR GALLON SIZE TUB OF MEGA-TEK
http://neeps.com/searchresult.html?...6771492516079&.autodone=http://www.neeps.com/
Price: $ 149.26



Sindeee said:



			I don't know but I though this would be a great idea for anyone wanting to buy Mega-Tek but didn't want to sift through the thousands of posts to get different web addresses.



So I'll start.



Consider it a MT cheat sheet!

I purchased mine from: http://kvvet.com

They're offering FREE SHIPPING with any order over $50.00. 

ALSO, there is a coupon code you can use: SAVE $ 5.00/ Use Coupon Code 054


http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/product_...alse&mscssid=0407683DA633481688CF648B6A586F1C

Click to expand...



_____________________________________________________________________________

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________








*HELPFUL INFO*
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
*PRODUCT INGREDIENTS*

Ovation:Deionized Water, Stearalkonium Chloride, Glyceryl Stearate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-40 Castor Oil, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Panthenol, Tocopheryl Acetate, DM DM Hydantoin, Methlparaben, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA, Frangrance

Mega-Tek Rebuilder:Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein (HU), stearalkonium chloride, glyceryl stearate, peg 100 stearate (DI), marine protein (DI), peg 40 (no castor oil), panthenol, dimethicone copolyol (the one cone), magnesium citrate (DI), allantoin (DI), amino acids (DI), methylparaben, mucopolysaccharides (DI), polyparaben, imidazolidinyl urea (DI), fragrance
DI = Different ingredient AND HU = Higher up on the list

The Rebuilder has MORE hydrolyzed keratin protein, and it has marine protein and amino acids than OCT
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*FUN RECIPES*(these also help combat shedding)
Mega-Tek Mix:in a small container mix 2oz of Mega-tek + 1/8 teaspoon castor oil + 1/8 teaspoon Vitamin E Oil + 1/8 teaspoon SAA from lotioncrafters.com. (thanks justkiya) 

OCT/Mega-Tek combo:mix MT and OCT in an applicator bottle, adding Grapeseed oil, Jojoba oil, and a little Vitamin E and a couple of drops of Rosemary. Apply that just to the scalp every other day


Mega-Tek Mix:6 oz MT cell rebuilder, 1 oz grapeseed oil, 1oz Jamaican Black Castor Oil, 1 oz aloe vera oil (aloe vera gel can also be used)15 -18 drops of rosemary or peppermint or lavender essential oil (or 5-6 drops of each), 2 oz BB Oil Moisturizer hair lotion with castor oil and aloe, 1 Tblspn of flowers of sulfur powder (yellow), 3 tubes of MN
    -1. Mix the MN with the BB moisturizer in a bowl first 
    -2. Mix all ingredients together in a color applicator bottle, shake and squeeze on scalp only daily 

"Pre-oil" with OCT or Mega-Tek: 1). oil scalp first with an oil such as almond oil, extra virgin olive oil, safflower oil, sesame oil, carrot oil, wheat germ oil, jojoba oil, ayurveda oils or any other oil you like 2). then apply the OCT or Mega-Tek to scalp with a color-applicator bottle
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Treatments for Shedding
1.Alter Ego Hot Oil Treatment with Garlic
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_...r+EGO+Hot+Oil+Treatment+with+Garlic&x=14&y=22

2. Alter Ego Cren
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_bt?url=search-alias=beauty&field-keywords=Alter+EGO+Cren&x=0&y=0

3. Remedee Shampoo/Leave-In
http://www.buty-wave.com/

4. take odorless kyolic garlic supplements to combat shedding from the inside out. 
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Ovación,
tt8*


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. 08*

Here are some tips for newbies, Originally posted by Shimmie:


Shimmie said:


> Snuckles This is Just for You!
> 
> Attention Newbies!
> 
> ...


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. 08*

...................................................


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

Thank you DSD!!! Girl, you made me paranoid - I was like - I was *just* in there!! What happened to give it the big clankclank!!!  

You're a sweet heart!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

a fresh thread


----------



## anon123 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

thanks for the reminder about that summary from shimmie.  every time i think of looking into this I see some 500 page thread and know that time should be spent reading for my diss. and I just can't do it.  This is probably my last shot for these spots along my edges.  I will likely go with the otc, because I don't care at all about thicker hair.


----------



## Beauti515 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. 08*

Is it because mt dries out ur hair that u pre oil  because I just apply it directly to my scalp         tried to pm but can't for some reason  my product is mt


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

I initially added oils to my MT to make it more like OCT. I've continued adding oils because I like how it feels on my hair.  I don't have the patience to oil my scalp, and then follow it up with the MT -  I'm sure it would make a difference, but.... ah well. I think Shimmie pre-oils to help the MT absorb better?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



JustKiya said:


> Thank you DSD!!! Girl, you made me paranoid - I was like - I was *just* in there!! What happened to give it the big clankclank!!!
> 
> You're a sweet heart!


Thanks Love!!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

(wiping sweat from brow) *whew* I was going to say "Don't tell me someone started some drama to get the adlock2:. This was a great idea, DSD!


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

That's what's up!!!


----------



## Mz.Shug (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

How long does it usually take everyone to apply MT or OCT to their scalp?

How often do _you_ apply?


----------



## Kimiche (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

Justkiya and Shimmie, thanks for answering my questions about MT/Ovation.


----------



## long2short2_? (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

I'm so glad to see a new thread, i fell behind a lot of pages and was just scared to get back into them.  I can definitly keep up with new threads every month. Anyways, back on the topic

I purchased a new bottle of Mega Tek on the 9th.  This is going to be my second bottle and i cant wait to get done with it and swang my will-be-almost BSL hair around 

ETA: ValleyVet delivered my package in 2 days!! talk about great service


----------



## MrsWatson (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

I just got my MT yesterday...I'm so excited! Looking forward to seeing even a portion of the growth some of you ladies got!


----------



## AlkalineSteam (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



Mz.Shug said:


> How long does it usually take everyone to apply MT or OCT to their scalp?
> 
> How often do _you_ apply?



I'm by no means and expert, but I can take a shot at your question. I put my MT and a little oil in a color applicator bottle. It takes me about 5 minutes to part and put it on my scalp at night.

I apply every other night and sometimes consecutive nights. I wash out twice a week.

I've been doing this for 3 weeks and I have got about a half inch of growth, twice what I normally would have at this point in my relaxer cycle.


----------



## hothair (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

I'm in! I'm in!


----------



## taj (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

Please include me in this challenge!! I'm using MT!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

   Thank You DSD   

This is sooooooooooo much easier.  Ummmmm, for now  

This thread is gonna grow like all of our Hair....


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

Thanks, DSD!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



JustKiya said:


> I initially added oils to my MT to make it more like OCT. I've continued adding oils because I like how it feels on my hair.  I don't have the patience to oil my scalp, and then follow it up with the MT -  I'm sure it would make a difference, but.... ah well. I think Shimmie pre-oils to help the MT absorb better?



I don't add oil or pre-oil when using MT. 

I think that was just some people's personal preference. You don't have to do it.

ETA: Oooops, should have quoted the original question. Sorry, Kiya.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



Kimiche said:


> Justkiya and Shimmie, thanks for answering my questions about MT/Ovation.


You're so welcome Kimiche.  

I don't know it all, but I can share my 7 months of using Ovation and then Mega Tek.   With all of my trials and errors, I hope that it blesses someone.  I'm still learning from everyone here as learning never ends.  

Happy Hair Blessings to you.   

Keep it Simple; Your Hair will Still Grow and Give you that full 'Swang'!


----------



## Mz.Shug (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



AlkalineSteam said:


> I'm by no means and expert, but I can take a shot at your question. I put my MT and a little oil in a color applicator bottle. It takes me about 5 minutes to part and put it on my scalp at night.
> 
> I apply every other night and sometimes consecutive nights. I wash out twice a week.
> 
> I've been doing this for 3 weeks and I have got about a half inch of growth, twice what I normally would have at this point in my relaxer cycle.


 
Thanks for the reply.Never thought of using an app. bottle.What kind of oil do you use?


----------



## prettykinks (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



Mz.Shug said:


> How long does it usually take everyone to apply MT or OCT to their scalp?
> 
> How often do _you_ apply?



I apply my MT every day. It only takes me about 5 mins to apply then I massage my scapl for about 10-15 mins. It feels sooo good. I think I might buy the OCT to see how it does with my hair. I am almost done my bottle of MT.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

so does MT grow as fast as OCT? I thought they grew hair at the same rate. I switched to MT i think i'm the getting the same amount of growth maybe not.


----------



## Casarela (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

I bought 2 bottles of MT and im waiting impatiently . Im getting my hair braided again cant wait!!! I just cant wait!!! However im still trying to figure out if I should put oil on my scalp before applying MT...I just dont get the ''It will absorb better with oil'' part. Because most freaking oil if put on my scalp will sit and cause buildup.... :S  Im wondering if it will be better to use it straight and massage it or spray some water on my scalp and then add the MT. Im excited and a bit confused too.


----------



## AlkalineSteam (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



Mz.Shug said:


> Thanks for the reply.Never thought of using an app. bottle.What kind of oil do you use?



Ha! I can't claim ownership to the color app bottle idea. It was one of those tips buried in the long, long thread. Before I found a bottle, I had also tried parting my hair and *spraying* the MT on my scalp. It wasn't bad, but I couldn't keep the good stuff from getting on my hair length. erplexed

I'm using a bit of coconut oil. I also tried Hot Six oil but it was too....oily and thus had more build up. IMO, the only benefit to adding oil is to help spread the MT. I *think* you could achieve the same result with water.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



Casarela said:


> I bought 2 bottles of MT and im waiting impatiently . Im getting my hair braided again cant wait!!! I just cant wait!!! However im still trying to figure out if I should put oil on my scalp before applying MT...I just dont get the ''It will absorb better with oil'' part. Because most freaking oil if put on my scalp will sit and cause buildup.... :S  Im wondering if it will be better to use it straight and massage it or spray some water on my scalp and then add the MT. Im excited and a bit confused too.


I was under the impression that people were using the oil if they were not going to wash it out right away. Ovation is made to be washed out so if you want to just apply it nightly the oil helps to make sure there is no protein overload and then breakage

correct me if I am wrong someone!


----------



## Casarela (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

oh ok! but see the thing is I dongt plan on washing out. I plan on using MT daily  and wash my hair once a week but regarding breakage...I have doubts because how would it cause breakage if only used on the scalp ? anyhow what ill do to see how my scalp feels with castor oil on it. I will start applying it before i get my MT and if I feel my scalp gets mad build up ill skip that stepor replace the oil and use water instead.





cutiebe2 said:


> I was under the impression that people were using the oil if they were not going to wash it out right away. Ovation is made to be washed out so if you want to just apply it nightly the oil helps to make sure there is no protein overload and then breakage
> 
> correct me if I am wrong someone!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. 08*



Beauti515 said:


> Is it because mt dries out ur hair that u pre oil  because I just apply it directly to my scalp         tried to pm but can't for some reason  my product is mt


Hi Beauti:

This is a new journey for you and your hair and it's a HUGE change.  We will help you make this change for the better. 

I used to pre-oil my scalp and also added oil to the Ovation and Mega Tek, but I stopped and started using the product 'straight'.  I also started rinsing the product from my hair after an hour or so; definitely the next day before re-applying more product. 

I don't have all the answers, , I never will, but I can share my experiences with you and I hope this helps you.  

*First *--- Limit applying the Mega Tek to 3 times a week.  (Your hair will still grow ).

Try to Condition Wash your hair first using your favorite hair conditioner. 

Rinse it out and then apply the Mega Tek (straight) to your scalp.  

After an hour or so, rinse out the Mega Tek (it's strong enough to be effective for an hour) and *condition your hair again*. Put on a plastic cap for about 30 minutes to an hour;  Rinse and place into your favorite protective style.   

Between Mega Tek Days, give your hair a DC treatment.  Use your favorite conditioner...but no protein.

If you want to add a little oil to your DC hair conditioner (Castor Oil, or Jamaican Black Castor Oil, or Jojoba Oil or Emu Oil), that will help with moisturizing.  Stay away from heat.  

I hope this works for you.  I made a lot of mistakes in the beginning with these products.  Many lessons I learned the hard way.  I stopped adding other products to the Mega Tek and my Ovation because it was 'diluting' the product. I wanted to have the full benefit of them as they were.  I stopped leaving it in as much, because it caused my hair to shed and it was a little dry. 

Okay, let's Recap:  Limit apply Mega Tek to 3 times a week.  

1. Condition Wash Your Hair (Use your Favorite Hair Conditioner); 
2. Rinse out Hair Conditioner
3. Apply Mega Tek (or Ovation Cell Therapy) to scalp (straight...no oil for full effect of product).
4. After at least one hour or longer if you wish, rinse your hair of the Mega Tek (or Ovation)
5. Re-condition your hair with your favorite hair conditioner; adding a little oil to the hair conditioner for extra moisture. (Use Castor Oil or Jamaican Black Castor Oil, Jojoba or Emu Oil).
6. Cover hair in plastic cap; leave on for at least 30 minutes to an hour or overnight.  
7. Rinse out and place hair in protective style. 
8. Between Mega Tek days, DC your hair with your favorite conditioner but no protein.
9. No heat.   

This is only until your hair rehydrates than you can minimize the extra work. 

Again, I sure hope this helps.  The one thing I've learned is that with these protein products, I have to keep my hair conditioned. 

For an extra treat, Treat yourself to a Kiya Fizzie - The KF Solution *(Just Kiya's Wonderful Hair Softening Creation ).  *

Once a week, just add a little sea salt to your hair conditioner.  Your hair will be soft as silk.   Add about 1/2 teaspoon of Sea Salt to a huge handfull of conditioner and apply to hair and fall in love .


----------



## knottyaaverage (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

I have a question. I just got a wash n set yesterday and this morning when I took it down it looked so thin that I squeezed some gro aut oil on my scalp and massaged upside down to get a fuller affect. I ordered my mt this Monday but it still hasn't arrived. When it gets here do I still have to wash my scalp or can I go over it with some astringent and a qtip. Then apply the mt? I'm trying to avoid washing so much cuz I dont want knots or breaking. And the instructions posted said wash once a week or leave overnight and wash the next day. Im confused also my moisturizer is carefree curl now umma have to stop using it cuz it has protein and I shouldn't overload?


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



cutiebe2 said:


> I was under the impression that people were using the oil if they were not going to wash it out right away. Ovation is made to be washed out so if you want to just apply it nightly the oil helps to make sure there is no protein overload and then breakage
> 
> correct me if I am wrong someone!


I was doing just that, applying the oil to my scalp and also added to both the Ovation and the Mega Tek, just so that I could leave it on overnight.  But I stopped.  The oil was actually 'blocking' the absorption of the product on my scalp and it was diluting the product when mixed.  

I then stopped with the oils, and started using the products straight, BUT I rinsed them out.  The results are in my pictures.  That's my only testimony of the effect of the changes I made.    I don't even use the product everyday,  many weeks  are less  than others that I use  them.   

I didn't rinse before, and my hair suffered with the shedding and drying,  Even though we are applying the product to our scalps, it Still gets into our hair, there's no way to avoid it, especially when we are massaging our scalps with it.  

Less is best with these products, it really is.   I learned the hard way.  We don't need all of these add ins and add ons for these products to work.  It's too much being put into our hair.  Way too much; especially if someone has a perm. 

The Garlic Oil hair treatments (once a week), Rinsing the OCT/MT products, using them less;more frequent conditioner washes, my hair took off after my June update pictures. 

I'm just sharing my experience.  Angels, I learned the hard way these past 7 months with these products.  I hope this helps someone from making the mistakes I made from my own impatience. 

Hugs and blessings...


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



knottyaaverage said:


> I have a question. I just got a wash n set yesterday and this morning when I took it down it looked so thin that I squeezed some gro aut oil on my scalp and massaged upside down to get a fuller affect. I ordered my mt this Monday but it still hasn't arrived. When it gets here do I still have to wash my scalp or can I go over it with some astringent and a qtip. Then apply the mt? I'm trying to avoid washing so much cuz I dont want knots or breaking. And the instructions posted said wash once a week or leave overnight and wash the next day. Im confused also my moisturizer is carefree curl now umma have to stop using it cuz it has protein and I shouldn't overload?


Don't be confused and I apologize for this. 

The objective is not to create or allow a product build up on your scalp.   Think about it  for a few moments.  Imagine  the build up and how it prevents  the  subsequent applications  from  being effective.  Your scalp becomes blocked AND ...... it's too much protein to stay on your head.

The astringent is a little drying, because of the alcohol content...??? 

Some of the other ladies here know of a non-poo product.  I just can't remember what it is?   *Can someone reading this help?  *

ALSO, I do not recommend using these products more than 3 times a week for beginners (even myself ).  Your hair WILL STILL GROW... Yes it will.  

Because you are using another protein, make a gradual transition to the Mega Tek.   Take it slow.   Too much protein is not good. 

But here, hope is not lost.  We have the key ingredient here, 'prayer' and God never fails to show us what path is best.   I'm praying with / for you now so that you will be able to have the best care for your hair.   The very best.


----------



## grnidmonster (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

Shimmie,
Great info. I stopped the mix last week and have been using MT straight.  I can really tell the difference.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

Thanks... that helps so much! 

You are like one of the sweetest ladies on this forum! There are others but I won't call them out right now! 



Shimmie said:


> I was doing just that, applying the oil to my scalp and also added to both the Ovation and the Mega Tek, just so that I could leave it on overnight. But I stopped. The oil was actually 'blocking' the absorption of the product on my scalp and it was diluting the product when mixed.
> 
> I then stopped with the oils, and started using the products straight, BUT I rinsed them out. The results are in my pictures. That's my only testimony of the effect of the changes I made. I don't even use the product everyday, many weeks are less than others that I use them.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlkalineSteam (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

I don't rinse out and I'm very happy with my growth. Since I'm relaxed, I can't rinse my hair everyday and restyle. Its just too much manipulation and heat. I'm happy using MT as a daily scalp treatment and washing it away twice a week.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

Thank you DSD for this new thread, it has re-energized my interest in this challenge. I also use my MT straight. I'm a stickler for following directions, well sometimes. OH Joy!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

I am so relieved that the thread was not closed due to some mad drama

So, I just joined couple of days ago. I have MT and slowly I am getting enough info to get started.

Is it true that MT is more for thickness and OCT for growth?
If this is true then I will need to get my hands on OCT, I sure don't need more thickness or else I will have an excuse to order me some Mizani butter blends.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

Thanks, DSD..this is great!


----------



## TwistedRoots (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

I have a question and its probably been answered, but is anyone using the entire ovation system or just the cell therapy?


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



TashaK said:


> I have a question and its probably been answered, but is anyone using the entire ovation system or just the cell therapy?



I'm using the entire system, but when I use OCT, I rinse out. I also use MT, which I leave in. I wash my hair 2 or 3 times a week, deep conditioning once a week. Make sure you moisturize, moisturize, moisturize. This stuff is protein city.


----------



## Nya33 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

Hey ladies i really want to start using mega tek, however i have a question. I plan to start wearing a wig as my protective style, can i apply the mt to my scalp thru my cornrows and leave overnite   or does it not matter? Im worried that it wont rinse out plus i only want to redo my cornrows every two weeks- im lazy like that! TIA.


----------



## Miz_Complexity (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

Hey DSD 
I want to be apart of the challenge, can you take alook at my thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=278263
I have pictures of the products that I bought ,there were so many choose from. 
Can a person include the Avocado mist and the Premier natural Botanical leave in conditioners apart of their routine? I only got a few response with that response someone posted a thread of other pictures of products.

Do you know how to do a good regimen with micro braids, corn rows or two strand -twists. Could you help me develop a better regimen, I think this is where I can get the best growth but I have a problem maintaining the length. 

Before I would spray a leave in mix with essential oils and use base oil EVOO and massage my scalp. But my braids began getting very greasy. I want to avoid that road. 
TIA


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

Shimmie I keep staring at your avatar and forgetting to respond....your hair in your siggie beautiful.  



> Some of the other ladies here know of a non-poo product. I just can't remember what it is? *Can someone reading this help?*


 
Were you referring to WEN??


----------



## anon123 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



AlkalineSteam said:


> I don't rinse out and I'm very happy with my growth. Since I'm relaxed, I can't rinse my hair everyday and restyle. Its just too much manipulation and heat. I'm happy using MT as a daily scalp treatment and washing it away twice a week.



Okay, thanks for posting this.  I was wondering if there's any place in this for people who can't wash their hair all the time.  I might be able to do twice a week, which is twice as often as I'd ordinarily do, but no way can I do it 3+ times a week.  When I was reading to apply to scalp 3 times a week and rinse out and then days in between to do other DCs, I just thought I'd be spending my whole life on my hair. But OCT doesn't require as much DCing as MT, right?  I want my temples back the simplest way possible.  but hmmm, maybe i can just use it on my temples.  i could probably wash those at least 3 times a week.


----------



## andreab (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

I am in. Please add me to the list


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



Mz.Shug said:


> How long does it usually take everyone to apply MT or OCT to their scalp?
> 
> How often do _you_ apply?



It takes me about 7-10 minutes to apply it to my hair, and I apply it 5 days a week - I'm aiming for 6, though. 

My MT is in a tub, and I just dab the tip of my finger into the MT, and massage that into the parts between my twists. 



sunshinebeautiful said:


> I don't add oil or pre-oil when using MT.
> 
> I think that was just some people's personal preference. You don't have to do it.
> 
> ETA: Oooops, should have quoted the original question. Sorry, Kiya.



 No worries! And exactly right - it's a personal preference as to how you use it and what you mix it with, and I think that it changes as people use the product and 'wander' for a bit before they find their 'perfect' place. 



mwedzi said:


> Okay, thanks for posting this.  I was wondering if there's any place in this for people who can't wash their hair all the time.  I might be able to do twice a week, which is twice as often as I'd ordinarily do, but no way can I do it 3+ times a week.  When I was reading to apply to scalp 3 times a week and rinse out and then days in between to do other DCs, I just thought I'd be spending my whole life on my hair. But OCT doesn't require as much DCing as MT, right?  I want my temples back the simplest way possible.  but hmmm, maybe i can just use it on my temples.  i could probably wash those at least 3 times a week.



 I'm there with you - I _*can't*_ put water on my head every day (both because of time and my styling options), and the only way I get away with the mid-week wetting is that I'm DC'ing it, not just rinsing my hair - that would lead to some sadly dried out hair for me. I've skipped the mid-week one, several times look and it's been okay, for me.

The main reason - esp. for naturals - the increased DC'ing is suggested is to insure that your moisture levels are ramped up to meet the demands of your hair, because of the additional protein that is being used. The less often you use MT/OCT, the less of an increase you'll have to do in your DC'ing, because the protein level isn't ramping up as swiftly, if that makes sense? 

Honestly, if I was only using it 3 times a week, I most likely wouldn't bother with the mid-week DC - but I would have to give that a trial run before being certain that my hair was cool with it.


----------



## slim_thick (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

These threads are spreading like wildflowers.  I haven't resumed my OCT system yet because I relaxed my hair on 9/5. I will continue to apply to product to my scalp in about two weeks. I'm still enjoying my flat-iron and style from the salon.


----------



## wannabelong (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

I'm in DC on a business trip and my MT was delivered this Wednesday.  I can't wait to get home so I can use it.


----------



## january noir (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

I've been using the Ovation line since March 08 and I love it!

I just wanted to report that I have started shedding more than I normally shed and I haven't experienced this until now.   

I am not getting nervous yet.   I believe that the change of season is causing the shed.   I've been reading that people typically have a shedding season and this is it for me I believe.   I hope that the shedding is not related to the Ovation products.  

However, thanks to you ladies, I have products I can use that help slow down the process.    I just ordered the *Alter Ego Hot Oil Treatment with Garlic, Nutrine Garlic poo and conditioner *and just started taking oderless garlic supplements (1000mg) today.  Wish me luck!


----------



## wannabelong (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



january noir said:


> I've been using the Ovation line since March 08 and I love it!
> 
> I just wanted to report that I have started shedding more than I normally shed and I haven't experienced this until now.
> 
> ...


 
Good luck!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



EMJazzy said:


> Shimmie I keep staring at your avatar and forgetting to respond....your hair in your siggie beautiful.
> 
> Were you referring to WEN??


  Thank you EMJazzy.   As for the no-poo product, I think it is WEN....

I just don't have all of the answers to help everyone; I wish that I did.  :blush3:   This why we need each other all the more.


----------



## TwistedRoots (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

Sign me up. Ordered OCT system today. Although...I'll probably wait for October challenge...to post any thing.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

Ladies, I feel so sad.   As I'm reading all of the questions in this thread that I don't have answers to.   I feel so limited because all I truly have is my personal experience, what I've researched  and that of my family and friends who are also using these products.   

You'd be surprised at the non-LHCF members using these products.  It's a very hot email topic with my family and  girlfriends and I.   Each day we are learning more from each other.    The same applies to here.  I'm always learning from each of you.  

*Regarding the questions and concerns about rinsing the hair:*

I know it's hard to wash our hair each day.  I can't always do so either.  

I've done a lot of research on Hair Re-growth products and the procedures.  And the first step in every product is:  *"Apply to a clean scalp."  for better absorption.   Some say,* to avoid interference from other products. 

Ladies... I UNDERSTAND!   I apologize for not being mindful of those of you who have beautiful hair styles that they do not want to get wet or ruin.   

All I can wear is a loose bun. My hair doesn't hold a style, it never did; it won't even hold braids  and I envy those who have this advantage over me.   I cannot perm my hair, it will break and fall out; and I cannot use heat, it dries and breaks my ends too badly.  This is why I couldn't see the challenges that others may have.  And I'm so sorry for not seeing this. 

So for me it means having to get my glutes out of bed extra early, or going to bed a little later just to have a 'clean scalp'.     When I truly want to do this.    

Anyway, whoever I can help, I'm here.    I wish each and everyone of you to have the best success ever with your hair journey.   Find your own regimine that works for you.   I'm almost there.    

I'm always open for something new; it's a woman's perogative.  Yes???  

I don't ever want to be 'locked' in to one method or product when something better may be available.   I'm still growing, not just my hair. 

I love you, Beautiful Ladies.  Thank you for being such a loving part of my life.  :heart2:


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



january noir said:


> I've been using the Ovation line since March 08 and I love it!
> 
> I just wanted to report that I have started shedding more than I normally shed and I haven't experienced this until now.
> 
> ...


Hi "Beautiful Evening Snow"..... I'm right here for you.   

I had the 'shed's badly too.  The garlic is AWESOME!   If you can....condition wash.  But *Only* if you can.  It helped me a lot; it added more moisture to my hair and I hope it helps you too.  

Hugs and blessings....


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



Nya33 said:


> Hey ladies i really want to start using mega tek, however i have a question. I plan to start wearing a wig as my protective style, can i apply the mt to my scalp thru my cornrows and leave overnite or does it not matter? Im worried that it wont rinse out plus i only want to redo my cornrows every two weeks- im lazy like that! TIA.


One of my cousins has cornrows and it works just fine for her.  BEWARE.....the braids get loose pretty fast...  Your hair is growing faster, that's why.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



TashaK said:


> I have a question and its probably been answered, but is anyone using the entire ovation system or just the cell therapy?


I've always had the entire system and I loved it, but I don't use it.  I mainly use the Cell Therapy.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



grnidmonster said:


> Shimmie,
> Great info. I stopped the mix last week and have been using MT straight. I can really tell the difference.


 I'm so glad it's helping you.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



mshottienelson said:


> Thanks... that helps so much!
> 
> You are like one of the sweetest ladies on this forum! There are others but I won't call them out right now!


 
  Thank you mshottienelson.    

Man! ............now I really have to behave myself...  Oh welllll....


----------



## kennedy1 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

Has anyone used the megatek shampoo and conditioner?  has anyone thought of using it.  I want to join the challenge but I need a good poo and con and I was wondering if using the MT poo and con was a good idea?


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



kennedy1 said:


> Has anyone used the megatek shampoo and conditioner?  has anyone thought of using it.  I want to join the challenge but I need a good poo and con and I was wondering if using the MT poo and con was a good idea?



I love the conditioner - I think it's a perfect moisturizing match to the MT - it's fabulous! Smells a little strongly of baby powder,  but other than that, it's about perfect.


----------



## kennedy1 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

Thanks justkiya I am just trying to figure out what to get before ordering today


----------



## kennedy1 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

Justkiya let me ask this do you think it is necessary to ge tthe poo and con becuase my bill with all three items is 68.00 and I am not trying to hear that!  LOL But if it is worth it I will.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

I can't tell you about the poo, because I don't use shampoo - but I definitely think that the conditioner is worth it.  It's luscious.


----------



## kennedy1 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

Shoot!  I am going to break down and get it... I guess this is trial and error and in order for me to find out I have to use it!  Thanks girl


----------



## dyamonds10 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

Good Luck ladies!!! I think I will start mines in October. I plan to order Mega Tek


----------



## complexsimplicity (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

I'm pretty sure this question has been asked a million times but that other thread is too long to sift thru. i bought some oct this morning bc my hair grows at a slow pace. 1/4 a month which equates to only 3 inches a year. that sux!!! so i saw that justkiya grows slowly like me but since she started mt she's averaging 3/4 a month. that is awesome. so i jus want to know the pace ur hair grew compared to after using oct or mt. i know everyone will not get the same results bc everyone is different but i would love to hear a/b the ladies who grow at a pace like me but their growth has accelerated twice or even three times as fast... TIA


----------



## january noir (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



hardcandy87 said:


> I'm pretty sure this question has been asked a million times but that other thread is too long to sift thru. i bought some oct this morning bc my hair grows at a slow pace. 1/4 a month which equates to only 3 inches a year. that sux!!! so i saw that justkiya grows slowly like me but since she started mt she's averaging 3/4 a month. that is awesome. so i jus want to know the pace ur hair grew compared to after using oct or mt. i know everyone will not get the same results bc everyone is different but i would love to hear a/b the ladies who grow at a pace like me but their growth has accelerated twice or even three times as fast... TIA


 
I think I grew even slower than you. I would get my relaxer touch ups about every *7-9* weeks and whenever I would ask my hairstylist how much did my hair grew, he'd say about 1/4". What?! 

Since I have NEVER measured my growth (it was what it was) I really can't say. However, with Ovation, my hair does grow about 3/4" to 1" in 4 weeks and I can tell because I have the pictures now to prove it.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



Mandy4610 said:


> I am so relieved that the thread was not closed due to some mad drama
> 
> So, I just joined couple of days ago. I have MT and slowly I am getting enough info to get started.
> 
> ...


Bumping.............


----------



## Nya33 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



Shimmie said:


> One of my cousins has cornrows and it works just fine for her.  BEWARE.....the braids get loose pretty fast...  Your hair is growing faster, that's why.



Thanks 4 the advice Shimmie, im looking forward to starting!


----------



## november wind (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



Shimmie said:


> Ladies, I feel so sad.   As I'm reading all of the questions in this thread that I don't have answers to.   I feel so limited because all I truly have is my personal experience, what I've researched  and that of my family and friends who are also using these products.
> 
> You'd be surprised at the non-LHCF members using these products.  It's a very hot email topic with my family and  girlfriends and I.   Each day we are learning more from each other.    The same applies to here.  I'm always learning from each of you.
> 
> ...


You are a very sweet lady, Shimmie.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



Mandy4610 said:


> I am so relieved that the thread was not closed due to some mad drama
> 
> So, I just joined couple of days ago. I have MT and slowly I am getting enough info to get started.
> 
> ...



Based on the results of many ladies, it seems like MT increases thickness rapidly, and growth increases, but a little slower, while OCT increases length rapidly, but thickness a little slower. 
There is also thought that the increased thickness conceals the extent of the growth with the MT. 

If you don't want to get any thicker, though, OCT might be best for you.....


----------



## complexsimplicity (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



january noir said:


> I think I grew even slower than you. I would get my relaxer touch ups about every *7-9* weeks and whenever I would ask my hairstylist how much did my hair grew, he'd say about 1/4". What?!
> 
> Since I have NEVER measured my growth (it was what it was) I really can't say. However, with Ovation, my hair does grow about 3/4" to 1" in 4 weeks and I can tell because I have the pictures now to prove it.



thanx so much. this really gives me hope. i would really love that type of growth. that would mean a possible foot of hair a year!!!


----------



## january noir (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



november wind said:


> You are a very sweet lady, Shimmie.



Yes she is!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



JustKiya said:


> Based on the results of many ladies, it seems like MT increases thickness rapidly, and growth increases, but a little slower, while OCT increases length rapidly, but thickness a little slower.
> There is also thought that the increased thickness conceals the extent of the growth with the MT.
> 
> If you don't want to get any thicker, though, OCT might be best for you.....


hmmm, I will have to look into buying some OCT then​


----------



## Kimiche (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



JustKiya said:


> Based on the results of many ladies, it seems like MT increases thickness rapidly, and growth increases, but a little slower, while OCT increases length rapidly, but thickness a little slower.
> There is also thought that the increased thickness conceals the extent of the growth with the MT.
> 
> If you don't want to get any thicker, though, OCT might be best for you.....




It looks like OCT might be the best bet for me also, because my hair is already too thick in its natural state.  But MT is cheaper though.  I'm still so undecided on which one to get.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



november wind said:


> You are a very sweet lady, Shimmie.





january noir said:


> Yes she is!


Tlhank you Lovelies....  

May your hair grow 3 inches while you sleep tonight  -   At least 3 inches by Tuesday, November 4 --- Election Day for President Obama.   

And.......... another 5 inches by The Obama's Innaugeral Ball on January 20, 2009. 

Just say


----------



## january noir (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



Shimmie said:


> Tlhank you Lovelies....
> 
> May your hair grow 3 inches while you sleep tonight  -  At least 3 inches by Tuesday, November 4 --- Election Day for President Obama.
> 
> ...


 
AMEN!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



Shimmie said:


> Tlhank you Lovelies....
> 
> May your hair grow 3 inches while you sleep tonight  -  At least 3 inches by Tuesday, November 4 --- Election Day for President Obama.
> 
> ...


 
If you believe, you will achieve.


----------



## 4mia (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

shoot i just recieved my mt. my hair is crazy thick already i wanted length. Oh well. ill try it.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



4mia said:


> shoot i just recieved my mt. my hair is crazy thick already i wanted length. Oh well. ill try it.


You'll still get length   You'll just get it with a 'bonus'.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



Platinum said:


> If you believe, you will achieve.


  We'll all being doing this by November,     Yep  

I prayed for my hair to grow fast like grass...   And it did.


----------



## knottyaaverage (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. 08*



Shimmie said:


> Hi Beauti:
> 
> This is a new journey for you and your hair and it's a HUGE change. We will help you make this change for the better.
> 
> ...


 
r u serious?! this seems like far too much work. another thread just said to apply mt to your scalp as many times as u'd like and to wash out once a week, and lots of ladies have testified that they applied mt daily and washed out once a week. so if ur saying we need a clean scalp to apply why would we only co wash instead of shampooing? and if people are leaving it on all day and only washing once a week, why are u saying we should only apply after we co wash and then rinse after an hour only to dc again???? please let me know how to correctly use this cuz no one else said n-e-thing about protein overload and my head is spinning  thanx in advance.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

say what?? erplexed Are you for real? And I just ordered more MT!   I want length; I already have mad thickness.



JustKiya said:


> Based on the results of many ladies, it seems like *MT increases thickness rapidly, and growth increases, but a little slower, while OCT increases length rapidly, but thickness a little slower.*
> There is also thought that the increased thickness conceals the extent of the growth with the MT.
> 
> If you don't want to get any thicker, though, OCT might be best for you.....


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

that's what I'm saying.



Mandy4610 said:


> hmmm, *I will have to look into buying some OCT then*​


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



Mandy4610 said:


> *I am so relieved that the thread was not closed due to some* *mad drama*
> 
> So, I just joined couple of days ago. I have MT and slowly I am getting enough info to get started.
> 
> ...


 
*Oh ye of little fath. Don't worry we may have some drama yet. * 

Please refer to my siggy and notice the pix and date. MT is perfect for both thickness and growth. I think they may work the same but in reverse, based on what I have read. MT-thickness first and length 2nd. OCT-Length 1st then thickness 2nd. If someone could REPOST the links of the ingredients of both. 

Please, please go over the links listed at the beginning of the thread to help you as a guide. At your leisure, it is truely an education. They can actually be fun. Also if you could change your settings to show more posts per page it will go a lot faster. I went through both of the old threads and I feel very knowlegeable. I'm still learning but with more confidence.  

Good luck and happy growing!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



Shimmie said:


> Thank you EMJazzy. As for the no-poo product, I think it is WEN....
> 
> *I just don't have all of the answers to help everyone; I wish that I did. :blush3: This why we need each other all the more*.


 
You're doing a great job Shimmie.


----------



## grnidmonster (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

Shimmie/Nice and Wavy? anyone else who wants to weigh-in,
I need thickness and length, I am recovering from illness. I have both OCT and MT. Any recommendations on how to use both at the time?

Thank you in advance for taking the time to help me.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



kennedy1 said:


> Has anyone used the megatek shampoo and conditioner? has anyone thought of using it. I want to join the challenge but I need a good poo and con and I was wondering if using the MT poo and con was a good idea?


 

I have the MT Cream Rinse and Botanical Spray. I don't use the shampoo because personally after reading the ingredients I can do better.  I use a gentle organic cleanser (Aubrey Organics) to help the Rebuilder penetrate and not strip my hair at the same time. You can't go wrong with the Cream Rinse, it works perfectly with the Rebuilder. 

I'm running out of shampoo and will be getting something new.


----------



## monieluv (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

i have a question.  i just received my mega-tek, and i was wondering how are you guys using it.  some say use it straight, massage scalp with it, or rinse it out after 1 hour.  i want to know the best way to use so i won't get breakage or mush shedding.  thank you for any advice.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

Hi Ladies,

I have officially made the switch to MT. I am using it everyday by applying my mixture with an applicator bottle to my scalp. 

I have been using the MT for about 4 days now and I am currently in a weave. My braids have already started loosening up. I have terrible itches. I usually try to keep my weaves in for six weeks but since starting on this challenge that seems like the impossible.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

BTW,

Any ladies that need to be added to the challenge list please pm me. I will update the list a little later today. 

The ladies that have sent me a pm will be part of that update.

Thank you!
-DSD


----------



## mamauv2 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

I'm in!  I started using Ovation on the 3rd and just got my MT.  I'm mixing them both with jojoba and applying them to my scalp with an applicator bottle everyday.  Here's a picture of my cute little TWA with conditioner in it.


----------



## knottyaaverage (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



CurlyMoo said:


> I have the MT Cream Rinse and Botanical Spray. I don't use the shampoo because personally after reading the ingredients I can do better.  I use a gentle organic cleanser (Aubrey Organics) to help the Rebuilder penetrate and not strip my hair at the same time. You can't go wrong with the Cream Rinse, it works perfectly with the Rebuilder.
> 
> I'm running out of shampoo and will be getting something new.


 

what is ur regimen? do you only wash once a week and apply daily?


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



mshottienelson said:


> say what?? erplexed Are you for real? And I just ordered more MT!   I want length; I already have mad thickness.





4mia said:


> shoot i just recieved my mt. my hair is crazy thick already i wanted length. Oh well. ill try it.





Shimmie said:


> *You'll still get length   You'll just get it with a 'bonus'. *





CurlyMoo said:


> Oh ye of little fath. Don't worry we may have some drama yet.
> 
> Please refer to my siggy and notice the pix and date.* MT is perfect for both thickness and growth. I think they may work the same but in reverse, based on what I have read. MT-thickness first and length 2nd. OCT-Length 1st then thickness 2nd. If someone could REPOST the links of the ingredients of both. *
> 
> ...


'

Exactly, exactly!!! Take a deep breath ladies - if you've got the MT, you can still use it, and you'll still get growth - with a bonus, as Shimmie said.  

My hair has gotten thicker and softer, so the extra thickness - it's not really harder to handle, to me. 

The ingredients of both are in the second or third post of this thread, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



grnidmonster said:


> Shimmie/Nice and Wavy? anyone else who wants to weigh-in,
> I need thickness and length, I am recovering from illness. I have both OCT and MT. Any recommendations on how to use both at the time?
> 
> Thank you in advance for taking the time to help me.


First of all, I'm so glad you are better, please stay well precious one 

You can't go wrong with the Mega Tek.   Look at my siggy strip at my June picture.  My ends are thin and wispy.   I started Mega Tek right after that.  Then look at the difference in the thickness of my ends in my September picture?  I gained both thickness and length.  

Also, in picture #5, you can see the fullness from using the Mega Tek on the top of my head.   (Note: The red highlights in my hair are from  being in the summer sun, but this product makes my hair darker. )

I alternate the two products every other treatment.  I try every night but my schedule is really busy.   I've still been getting great results with at least 3 times a week or more.  My pictures tell it all. 

Do the best you can and don't stress on perfection, your hair will still grow.  I've learned that I don't have to 'overdue' this product .  Keep your hair conditioned as much as you can.  This is still a lot of protein and it dried my hair when I went into overload.   

Hope this helps.  I'm so glad God healed you....


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



JustKiya said:


> '
> 
> Exactly, exactly!!! Take a deep breath ladies - if you've got the MT, you can still use it, and you'll still get growth - with a bonus, as Shimmie said.
> 
> ...


You're totally right Pretty Kiya, with Mega Tek, you DO get a Bonus.  I still got length.  But I needed the thickness that I wasn't quite getting with the Ovation.  

I started Mega Tek after my June 30 Reveal (see pic #2 in my siggy strip).  In the June pic, I had length gained from my February picture, but my ends were still thin and wispy.    

Now, Look at the HUGE difference in my September picture, pictures #3 and #5.   My hair ends are MUCH fuller....my ENTIRE HEAD is much fuller from the Mega Tek and I still got the length.   Although I am alternating both products, I used and still use the Mega Tek more often.   

I'm just in love with Ovation before it was my 'First' .... :blush3:


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

*Important Note:*

I know some members are upset with me about the rinsing out of the product, but I HAD to rinse it out. 

I started using these products straight (full strength) and I can't leave protein on my head without consequences....the recurrence of shedding.   

Even when I was mixing the oils with the products, and oiling my scalp, I still had recurring shedding.  

The Garlic treatments are REMARKABLE and it works, it stops the shedding, but the Garlic does not address the CAUSE, only the symptoms.  The Cause had to be addressed. *

FOR ME.... the cause was product build up and lack of conditioning. 

*It didn't take rocket science for me to figure this out; I didn't shed *before* using these products, but I was so determined to use them for the results and yet I was only masking the symptoms with the Garlic treatments.   It was resolved for me with rinsing the product out (because it does get into the hair -  which is connected to the scalp we apply the product to  ) and giving my hair frequent conditioner washes to avoid dryness.  *

Again,  Garlic stopped the symptoms but I still had to address the cause.  My hair has taken off in growth.  My pictures speak it loud and clear.  

I've had 7 months of many trials and errors with this product.  

*7 months of tears, frustrations, and constant prayers.  

7 months of not knowing where my hair was truly going.   

I had good days and bad.  But I had to put a halt to the "Cause" of the shedding and the fear of it. 

Reading through these threads, and the posts of the precious ladies who are in tears because of shedding, there is No Way, that I can not share this.  It took me a while to realize it, but in this life, we live and learn and we share because we care.  

I'm not out to ruin anyone's routine. But things worth while mean sacrifice. I hate getting up extra early or going to bed later, from the 'extra' efforts, but the rewards of having longer, stronger hair are worth it.  

For those who have excessive shedding, I hope that this helps you.  I will not sit back and read another 'shedding' post knowing how it truly stopped for me.  I've discovered the Garlic was a 'band aide' for the real cause...too much protein which I had total control over. 

Ladies you will find what works for you and it WILL work.    Your hair will grow.   Yes it will.   

Hugs and love to each of you....


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

Ok Ladies, I broke down and ordered OCT on Thursday...I want the lenght faster. Although I will still use the MT. I will alternate days I think. I am doing co-washes every night now..so far for three days. So I shouldn't have product overload. I only condition on co washes and I still plan to do shampoo/conditions on Sunday and Wednesday. I do oil the scalp first every night before applying the MT. I might start to use it straight but since my scalp/hair is dry I might not. I don't think I will have a problem with product overload now that I co-wash. I do have a couple questions. For those that ordered OCT did you get a tracking # from ovation and how long did it take for you to get it? I would really like a tracking #. Tried calling to get one. No luck. I did get emailed a order # but that's it.

Also, do you all think I should stop with the oils or not? I kinda like the way my scalp feels with the oils and I'm afraid to use the products straight although a lot of you all say it's better that way. Please help a sista out!


----------



## melodies815 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. 08*



Shimmie said:


> Hi Beauti:
> 
> This is a new journey for you and your hair and it's a HUGE change.  We will help you make this change for the better.
> 
> ...



Shimmie, I am honestly a serial lurker, but I am still a "fake" part of the MT challenge.  I have done an accidental version of your regimen for the past two weeks, always erring on the side of moisture since I am using MT.

I can say that yours is the best/most simple regimen I have seen so far ...hand's down.  I like everyone else's as well, but for my hair type the overuse of moisture while adding protein...well, this is just wonderful and relatively low maintenance.  I am a wife, a mom, an employee, a cook, TTC (trying to conceive), and absolutely devoted to my extended family (on my and on hubby's side!).  I cannot spend major hours on my hair, but I HAVE to wash at least twice per week....sometimes three.  I just DC'ed last night and was happy to not use MT for one day, but I just applied it to my scalp a few moments ago.  I was trying to figure out what to do next to keep me from stressing about my hair when I read your post.

THANK YOU!!!!!

This is it!!!

I had already found my protective style (roller sets) but if I do anything else like length check with heat and flat ironing like I did last night, I have no other options since I am not going to stop using MT for any reason.  

This regimen makes such a huge difference and gives me a little less pressure to length check any sooner than every 2 months.  I am not measuring, but I can see in the mirror that I have probably gained about half an inch in a little over two weeks.  I can use this regimen in less time than usual.

I could kick myself for all the length I have lost since arriving in Britain due to ignorance, but I think this will help me to compensate for hard water and the massive amounts of limescale that I try to diminish with a filter.

BLESS YOU!!!  THANKS FOR POSTING THIS!!!  I am praying for a realistic 6-7 inches in a year.

Happy hair growing everyone!!!  Shimmie, you really are a Queen and a real woman of God.  You posted this and I am sure that it took some time in your day to do so when I am sure you have a real life outside of this website.  I am one who is a bit unwilling to spend too much time here because...well...my hubby just will not stand for it and I feel guilty if I do so and neglect anything...despite what others in my home might do.  I don't have the time to just sit and read..at least not yet.  And to be honest, I prefer to spend family time than be online.  I could cry for the amount of information on this website. It's WONDERFUL!  And Shimmie...you and women like you are the very reason I joined in the first instance.

Thank you for pouring out of yourself for others who are working on our self image.  I am growing my hair mainly for myself, but I know that eventually my husband will reap the benefits of it as well....and maybe it will expand in ways that I cannot see at the moment.

Bless you.

Bless us all as we grow our hair and try to regain what has been lost through so many years of misinformation/prejudice/lack of faith...whatever.

The Lord's precious love to us all....and again, thank you, Shimmie!

cj


----------



## Beauti515 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

Thank u sooo much shimmie u and kiya ar wonderful   I never thought I could grow my hair back mbl but u give the courage    thank u guys so much   im ordering oct today and im going to mix them 2gether  thanks again


----------



## melodies815 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



hardcandy87 said:


> I'm pretty sure this question has been asked a million times but that other thread is too long to sift thru. i bought some oct this morning bc my hair grows at a slow pace. 1/4 a month which equates to only 3 inches a year. that sux!!! so i saw that justkiya grows slowly like me but since she started mt she's averaging 3/4 a month. that is awesome. so i jus want to know the pace ur hair grew compared to after using oct or mt. i know everyone will not get the same results bc everyone is different but i would love to hear a/b the ladies who grow at a pace like me but their growth has accelerated twice or even three times as fast... TIA




I don't know if this will help you at all, but in my entire life - ENTIRE LIFE THAT I RECALL SINCE TAKING CARE OF MY OWN HAIR SINCE AGE 17 - I have never gone beyond top of shoulders or base of neck.  I am now past base of neck and can imagine APL.

This is in 2 WEEKS of MT.  I have always used it straight, and as of today, I use Shimmie's method.  I used a jacked up, personal version that took 6-7 hours from start to finish but Shimmie's will take me about 2-3 hours without sacrificing family time.

So...in the past, I have been a 3-4 inch grower due to bad styling practices, but I think I can honestly expect 6-7 inches if I take care...plus I am a trimming maniac.  I have seen...

one half inch in 2 weeks.

hth.

cj


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

Does OCT come in a bottle larger than 12oz?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



EMJazzy said:


> Does OCT come in a bottle larger than 12oz?


Nope!


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



dontspeakdefeat said:


> Nope!


 
Thank you.


----------



## carletta (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

 JUST GOT MY OVATION THIS SAT MORNING !!!!!!!!!!!
 I'VE ALREADY GONE THRU MY MEGA TEK - NOW THE OVATION IS NEXT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## genesis132 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



grnidmonster said:


> Shimmie/Nice and Wavy? anyone else who wants to weigh-in,
> I need thickness and length, I am recovering from illness. I have both OCT and MT. Any recommendations on how to use both at the time?
> 
> Thank you in advance for taking the time to help me.



i just started alternating my OCT w/ MT back on the end of July. I just alternate days, applying to the scalp straight..but I make sure to do a strengtening treatment w/ the MT on my entire head 1x per week. Ususally that's on my wash day when I use the OCT Color poo.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



hardcandy87 said:


> I'm pretty sure this question has been asked a million times but that other thread is too long to sift thru. i bought some oct this morning bc my hair grows at a slow pace. 1/4 a month which equates to only 3 inches a year. that sux!!! so i saw that justkiya grows slowly like me but since she started mt she's averaging 3/4 a month. that is awesome. so i jus want to know the pace ur hair grew compared to after using oct or mt. i know everyone will not get the same results bc everyone is different but i would love to hear a/b the ladies who grow at a pace like me but their growth has accelerated twice or even three times as fast... TIA



I would average 1/4th to 1/2 inch every month. When I am consistent with MT, I average and inch a month. HTH Q


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

I found this on a MEG-tek website describing how to uwed the prodict on human hair , so i going to tried this , because applying daily it a liyttle messy and time consuming , O think it just like Shimmer recommendation.   

Product Description
Mega-Tek is a revolutionary formula and a technological breakthrough.
Strengthens without the use of synthetic polymers, oils, or peroleum based products.
HAIR : For men and women who are losing hair. Megatek makes the hair 30% stronger so less hair falls out. You will see a difference the first time you use it. Anyone concerned about losing his or her hair should be using this product. It absolutely works like we say it will. Chemotherapy patients really like this product. It is also used by people who are experiencing hair loss due to high blood pressure medication
NAILS:Will make your finger nails 30% stronger. Apply a little on the cuticle daily and you will have finger nails like youhave never seen before. It can also be used as a super - moisturizer for dry, calloused hands. TRULY AN AMAZING PRODUCT! Contains Hydrolyzed Keratin Protein


Label Information - Equine

Dosage & Administration: Apply to wet clean hair. Used like a conditioner 3 times a week after shampooing, your hair will be thicker and fuller. Just rub a small amount in your hair and let it stay on from 2 to 5 minutes, then rinse out. Works faster when used with Premier Shampoo. For nails apply a little on the cuticle daily.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. 08*



knottyaaverage said:


> r u serious?! this seems like far too much work. another thread just said to apply mt to your scalp as many times as u'd like and to wash out once a week, and lots of ladies have testified that they applied mt daily and washed out once a week. so if ur saying we need a clean scalp to apply why would we only co wash instead of shampooing? and if people are leaving it on all day and only washing once a week, why are u saying we should only apply after we co wash and then rinse after an hour only to dc again???? please let me know how to correctly use this cuz no one else said n-e-thing about protein overload and my head is spinning  thanx in advance.


I know it seems like a lot, but nothing worthwhile comes easy. 

Ask God to show you what's the right regime for you, He'll show you and give you the answers you need that will be fitted to your needs.  Yes, He will.  

The suggestions that I was sharing with Beauti, were to help with her dryness she was experiencing.  Nothing I share is set in stone.  It's either from my personal experience and what I hope will help.  

I've had a rough journey, but it paid off and it still is.    I wish this for you, that all of your efforts will pay off with the rewards of beautiful long and healthy hair and a smile in your heart that will never fade.

Blessings to you....


----------



## carameldiva (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

I spent the last two days taking out my micros. I am really impressed by the growth and thickness that I achieved over the last 8 weeks. Megatek gave me thickness that I never knew could achieve. I also believe that it contributed to my length as well. I have a henna treatment in overnite and will shampoo/condition/dc in the a.m.

Thanks ladies- Special shot-out to JustKiya for always being their and DSD for adding me to the list so quickly.

P.S. I will add pics on the next update which is Nov or Dec.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



kathy edwards said:


> I found this on a MEG-tek website describing how to uwed the prodict on human hair , so i going to tried this , because applying daily it a liyttle messy and time consuming , O think it just like Shimmer recommendation.
> 
> Product Description
> * Mega-Tek is a revolutionary formula and a technological breakthrough.  Strengthens without the use of synthetic polymers, oils, or peroleum based products.*
> ...


  Thank you Kathy, you called me "Shimmer"  :blush3:  I'm honored. 

Thank you for posting this information.   I never read the instructions for Mega Tek but I used it the same way that I did the Ovation.   It's good to know. 

Happy, Healthy Hair Growth to you


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



melodies815 said:


> I don't know if this will help you at all, but in my entire life - ENTIRE LIFE THAT I RECALL SINCE TAKING CARE OF MY OWN HAIR SINCE AGE 17 - I have never gone beyond top of shoulders or base of neck.  I am now past base of neck and can imagine APL.
> 
> This is in 2 WEEKS of MT.  I have always used it straight, and as of today, I use Shimmie's method.  I used a jacked up, personal version that took 6-7 hours from start to finish but Shimmie's will take me about 2-3 hours without sacrificing family time.
> 
> ...


  I'm a trimming maniac too.  I 'fight' for even hair ends....to no affair, it seems.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



Beauti515 said:


> Thank u sooo much shimmie u and kiya ar wonderful   I never thought I could grow my hair back mbl but u give the courage    thank u guys so much   im ordering oct today and im going to mix them 2gether  thanks again


Beauti, you are so very welcome.  My heart and prayers for you is the right regime and care for your hair.  Whatever works for you and gives you 'beyond' your dreams is what I pray for you to have in every area of your life.   

Not only will the dryness be combated in your hair, but in the challenges you have had in obtaining other goals in your life will be hydrated in full life and God's favor.  

God bless you, Beauti


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. 08*



melodies815 said:


> Shimmie, I am honestly a serial lurker, but I am still a "fake" part of the MT challenge.  I have done an accidental version of your regimen for the past two weeks, always erring on the side of moisture since I am using MT.
> 
> I can say that yours is the best/most simple regimen I have seen so far ...hand's down.  I like everyone else's as well, but for my hair type the overuse of moisture while adding protein...well, this is just wonderful and relatively low maintenance.  I am a wife, a mom, an employee, a cook, TTC (trying to cenceive), and absolutely devoted to my extended family (on my and on hubby's side!).  I cannot spend major hours on my hair, but I HAVE to wash at least twice per week....sometimes three.  I just DC'ed last night and was happy to not use MT for one day, but I just applied it to my scalp a few moments ago.  I was trying to figure out what to do next to keep me from stressing about my hair when I read your post.
> 
> ...


 Precious Lady, I can't even thank you, at least not with words, the right words for you coming in here to share this.   

However, I can pray for God to 'perfect' all that surrounds and concerns you.  To Perfect your hair growth, it's health, it's beauty, and it's length and thickness.   That you will never be a minute late for all that you have to do, and where you have to be...not ever.   That love will be parked at your feet, eternally.  For you truly walk in love.   

I pray God's favor and blessings over your time for 'you' and your husband and family.  

*Your hair WILL Grow!  It Will!  *And the time you spend on it will lessen; your regime will be tailor fit -- fitly joined to your frame in time, mind and money.

*I'm still learning* and all of us here will continue to learn together and share; for we each have a "Hair" twin here among each other, whose regime will fit the other.   

We may all share different views and different Hair, but we will always share the same heart.  Your post and YOUR TIME you took to post it, proves just that.  We here are all 'one.'

So, Beautiful One, Grow that beautiful Hair and let it swing  to _*your*_ individual _Melodie_.

Love and blessings to you and yours...


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

Hi Shimme 
So are so welcome
Be blessed 



Shimmie said:


> Thank you Kathy, you called me "Shimmer"  :blush3:  I'm honored.
> 
> Thank you for posting this information.   I never read the instructions for Mega Tek but I used it the same way that I did the Ovation.   It's good to know.
> 
> Happy, Healthy Hair Growth to you


----------



## melodies815 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



Shimmie said:


> I'm a trimming maniac too.  I 'fight' for even hair ends....to no affair, it seems.




lol

I am NOT trimming again until February NO MATTER WHAT!!!!  That's the Christi personal trimming challenge.  lol


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

My husband is letting me get OCT!!!  He was like ---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 <--- when he saw the price...so how I was able to convince him to let me add expensive hair products to the budget is that I let him use my WEN to shave with. He really likes WEN  almost too much  we had an animated discussion on who gets the Fig WEN. I promised to purchase him his own.  I hid the rest of them.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

I know this is likely to be a "no" but can you use Ayurvedic powders in conjunction with Mega Tek, or is the combination of both treatments likely to cause breakage?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



Cream Tee said:


> I know this is likely to be a "no" but can you use Ayurvedic powders in conjunction with Mega Tek, or is the combination of both treatments likely to cause breakage?


 
There are several ladies in that use both Mega Tek and Ayuvedics. Hopefully someone can chime in to offer some advice on using these.


----------



## melodies815 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. 08*



Shimmie said:


> Precious Lady, I can't even thank you, at least not with words, the right words for you coming in here to share this.
> 
> However, I can pray for God to 'perfect' all that surrounds and concerns you.  To Perfect your hair growth, it's health, it's beauty, and it's length and thickness.   That you will never be a minute late for all that you have to do, and where you have to be...not ever.   That love will be parked at your feet, eternally.  For you truly walk in love.
> 
> ...



I am hijacking for a moment.  Sorry for anyone who cares to not read this stuff...but this site is about so much more than hair.  It's the ONLY reason I joined.

What is your real name?  Shimmie is nice, but I know that your God given name is beautiful.  My husband is away right now ( I am a military wife), but he will be home in 2 weeks.  The Lord has been dealing with me about what beauty truly is for a long time now. 4+ years.  It's a hard walk but so worth it.  This post has literally broken me.  I didn't even come on here thinking to see a response from you, but the words, "..that love will be parked at your feet...," just messed me up.  Love comes at such a high price.  When you love, you do the things that others need, regardless of whether or not they ever recognize it, and that could be growing hair or growing character...

Marriage is a blessing to me, and I love my husband;  he is the VERY man I prayed for all my life.  I married the actual man of my dreams and prayers, and even with all that, there are major challenges that I could never have imagined as a single.  Thankfully, I was ready to be a wife and ready for the work of oneness.  This hair journey is one of many....

Shimmie, love is indeed parked at my feet, and it is beautiful and hurtful and precious all at once.  I am starting to understand how _future_ joy could make the Lord endure present suffering on the cross. That you would write that knowing NOTHING about my life in secret just floors me and reminds me of how much God loves me.  He is faithful to care for me in all the unique ways that will draw me closer to Him.

It is my individual prayer that this HUGE MT/OCT challenge also causes women to re-evaluate their position in God and draws us all closer to our Creator.  There is a reason for this challenge.  On the surface, it seems to be just about hair and beauty and about two wonderful products...but deep down, it is about much more.....much more...

If you write me back here in the open, I might just die of tears.  Just PM me unless the Lord leads you otherwise.  I am so serious! My hair is growing, but my walk is growing as well.  Please, Shimmie (light of Christ), continue to let the Lord "shimmer" through you.  We need it. 

*drying a river of tears*

The Lord Bless you and keep you and yours forever!

I pray that we all grow hair and character and integrity and everything else that looks like God.

Happy growing to us all!
cj


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



Cream Tee said:


> I know this is likely to be a "no" but can you use Ayurvedic powders in conjunction with Mega Tek, or is the combination of both treatments likely to cause breakage?



I still use Ayurvedics - I henna about every 12-16 weeks, and I still use amla & shikakai to wash my hair with - usually about every other week, or so? As long as you keep a close eye on your hair, and increase moisture as needed, you should be okay....


----------



## trj1922 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

I recently joined the challenge by adding Mega-tek to my primarily Ayurvedic routine.  I have had no problems.  In fact, so far I am seeing less shedding than I was getting before Mega-tek even though I believe the Ayurvedic herbs were helping a lot with the shedding on their own.  I had experienced years of unexplained hair thinning that just got worse with the passage of time.  Dermatologists were absolutely no help!  My hair is sill very thin but I actually see new patches of hair sprouting up all over my head.  My friends and family see it too!   I use Vatika or Ramtirth Brahmi Oil as a pre-poo and wash with shikakai, brahmi, amla, and neem powders in combination.  If I feel like it I may use the Hesh Heenara hair wash powder but that's hard to find.  My leave ins are from Qhemet Biologics or the Products of the Earth Herbal Hair Revitalizer, they both contain Ayurvedic herbs that support hair growth.  This experience is new to me and it remains to be seen how this will work long term, but so far so good!!!!   I'm in the process of getting some pics up to establish about where I'm starting from.


----------



## Casarela (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

lol ur cracking me up and that is just too cute!!!!! Its sound similar to adventure on convincing my boyfriend to order MT for me he was like BEBE YOU HAVE TOO MUCH STUFF ALREADY THERES NO MORE SPACE...

I was like well baby ill give you my hair treatment  and 2 bottles of infusium spray ( he luvs the smell)!And he agreed  Im a happy camper




EMJazzy said:


> My husband is letting me get OCT!!!  He was like --->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. 08*

It is the heart & spirit of melodies815 & shimmie's post that makes me love this forum so much. Plus, I am growing me some healthy, moist, & lush hair.

Thanks, Ladies of LHCF for being you




melodies815 said:


> I am hijacking for a moment. Sorry for anyone who cares to not read this stuff...but this site is about so much more than hair. It's the ONLY reason I joined.
> 
> What is your real name? Shimmie is nice, but I know that your God given name is beautiful. My husband is away right now ( I am a military wife), but he will be home in 2 weeks. The Lord has been dealing with me about what beauty truly is for a long time now. 4+ years. It's a hard walk but so worth it. This post has literally broken me. I didn't even come on here thinking to see a response from you, but the words, "..that love will be parked at your feet...," just messed me up. Love comes at such a high price. When you love, you do the things that others need, regardless of whether or not they ever recognize it, and that could be growing hair or growing character...
> 
> ...


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



Casarela said:


> lol ur cracking me up and that is just too cute!!!!! Its sound similar to adventure on convincing my boyfriend to order MT for me he was like BEBE YOU HAVE TOO MUCH STUFF ALREADY THERES NO MORE SPACE...
> 
> I was like well baby ill give you my hair treatment and 2 bottles of infusium spray ( he luvs the smell)!And he agreed  Im a happy camper


 
We gotta do what we gotta do.


----------



## kennedy1 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

If I get a sew in how do I use the megatek?  Do I massage it into the scalp and leave it or what?  Somebody help me before I do the wrong thing!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



kennedy1 said:


> If I get a sew in how do I use the megatek? Do I massage it into the scalp and leave it or what? Somebody help me before I do the wrong thing!


 
You can apply the MT with an applicator bottle.


----------



## kennedy1 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

Thanks Platinum!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

Hey Ladies,

Just wanted to let you all know i recently changed my user name...I used to be eroberson!!!  I'm still on the Mt bandwagon. I just got a touch up Friday and had noticiable results. I cant wit until the December reveal. Im hoping to get SL..its driving Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



kennedy1 said:


> Thanks Platinum!


 
You're welcome!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

I wanna join i will be ordering my MT soon


----------



## brasileira (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

Hi everybdy I am new and am in the process of ordering megatek I do have some question please forgive me if I am redpeating someone

- Can you use megatek daily on your scalp if you only cowash/ deep condition your hair once a week? i use heat so thats why I only cowash once maybe twice a week


----------



## Platinum (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



brasileira said:


> Hi everybdy I am new and am in the process of ordering megatek I do have some question please forgive me if I am redpeating someone
> 
> - Can you use megatek daily on your scalp if you only cowash/ deep condition your hair once a week? i use heat so thats why I only cowash once maybe twice a week


 
 I think you're fine as long as you don't allow the product to build up on your scalp.


----------



## TANESHIAW (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. 08*



melodies815 said:


> It is my individual prayer that this HUGE MT/OCT challenge also causes women to re-evaluate their position in God and draws us all closer to our Creator. There is a reason for this challenge. On the surface, it seems to be just about hair and beauty and about two wonderful products...but deep down, it it about much more.....much more...
> 
> cj


 
Amen and Amen again!! Thank you again for reminding me it's not just about hair. I can't even put into words, the way God has been dealing with me lately about who I'm supposed to be in the Kingdom, but how I've allowed it to take back burner to my life.

 ****moving closer to the presence of God******


----------



## Kimiche (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

 I finally made my decision and ordered Mega-Tek today.  I can't wait until I receive it, hopefully by the end of this week.


----------



## january noir (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

I just wanted to duck in and say that the Garlic supplements must be working because my hair shed has gone back to normal.   If that's not it, then my shedding season is ending.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. 08*



melodies815 said:


> I am hijacking for a moment. Sorry for anyone who cares to not read this stuff...but this site is about so much more than hair. It's the ONLY reason I joined.
> 
> What is your real name? Shimmie is nice, but I know that your God given name is beautiful. My husband is away right now ( I am a military wife), but he will be home in 2 weeks. The Lord has been dealing with me about what beauty truly is for a long time now. 4+ years. It's a hard walk but so worth it. This post has literally broken me. I didn't even come on here thinking to see a response from you, but the words, "..that love will be parked at your feet...," just messed me up. Love comes at such a high price. When you love, you do the things that others need, regardless of whether or not they ever recognize it, and that could be growing hair or growing character...
> 
> ...


 
Your post has me in tears and has totally stopped me in my tracks.  For when you thought it was someone else blessing you with their words, the Lord caused you to bless others, namely me, with yours!

Keep sharing...for your words are a delight!

Blessings to you and to your husband!

N&W


----------



## 4mia (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

like i always say god uses any situation to bring us closer to him and praise him. I believe that I try to hard to do things on my own or put too much faith in a product, when in the end all i have to do is do my part and leave the rest to god. I can go on about all the wonderful things he has done for me, he has never ever let me down. 
I do believe we are what make our life so complicated. for example, my hair was in the best conditon ever and i loved the length (bsl), but then i got greedy and wanted to test out indian methods and other stuff, i ended up going back to sl, Not that indian products were bad, i just didnt invest the research and time into it. So i realized its not meant for me and i should have been happy with what i was doing.

well I do have a ? that i cant seem to find a search on. I need to touch up my hair and i havent started using mega tek yet, do I have to wait after I touch up to start using? 
sorry if this has been discussed.


----------



## ParvaniVida (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

Hi all!!!

I hope that all is well.  I am really sad because I haven't been able to Megassage in a few days!!!  This hurricane has thrown my regimen off...I've been co-washing and I applied last night (first time since Wednesday).   Hopefully when we go to check out our house today I can fill up my applicator bottle and get back on the grind.  Ike isn't about to mess up my hair growth!


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*

ParvaniVida, I am praying for you and your family, friends, neighbors.  My deepest desire is that you return to find your home survivied.  But most important - you and yours are all right.  Love your attitude - don't worry about megassaging.  You'll get back to your routine when you can.

I am sure we are all praying that God keeps his arms around you.




ParvaniVida said:


> Hi all!!!
> 
> I hope that all is well. I am really sad because I haven't been able to Megassage in a few days!!! This hurricane has thrown my regimen off...I've been co-washing and I applied last night (first time since Wednesday). Hopefully when we go to check out our house today I can fill up my applicator bottle and get back on the grind. Ike isn't about to mess up my hair growth!


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



rhapsdyblu said:


> ParvaniVida, I am praying for you and your family, friends, neighbors.  My deepest desire is that you return to find your home survivied.  But most important - you and yours are all right.  Love your attitude - don't worry about megassaging.  You'll get back to your routine when you can.
> 
> I am sure we are all praying that God keeps his arms around you.



Seconded!! I'm glad you & yours are safe from that storm - but, girl, I feel you on the megassaging.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. 08*



melodies815 said:


> I am hijacking for a moment.  Sorry for anyone who cares to not read this stuff...but this site is about so much more than hair.  It's the ONLY reason I joined.
> 
> What is your real name?  Shimmie is nice, but I know that your God given name is beautiful.  My husband is away right now ( I am a military wife), but he will be home in 2 weeks.  The Lord has been dealing with me about what beauty truly is for a long time now. 4+ years.  It's a hard walk but so worth it.  This post has literally broken me.  I didn't even come on here thinking to see a response from you, but the words, "..that love will be parked at your feet...," just messed me up.  Love comes at such a high price.  When you love, you do the things that others need, regardless of whether or not they ever recognize it, and that could be growing hair or growing character...
> 
> ...


Now, I'm in tears.     Sending you a PM.  

_"God's Love makes Hair Grow...it's the 'key' ingredient of healing; for it covers the multitude of the sins, we have committed in our quests for beauty and long luscious locks." _


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



ParvaniVida said:


> Hi all!!!
> 
> I hope that all is well.  I am really sad because I haven't been able to Megassage in a few days!!!  This hurricane has thrown my regimen off...I've been co-washing and I applied last night (first time since Wednesday).   Hopefully when we go to check out our house today I can fill up my applicator bottle and get back on the grind.  Ike isn't about to mess up my hair growth!


ParvaniVida, I'm so glad that you and your family survived this storm. My prayers are with you.     I thank God that all that you need is provided for, your home, safe environment, finances, stronger family bonds, and your Mega Tek....Yes Angel,  even your Mega Tek.  

Your hair will still grow for God has 'redeemed the time' for the days you missed with your megassaging.... Oh yes He has, just for you.


----------



## GinnyP (Sep 15, 2008)

Shimmie your hair I can't believe it! it has grown so much I am so proud of you how does it feel to have your hair to grow in a short period of time? I wish I could grow 6 inches in 3 weeks and be able to retain it wow! your hair is beautiful


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Sep 15, 2008)

hi guys how much are yall paying for MT?


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Sep 15, 2008)

you know i don't think i'm getting as much growth with mt as i got with ovation!! it is very full looking though! anyone else noticew this?


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 15, 2008)

I think a lot of ladies are noticing that - swift thickness from MT, then length, and swift length from OCT, then thickness. 

I think - I think I might break down and get some OCT...... maybe.


----------



## january noir (Sep 15, 2008)

girlyprincess23 said:


> you know i don't think i'm getting as much growth with mt as i got with ovation!! it is very full looking though! anyone else noticew this?


 
That's what Nice & Wavy has been saying all along.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Sep 15, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> hi guys how much are yall paying for MT?


 

hey can somebody help me out. i plan on buying some


----------



## carameldiva (Sep 15, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> hey can somebody help me out. i plan on buying some



I got mine from http://eqyss-online.stores.yahoo.net/equineproducts.html

Sometimes I find deals on ebay as well. HTH


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 15, 2008)

girlyprincess23 said:


> you know i don't think i'm getting as much growth with mt as i got with ovation!! it is very full looking though! anyone else noticew this?


That's because MT has your hair growing in so thick and so fast that all the newgrowth shrinks up and makes it appear to not be growing as fast when in fact your getting thickness and length. You won't be able to see the length until you actually straighten your hair.

That's my theory and I am sticking to it!!


----------



## carameldiva (Sep 15, 2008)

I just ordered a gallon of megatek rebuilder, like 8 bottles of microtek gel and four bottles of super shine detangler.

I am very pleased with the thickness and length that the braids and megatek gave me.

I really have to step up my detangling game. Justkiya helped me out, because I botched things a little. I did a henna treatment/shampoo/dced w/mayo after micros. Ladies don't do it no henna and mayo in the same day and detangle after removing the micros first. I haave never seen so much shed hair but I did have them in for 8 weeks and i was using megatek for 2 of those 8 weeks. HTH.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 15, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> hi guys how much are yall paying for MT?





unique4lyfe33 said:


> hey can somebody help me out. i plan on buying some



It varies, really. I'd say the average is about 26-30 dollars, including shipping - I can't remember for sure, because I ordered a lot at once, but I think the Eqyss yahoo site is the most expensive.....


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Sep 15, 2008)

*subscribing!*


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thankz guys i just ordered the MT so i will be starting the challenge w/ yall soon


----------



## 4mia (Sep 15, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> Thankz guys i just ordered the MT so i will be starting the challenge w/ yall soon


 

i got mine from valleyvet i think it was 26 dollars but i got the detangling shine too. i got mine in 2 days!


by the way that magic detangling shine  is really good


----------



## 4mia (Sep 15, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> That's because MT has your hair growing in so thick and so fast that all the newgrowth shrinks up and makes it appear to not be growing as fast when in fact your getting thickness and length. You won't be able to see the length until you actually straighten your hair.
> 
> That's my theory and I am sticking to it!!


 

im with you, im not ready to dish of the $ for oct


----------



## *C00KIE* (Sep 15, 2008)

january noir said:


> That's what Nice & Wavy has been saying all along.


 

Yes, I have noticed this also... but you know what I not only have the black and blue bottle  i also have the black and pink jar of the mega tek and the ovation cell therapy system. What surprised me was that the ingrediants in the pink and black jar matched the ingrediants for the ovation cell therpy, and that pink and black jar works just as good as the ovation cell therapy


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 15, 2008)

The pink & black jar is the rejuvenator, I think, which was the 'for humans' version first, before they rebranded the whole thing into Ovation....


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 15, 2008)

jancan7 said:


> Shimmie your hair I can't believe it! it has grown so much I am so proud of you how does it feel to have your hair to grow in a short period of time? I wish I could grow 6 inches in 3 weeks and be able to retain it wow! your hair is beautiful


  Jancan7, I wish that I could grow 6 inches of hair in 3 weeks too...   I'd be ankle length by now.  In another post I shared that I may have gained 6 inches of hair from February to September.  But it may be more, because I've cut my hair 3 times since February to strengthen and even out my ends.

Between the June 30 and the September 5 pictures, it's the thickness from using the Mega Tek that makes the real difference.  My hair is fine (thin in texture), and although I was gaining a lot of length with the Ovation, it was the Mega Tek that gave my hair the extra volume that I needed.  I alternated both products, using Mega Tek more times than I used Ovation.

Jancan7, if I grew 6 inches in 3 weeks, I'd be a RICH woman  ; selling this product and my regime all over the world to both men and women.    Wooooo, Lawd, I'd be RICH for sho' :dollar: :dollar: :dollar: :dollar: :dollar:

Hugs and blessings to you angel.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Sep 15, 2008)

january noir said:


> That's what Nice & Wavy has been saying all along.


 

yeah i heard this but then other people were saying it was working exactly the same!! so i was like


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Sep 15, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> That's because MT has your hair growing in so thick and so fast that all the newgrowth shrinks up and makes it appear to not be growing as fast when in fact your getting thickness and length. You won't be able to see the length until you actually straighten your hair.
> 
> That's my theory and I am sticking to it!!


 
could be!! i could side with you because with ovation my ng is like silky smooth and wavy (stretched out more) whereas with mt it's just regular ng. so that is possible did you get all your growth from mt?


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Sep 15, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I think a lot of ladies are noticing that - swift thickness from MT, then length, and swift length from OCT, then thickness.
> 
> I think - I think I might break down and get some OCT...... maybe.


 

yeah i kind of miss my 1/4 in a week like clockwork too!! I think I want to use both but it will be a while before I can get OCT


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Sep 15, 2008)

im sorry but can someone show mw a pick of the mt everyone is using? i just ordered Mega-Tek Rebuilder Equine (Hoof & Coat) - 16 oz is that the wrong one?


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 15, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I think a lot of ladies are noticing that - swift thickness from MT, then length, and swift length from OCT, then thickness.
> 
> I think - I think I might break down and get some OCT...... maybe.


Yup  True 'dat'   Mega Tek thickens for sure; it still lengthens, but it definitely thickens the hair much faster then Ovation.   Ovation lengthens the hair faster then it thickens.     What a whirl...    

At least we know which does what.  Don't know why it works that way though :scratchch:, it just does.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm glad to see you ladies having such great results from OCT, I'm currently using MT. I just broke down & ordered 2 bottles of the OCT. Quite frankly I'm feeling a little sick to the stomach for spending so much. I PRAY this stuff works as well for me as it has for others. I'm having great results from the the MT.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 15, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> That's because MT has your hair growing in so thick and so fast that all the newgrowth shrinks up and makes it appear to not be growing as fast when in fact your getting thickness and length. You won't be able to see the length until you actually straighten your hair.
> 
> * That's my theory and I am sticking to it!!*


  DSD, you explained much better than I could.  I can say that Mega Tek gives more hair in volume than we have words to explain it.  

It's like this...the fatter sumpin' is, the shorter it 'seems', but it's not really short, just wide.  But when sumpin is thin, the longer (or taller) it appears.  

Now........Don't be askin' me how I know dat....


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Sep 15, 2008)

i heard that kvvet.com takes forever to deliver mt is that true?erplexed


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 15, 2008)

girlyprincess23 said:


> yeah i kind of miss my 1/4 in a week like clockwork too!! I think I want to use both but it will be a while before I can get OCT



 Tempted, tempted. 



unique4lyfe33 said:


> im sorry but can someone show mw a pick of the mt everyone is using? i just ordered Mega-Tek Rebuilder Equine (Hoof & Coat) - 16 oz is that the wrong one?



That sounds like the right one - blue & black writing?  I'm being lazy, and not digging up a picture.  There are several blue and black 'labels' but the blue and black bottle is the 'right' one. 



Shimmie said:


> DSD, you explained much better than I could.  I can say that Mega Tek gives more hair in volume than we have words to explain it.
> 
> It's like this...the fatter sumpin' is, the shorter it 'seems', but it's not really short, just wide.  But when sumpin is thin, the longer (or taller) it appears.
> *
> Now........Don't be askin' me how I know dat..*..



_Ooooooh_ Shimmie!  And sometimes, if you are _*lucky*_, things are wide and tall.  But you ain't hear that from me.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 15, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> It varies, really. I'd say the average is about 26-30 dollars, including shipping - I can't remember for sure, because I ordered a lot at once, but I think the Eqyss yahoo site is the most expensive.....


 
I agree. I think the better deal is www.kvvet.com because it's $26.95 and you pay exactly that. No tax and no shipping fees at least not for me and a $5 coupon code (054). There is a $5 order charge for any orders under $50. So the coupon covers that. I have had NO problems with receiving shipment.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 15, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> i heard that kvvet.com takes forever to deliver mt is that true?erplexed


 
I love kvvet.com, I think you may mean valleyvet.com? It depends on where you are located. I think it's best to order closer to home.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 15, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> i heard that kvvet.com takes forever to deliver mt is that true?erplexed





CurlyMoo said:


> I love kvvet.com, I think you may mean valleyvet.com? It depends on where you are located. I think it's best to order closer to home.



Easypetz/horseloverz.com were the ones with crappy service. They've been pulled off of the vendor list, already.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Sep 15, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> I love kvvet.com, I think you may mean valleyvet.com? It depends on where you are located. I think it's best to order closer to home.


 
o maybe thats what she ment. thankz


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 15, 2008)

girlyprincess23 said:


> could be!! i could side with you because with ovation my ng is like silky smooth and wavy (stretched out more) whereas with mt it's just regular ng. so that is possible did you get all your growth from mt?


I actually have been using OCT all along but I is getting kinda expensive so I switched to MT. I have been using it about a week and I see no difference between the two except with the MT I itch way more but that's a good thing. I already have about 1/4 inch of growth just after one week of use.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 15, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> DSD, you explained much better than I could.  I can say that Mega Tek gives more hair in volume than we have words to explain it.
> 
> It's like this...the fatter sumpin' is, the shorter it 'seems', but it's not really short, just wide.  But when sumpin is thin, the longer (or taller) it appears.
> 
> Now........Don't be askin' me how I know dat....


You are hilarious!! It makes so much since that way.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 15, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> i heard that kvvet.com takes forever to deliver mt is that true?erplexed


Nope. I got my order in about 5 days.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Sep 15, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Nope. I got my order in about days.


 
thats good to hear! . sorry for all the questions im just excited to start using it! one more question though  can i just buy garlic pills to stop shedding or is there a specific kind?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 15, 2008)

4mia said:


> i got mine from valleyvet i think it was 26 dollars but i got the detangling shine too. i got mine in 2 days!
> 
> 
> by the way that magic detangling shine is really good


 
  I just ordered some Survivor Super Detangler and can't wait to start using it.  Now that I'm washing more often during the week I will need to detangle.  Does it moisturize as well? What does it smell like and does it leave a residue?


----------



## Beauti515 (Sep 15, 2008)

Kvvet only took days to deliver    Im going to alternate products as they run out  so far I've gained about 1/2 in of growth since starting mt on 9/5     my texture is back and it is very very thick    I wear it in curls with just water and moisturizing lotion


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Sep 15, 2008)

Beauti515 said:


> Kvvet only took days to deliver Im going to alternate products as they run out so far I've gained about 1/2 in of growth since starting mt on 9/5 my texture is back and it is very very thick I wear it in curls with just water and moisturizing lotion


 
What are you alternating w/ oct?


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Sep 15, 2008)

are we posting progress in december again? if so i need to take new starting pics due to my 3-4 inch setback..what a drag!! but i know the mt will have it back in no time!!


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 15, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I think a lot of ladies are noticing that - swift thickness from MT, then length, and swift length from OCT, then thickness.
> 
> *I think - I think I might break down and get some OCT...... maybe.*


 
Get it...you know you want too!! oke:


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 15, 2008)

girlyprincess23 said:


> are we posting progress in december again? if so i need to take new starting pics due to my 3-4 inch setback..what a drag!! but i know the mt will have it back in no time!!


Yep!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 15, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> thats good to hear! . sorry for all the questions im just excited to start using it! one more question though  can i just buy garlic pills to stop shedding or is there a specific kind?


I just take the vitamin shoppe brand.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Sep 15, 2008)

hi ladies 

i purchased my mega tek at the  tack store 20min from my home , I found this easy because when I placed a order for mega tek I had problem and was charged more. so now when I run out I just get in my car and buy what ever I need, even though my friend think I am  crazy from using this stuff, It only been using for 6 days no results yet. I waiting on ordering ovation .


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 15, 2008)

JustKiya said:
			
		

> _Ooooooh_ Shimmie!  And sometimes, if you are _*lucky*_, things are wide and tall.  But you ain't hear that from me.


  Dat's why we be 'stretchin' all dat' shrinkage.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 15, 2008)

kathy edwards said:


> hi ladies
> 
> i purchased my mega tek at the  tack store 20min from my home , I found this easy because when I placed a order for mega tek I had problem and was charged more. so now when I run out I just get in my car and buy what ever I need, even though my friend think I am  crazy from using this stuff, It only been using for 6 days no results yet. I waiting on ordering ovation .


Okay............ I mean like I am sooooooooo jealous   But so happy for you.  That's wonderful Kathy and your hair *IS* growing.    You'll see. Yes you will.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 15, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> You are hilarious!! It makes so much since that way.


Yah   Yah    Me dat'  

But dat's it.  Thick/Wide = Appears Shorter; until we 'stretch' it.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 15, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> I actually have been using OCT all along but I is getting kinda expensive so I switched to MT. I have been using it about a week and I see no difference between the two except with the MT I itch way more but that's a good thing. I already have about 1/4 inch of growth just after one week of use.


You know what, I noticed the same when I started the Mega Tek; I noticed that I itched more and the growth was fast; just more thicker than the OCT.


----------



## Beauti515 (Sep 15, 2008)

Well I plan to alternate between oct and mt
   Can I use this on my girls


----------



## Zeal (Sep 15, 2008)

Dandruff-  I have not had dandruff in years.  Now I have it.  Does anyone elase have this problem?


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Sep 15, 2008)

*C00KIE* said:


> Yes, I have noticed this also... but you know what I not only have the black and blue bottle  i also have the black and pink jar of the mega tek and the ovation cell therapy system. What surprised me was that the ingrediants in the pink and black jar matched the ingrediants for the ovation cell therpy, and that pink and black jar works just as good as the ovation cell therapy





JustKiya said:


> The pink & black jar is the rejuvenator, I think, which was the 'for humans' version first, before they rebranded the whole thing into Ovation....



So are you guys saying the pink adn black jar, the rejuvenator, is exactly the same as OCT?  And if this be so, then people who want to try both the MT and OCT, could they just buy the rejuvenator instead of the OCT and get the results they are looking for?   'Cause ummm ya'll might be on to something!  There are a whole lot of people wanting to try both and this could really be a great alternative financially if they're exactly the same...  Thanks girls. ..


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Sep 16, 2008)

carameldiva said:


> I just ordered a gallon of megatek rebuilder, like 8 bottles of microtek gel and four bottles of super shine detangler.
> 
> I am very pleased with the thickness and length that the braids and megatek gave me.
> 
> I really have to step up my detangling game. Justkiya helped me out, because I botched things a little. I did a henna treatment/shampoo/dced w/mayo after micros. Ladies don't do it no henna and mayo in the same day and detangle after removing the micros first. I haave never seen so much shed hair but I did have them in for 8 weeks and i was using megatek for 2 of those 8 weeks. HTH.


 
you're on a roll welcome


----------



## carameldiva (Sep 16, 2008)

Blaque*Angel said:


> you're on a roll welcome



thank you, Blaque*Angel.


----------



## AlkalineSteam (Sep 16, 2008)

Zeal said:


> Dandruff- I have not had dandruff in years. Now I have it. Does anyone elase have this problem?


 
Are you sure its dandruff? It may be build-up.

But wait, now that you mention it, I've been meaning to post that MT initially caused my dermatitis to flair up. I had to wash with Nizoral and apply the medicated oil that the derm provided.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Sep 16, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Easypetz/horseloverz.com were the ones with crappy service. They've been pulled off of the vendor list, already.


 

Oohh, really?! I got my first bottle of MT from them. I got it in like four days or so (I ordered over the weekend). I got the last order from KV vet because of the coupon. I got it pretty quick too. They even sent me a catalog with my order. Too bad I didn't know they had the gallon till after I ordered. That's what I really wanted so I wouldn't have to worry about it for a while. I still might try to get it before Christmas, this MT is making my hair so thick!! It's not as easy to part for oiling and when I braid it at night instead of the three braids I could do at first in a ponytail, it's up to about eight!!! I've been using for about three weeks now and at first it was three, then up to four, then six then seven and now eight!! I don't I have the growth yet but maybe I do since I have curly hair with major shinkage. I plan to get my hair done by my mom's beautician and I will be sure to take lots of pics. I was going to go to the Egyptians but I'm afraid they will kill my hair. I don't want any setbacks.


----------



## Beauti515 (Sep 16, 2008)

What is  the black and pink container is it exactly like oct


----------



## vanita (Sep 16, 2008)

Ok, My Mega Tek Came in yesterday and I got to work mixing up my stuff. Since my hair is super dry and doesnt like too much protein, I made my batch with some moisturizing properties.

3 oz Mega Tek
2 oz Avocado Oil
1 oz Aloe Very Gel Juice (not the sticky gel)
2 Drops of each:
-Cedarwood Essential Oil
-Thyme EO
- Rosemary EO
- Lavender EO

4 Drops of each:
-Phytokeratin (Penetrates deep into the hair and skin to enhance the moisture binding ability)
- Cranberry Peach Vanilla Fragrance
1/2 tsp of Guava powder (Adheres to each strand of hair’s surface and creates rich volume to hair)

Let me just say that my hair LOVES it. It moisturizes beautifully, and I cant wait to see the long term results!


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



hardcandy87 said:


> I'm pretty sure this question has been asked a million times but that other thread is too long to sift thru. i bought some oct this morning bc my hair grows at a slow pace. 1/4 a month which equates to only 3 inches a year. that sux!!! so i saw that justkiya grows slowly like me but since she started mt she's averaging 3/4 a month. that is awesome. so i jus want to know the pace ur hair grew compared to after using oct or mt. i know everyone will not get the same results bc everyone is different but i would love to hear a/b the ladies who grow at a pace like me but their growth has accelerated twice or even three times as fast... TIA


I think my hair was growing between 1/4 and 1/8 really slow. I mean I was lucky if I got 3 inches a year. thats why i am still at shoulders length after two years and 6 months. but since using MT I am averaging between 3/4 and 1 inch. Only I had a set back and don't have the proof yet. we will see in October.


----------



## joib (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. 08*



Shimmie said:


> Precious Lady, I can't even thank you, at least not with words, the right words for you coming in here to share this.
> 
> However, I can pray for God to 'perfect' all that surrounds and concerns you.  To Perfect your hair growth, it's health, it's beauty, and it's length and thickness.   That you will never be a minute late for all that you have to do, and where you have to be...not ever.   That love will be parked at your feet, eternally.  For you truly walk in love.
> 
> ...



Hi Shimmie,  

I will  be changing my regi. Thank you. I was applying it to my scalp daily/ every other day and washing once per week. I will try applying and rinsing like you said. I think your hair is beautiful and coming along quite nicely. Your growth is incredible. Keep up the good work.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 16, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> I just ordered some Survivor Super Detangler and can't wait to start using it.  Now that I'm washing more often during the week I will need to detangle.  Does it moisturize as well? What does it smell like and does it leave a residue?



I LOVE how it smells! LOVE it. It reminds me a lot of castor oil, honestly - I've een mixing it with castor oil and using it to seal. I tried using it to detangle - but, meh. I might have been using too much, or something, as my hair wasn't fond of it. 



EMJazzy said:


> Get it...you know you want too!! oke:



 Don't encourage me!  



Shimmie said:


> Dat's why we be 'stretchin' all dat' shrinkage.



 Indeedly! 



Zeal said:


> Dandruff-  I have not had dandruff in years.  Now I have it.  Does anyone elase have this problem?



Oooh - you sure it's dandruff and not build-up? Actually, either way, I'd say you might need to rinse/wash more often - dandruff is skin that is unhappy, for some reason. Or! Oh! Put a couples of drops of tea tree oil (assuming you aren't allergic) in your MT. That should knock it out swiftly. 



belle_reveuse28 said:


> So are you guys saying the pink adn black jar, the rejuvenator, is exactly the same as OCT?  And if this be so, then people who want to try both the MT and OCT, could they just buy the rejuvenator instead of the OCT and get the results they are looking for?   'Cause ummm ya'll might be on to something!  There are a whole lot of people wanting to try both and this could really be a great alternative financially if they're exactly the same...  Thanks girls. ..





Beauti515 said:


> What is  the black and pink container is it exactly like oct



*thinks* There are _*two*_ black and pink jars. 
The one that is still being currently sold is for pets, and has the same ingredients as MT - though there was some debate about concentration, etc - there's a thread around here, several ladies are using the pet version with no problems. 

There was another one that they _*used*_ to sell, and was discontinued, called the Eqyss (or Mega-Tek) Rejuvenator, that was also pink and black, and had the same ingredients as Ovation. I think they stopped making that one when they started making Ovation Cell Therapy. 

The Rejuvenator is almost impossible to find - I think LondonDiva found a dude who had a stockpile of it, back in April, or so - there's a thread around here, if someone wants to do a search on it. Sometimes you can find a bottle or two on eBay, too.


----------



## weaveologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello all,

I recieved my Mega Tek yesterday, applied it to my scalp, and....*I HAVE HAD A HEADACHE EVER SINCE*!!!! So I took some Tylenol this morning hoping that it was just something I ate and the head ache came back about two hours ago.

Is this normal??? Somebody help because I really want to use this product but I don't know whether I ate something yesterday that is making me sick or if its the Mega Tek! Did anybody feel this way when first using Mega Tek.

If this issue was already addressed in this forum, I apologize for being too lazy to look amongst the pages. Plus my head hurt too bad to look at the computer screen too long!


----------



## msmills2U (Sep 16, 2008)

I apply Mega Tek directly and don't wash it out for at least 3 days
Never had a headache but I am sorry this happened to you.

My black bottle has blue writing.




weaveologist said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I recieved my Mega Tek yesterday, applied it to my scalp, and....*I HAVE HAD A HEADACHE EVER SINCE*!!!! So I took some Tylenol this morning hoping that it was just something I ate and the head ache came back about two hours ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. 08*



joib said:


> Hi Shimmie,
> 
> I will be changing my regi. Thank you. I was applying it to my scalp daily/ every other day and washing once per week. I will try applying and rinsing like you said. I think your hair is beautiful and coming along quite nicely. Your growth is incredible. Keep up the good work.


Hi Darlin 

You do what's right for you, okay?  I was just on product and application overload.    

The 3 times a week and lot's of prayer  is what helps me grow.   

Joib, I'll be quite honest, I'm too busy to do this everyday/night... I had to Stop the maddness!   

My prayer for you is a healthy regime that works best for you.  

God bless you beautiful Joib and may your hair grow so fast and so long, you won't remember what it was like to be APL or BSL...


----------



## january noir (Sep 16, 2008)

weaveologist said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I recieved my Mega Tek yesterday, applied it to my scalp, and....*I HAVE HAD A HEADACHE EVER SINCE*!!!! So I took some Tylenol this morning hoping that it was just something I ate and the head ache came back about two hours ago.
> 
> ...


 
I don't know why this has occurred.  Perhaps you are super sensitive to an ingredient?     Maybe it's just coincidence?  When is the last time you had your eyes checked (especially if you use the computer and text alot).
That could give you a headache for sure!


----------



## weaveologist (Sep 16, 2008)

msmills2U said:


> I apply Mega Tek directly and don't wash it out for at least 3 days
> Never had a headache but I am sorry this happened to you.
> 
> My black bottle has blue writing.


 
We have the same bottle.




january noir said:


> I don't know why this has occurred. Perhaps you are super sensitive to an ingredient? Maybe it's just coincidence? When is the last time you had your eyes checked (especially if you use the computer and text alot).
> That could give you a headache for sure!


 
Well I am wearing my glasses. What I will do is wait until my second application to see if it happens again. I sure hope it doesn't because I was soooo excited about joining the challenge!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 16, 2008)

weaveologist said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I recieved my Mega Tek yesterday, applied it to my scalp, and....*I HAVE HAD A HEADACHE EVER SINCE*!!!! So I took some Tylenol this morning hoping that it was just something I ate and the head ache came back about two hours ago.
> 
> ...


Weaveologist, you have nothing to fear and definitely nothing to apologize for.   This is seriouly important and needs immediate attention.   

For you I would advise applying the product to your hair ONLY (as it says on the Mega Tek bottle instructions).  Leave it on for just a few minutes and then rinse it out.   

First of all, DO NOT PANICK!   If the headache persits, see your doctor.  It could very well be something else.  It's always good to 'rule out' other causes/reasons for things that occur in our bodies.   

Sometimes, we have so much stress going on that a headache occurs because we have high concerns and high expections with a new product and a headache occurs from the stress of this.   Okay?  

With all of the tension, our blood vessels start to constrict and tense up and the headache is the result.  Also the reasons behind our wanting and striving so hard to grow our hair long.    We begin to see a product as our 'last' resort for nothing else worked for us before.    

Here........    Let's not fear, but get to the cause and effect.   AND know this.   Mega Tek and Ovation are NOT the gods of growing long hair....God is for "God is the one and only one who created your hair with you inside.    

So......... let's go slow.   Your hair will STILL grow, I promise you, it' will.     We're not having a competition here.   There isn't a woman walking the face of this earth that does not have a hair challenge.  No matter how long, how short, how thick or thin her hair may be, every woman upon this earth has a hair challenge.   If they didn't they wouldn't be here trying to fix it or keep it or to enhance it.   *Every woman*.  

Personally,  I've had so many set-backs, but I can tell you that God is faithful and whatever YOUR specific needs are, He has already made provision for them to be within your reach and affordability.  

Weaveologist , please don't worry about this anymore.  If it turns out to be the product, God has something else that He wants you to use.   It's the hair we are after, not the product.   Okay?    

   Be at peace precious one.   Be at peace.     Start slow,  your beautiful hair will still grow.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 16, 2008)

weaveologist said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I recieved my Mega Tek yesterday, applied it to my scalp, and....*I HAVE HAD A HEADACHE EVER SINCE*!!!! So I took some Tylenol this morning hoping that it was just something I ate and the head ache came back about two hours ago.
> 
> ...



I'd suspect you are using too much. When I use a LOT - and I do mean a LOT - I get a headache - it feels like my head is full of too much blood, or something. I've only done it once or twice - I'd ramp down how MUCH you use, and start only using it a couple of day a week. 
For right now, I'd suggest rinsing/cleaning your scalp, and starting over. You only need to use a TINY bit.


----------



## weaveologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Weaveologist, you have nothing to fear and definitely nothing to apologize for. This is seriouly important and needs immediate attention.
> 
> For you I would advise *applying the product to your hair ONLY* (as it says on the Mega Tek bottle instructions). Leave it on for just a few minutes and then rinse it out.
> 
> ...


 
Oh my worderplexed. I am such a retard. I read the whole bottle and did not see the part about putting it on your hair *only*! That's why I'm so sick! I left out the part about me feeling dizzy and throwing up last night because I didn't want to put any fear out there! Now I know why! I am going to run home after work and wash my hair bc my head is *bangin*! Reading is fundamental.


----------



## weaveologist (Sep 16, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> *I'd suspect you are using too much*. When I use a LOT - and I do mean a LOT - I get a headache - it feels like my head is full of too much blood, or something. I've only done it once or twice - I'd ramp down how MUCH you use, and start only using it a couple of day a week.
> For right now, I'd suggest rinsing/cleaning your scalp, and starting over. You only need to use a TINY bit.


 
Okay that could be it too because I did make sure my scalp was saturated! Thank God all I have is a headache. Shimmie should add this info to her rules for newbies for those of us like me!!...lol..Thank God for this board though. I knew you ladies would have some answers for me.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Sep 16, 2008)

weaveologist said:


> Okay that could be it too because I did make sure my scalp was saturated! Thank God all I have is a headache. Shimmie should add this info to her rules for newbies for those of us like me!!...lol..Thank God for this board though. I knew you ladies would have some answers for me.


 

did you just put in on your scalp?

if yes, that is not bad.


----------



## weaveologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Blaque*Angel said:


> did you just put in on your scalp?
> 
> if yes, that is not bad.


 
Scalp and hair.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Sep 16, 2008)

I got a headache the first day , because I used to much in my head when I coated it stop and not I only used about a dime to quarter in my hair. I think it was because of my sinus as well. Be careful with your product.  




weaveologist said:


> Scalp and hair.


----------



## Evalina1 (Sep 16, 2008)

I use Mega Tek every day along with castor oil and I was wondering if it's too much!!!  I notice some people use Mega Tek as a conditioner or leave it in over night but I apply it to my scalp every day and wash once a week!!!!!!  Please tell me what you think!!!! What's working for you!!!


----------



## Evalina1 (Sep 16, 2008)

I apply Mega Tek and castor oil to my scalp every day and I only wash my hair once a week. I notice that most people use it as a conditioner.  I am wondering if I should just use it as a conditioner.  Help a sista out!!  Which method are you using and why?


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Sep 16, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> DSD, you explained much better than I could. I can say that Mega Tek gives more hair in volume than we have words to explain it.
> 
> It's like this...the fatter sumpin' is, the shorter it 'seems', but it's not really short, just wide. But when sumpin is thin, the longer (or taller) it appears.
> 
> Now........Don't be askin' me how I know dat....


 
LOL...I was going to say I don't have to ask because I thought of 1 situation where it applied.......then I thought of another


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Sep 16, 2008)

Evalina1 said:


> I apply Mega Tek and castor oil to my scalp every day and I only wash my hair once a week. I notice that most people use it as a conditioner. I am wondering if I should just use it as a conditioner. Help a sista out!! Which method are you using and why?


 

I don't use it down my hair or as a dc and definately not overnight because I just got over a protein overload and I don't want to go back!! But I don't think it can be any stronger than aphogee 2 step. If you need protein i'd put it in and wash it out but I wouldn't use it that way and then use another hardcore protein.


----------



## City_girl (Sep 16, 2008)

Evalina1 said:


> I apply Mega Tek and castor oil to my scalp every day and I only wash my hair once a week. I notice that most people use it as a conditioner. I am wondering if I should just use it as a conditioner. Help a sista out!! Which method are you using and why?


 
Evalina1, 
I use it the exact same way. I've tried to wash my hair more than once per week but it just ain't happening. I have 4b hair so everytime I wash, it is a 2 hour process from pre-conditioning, to clarifying, to shampooing, deep conditioning, applying the leave in, MT and castor oil to my natural hair and braiding it up so that it doesn't turn into a big ole' dread lock (Phew, it makes me tired just talking about it). erplexed


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 16, 2008)

Evalina1 said:


> I use Mega Tek every day along with castor oil and I was wondering if it's too much!!!  I notice some people use Mega Tek as a conditioner or leave it in over night but I apply it to my scalp every day and wash once a week!!!!!!  Please tell me what you think!!!! What's working for you!!!





Evalina1 said:


> I apply Mega Tek and castor oil to my scalp every day and I only wash my hair once a week. I notice that most people use it as a conditioner.  I am wondering if I should just use it as a conditioner.  Help a sista out!!  Which method are you using and why?



I don't use it as a conditioner - my hair doesn't need that much protein, at all. I apply to my scalp, every night, and I DC/wash my hair twice a week. That's it.


----------



## carameldiva (Sep 16, 2008)

I got tree braids today. I just did my first application of megatek in an applicator bottle. I am pleased. I love how the tree braids turned out.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey Ladies,

I finally got my touch up after a nine week stretcfh (longest ever!!) Here are some comparison pics. The first one is from July and the current is September. I love MT. I feel like im getting thickness and growth simultaneously. I also have been getting compliments on how full my hair is!! I dont think i'll be switching to OCT just yet.


----------



## Beauti515 (Sep 16, 2008)

Where do I get an applicator bottle I know this is stupid but  I've looked everywhere and can't find one


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Sep 16, 2008)

i found mine at my local bss for.99


----------



## Beauti515 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks virgo  I will be there tomorrow bright and early


----------



## Beauti515 (Sep 17, 2008)

carameldiva said:


> I got tree braids today. I just did my first application of megatek in an applicator bottle. I am pleased. I love how the tree braids turned out.



What are tree braids?


----------



## Anancy (Sep 17, 2008)

VirGoViXxEn said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I finally got my touch up after a nine week stretcfh (longest ever!!) Here are some comparison pics. The first one is from July and the current is September. I love MT. I feel like im getting thickness and growth simultaneously. I also have been getting compliments on how full my hair is!! I dont think i'll be switching to OCT just yet.



Wow i can see the difference, that's great Virgo.

I love this thread, i have to try the OCT myself.


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. 08*

Shimmie:

You are such a sweetheart.  You have to be one of the most positive people I've ever encountered.  I get a big smile reading your posts!


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 17, 2008)

VirGoViXxEn said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I finally got my touch up after a nine week stretcfh (longest ever!!) Here are some comparison pics. The first one is from July and the current is September. I love MT. I feel like im getting thickness and growth simultaneously. I also have been getting compliments on how full my hair is!! I dont think i'll be switching to OCT just yet.


 
Your hair looks great.  Did you get a color process too?

I think I am going to buy the OCT.  I am currently using MT exclusively.  I am noticing thinkness, but I really want more length.  I think I am going to use MT four days a week and use OCT three days a week and see what happens.


----------



## luvn_life (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm sorry, this may have been answered but I looked and didnt see it so... is it OK to relax your hair like regular even if you applied MegaTek the night before and didn't wash out?? Or should you wait a couple days and then relax??


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 17, 2008)

kyna323 said:


> I'm sorry, this may have been answered but I looked and didnt see it so... is it OK to relax your hair like regular even if you applied MegaTek the night before and didn't wash out?? Or should you wait a couple days and then relax??


 
I just relaxed, and I had MT on my scalp from the night before. I also used MT on the length, AFTER I rinsed the relaxer & BEFORE the neutralizing shampoo. I let it sit for a few mins. then shampooed as usual. The result was silky straight strong hair. LOL & NO IT DIDN'T REVERT. I didn't use MT on my scalp that night, but I did the next day with no problems what so ever.


----------



## ParvaniVida (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for the sweet thoughts Shimmie, JustKiya, and Rhapsdyblu!  I appreciate you all. 

God is good and we are blessed!!!! Our house is fine. No roof damage.  Our wooden fence broke in a couple of places and we had a little bit of water damage, but we got that cleaned up.  No windows broke so my MT was in its secret hiding place!!!  You know I had to put it up! 

So I'm back on my grind and waiting for this hair to grow!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. 08*



SmartyPants said:


> Shimmie:
> 
> You are such a sweetheart. You have to be one of the most positive people I've ever encountered. I get a big smile reading your posts!


 Awwwww,   Thank you.  

Ummmmmm, that's cause I've had my coffee.  

On the days when I don't.....I cannot be held accountable.   

God bless you beautiful and thank you for making my day brighter.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 17, 2008)

ParvaniVida said:


> Thanks for the sweet thoughts Shimmie, JustKiya, and Rhapsdyblu! I appreciate you all.
> 
> God is good and we are blessed!!!! Our house is fine. No roof damage. Our wooden fence broke in a couple of places and we had a little bit of water damage, but we got that cleaned up. No windows broke so my MT was in its secret hiding place!!! You know I had to put it up!
> 
> So I'm back on my grind and waiting for this hair to grow!


  I'm so glad your home is okay.  A broken fence is a God send in comparison to other's who've had damage.     

Ummmmm, as for the Mega Tek, "Girl", it would have been 'on' with me and IKE.   Remember the car scene in the movie, when 'Tina' (aka Angela Bassett) smacked the mess out of Ike Turner :hardslap:  and then told him "Is that all you got?"  

Hey, don't mess with our Mega Tek and Ovation.  It's on for sho' 

Truly, though Parvani, I'm glad that you're okay.     Mega Tek and Ovation can be quite easily replaced, but not you and your loved ones.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm still using MT and my hair is getting thicker. My last touch up was on 9/2 and I have 1/4 of NG in some areas and even as much as 1/2 in other areas. I'm going to try to order the Ovation soon. I still have another bottle of MT left.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 17, 2008)

ParvaniVida said:


> Thanks for the sweet thoughts Shimmie, JustKiya, and Rhapsdyblu! I appreciate you all.
> 
> God is good and we are blessed!!!! Our house is fine. No roof damage. Our wooden fence broke in a couple of places and we had a little bit of water damage, but we got that cleaned up. No windows broke so my MT was in its secret hiding place!!! You know I had to put it up!
> 
> So I'm back on my grind and waiting for this hair to grow!


 
Praise God! I'm happy to hear that your house is safe.


----------



## fogannie (Sep 17, 2008)

Is everyone still stretching while using Ovation/MT?  I will be 8 weeks post Friday and I am about ready to call it quits and relax.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 17, 2008)

Okay Angels....   

I'm going to be a 'Guinea Pig' with the Mega Tek.   The bottle's directions say to apply it to the hair and then rinse it out.   

So........ last night I did this, I applied Mega Tek to the entire length of my hair, massaged my scalp a little;  left it on for a little over an hour then I rinsed it out.  It was my night to Co-Wash and I just added the Mega Tek to my hair conditioner.  

You could say that I DC'd with it, but *without *heat.   The plastic caps I use generate my body heat which is quite sufficient.  

My hair is super soft today and it's flowing .... 

At least twice a week, I"m going to apply the Mega Tek 'only' to the entire length of my hair and post results, let say, 2nd week of October.  Okay?    

I will be rinsing; this is still way too much protein to keep on the length of anyone's hair.      Mega Tek is still a product made for horses and if anyone remembers back in the day when weaves started to evolve from the bss, how coarse horse hair can be.  

I've learned that there's a reason that both of these product's directions say to rinse.   Perhaps they 'know' something about their products.... :scratchch:  Hmmmmm    Soooo, I'll be rinsing; no more sheds. 

For each of you


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 17, 2008)

Platinum said:


> I'm still using MT and my hair is getting thicker. My last touch up was on 9/2 and I have 1/4 of NG in some areas and even as much as 1/2 in other areas. I'm going to try to order the Ovation soon. I still have another bottle of MT left.


 This is great news Platimum.   Excellent!  Keep up the good work  .


----------



## JerriBlank (Sep 17, 2008)

VirGoViXxEn said:


> i found mine at my local bss for.99




That thing is a life saver!!I finally bought one because i was tired of using too much mt.Now i have much more control over the application process


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 17, 2008)

Evalina1 said:


> I apply Mega Tek and castor oil to my scalp every day and I only wash my hair once a week. I notice that most people use it as a conditioner. I am wondering if I should just use it as a conditioner. Help a sista out!! Which method are you using and why?


 
Actually the directions on the Mega Tek bottle say just that --  to use as a conditioner to the full hair then rinse out.

Just last night I started applying the Mega Tek to the total length of my hair with my regular conditioner,  rinsed it out and my hair is very soft and silky today.   

I"m going to apply the Mega Tek 'straight' to my full hair length about 2-3 times a week and report back on the 2nd week of October.     I made a post about this earlier today.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Sep 17, 2008)

SmartyPants said:


> Your hair looks great. Did you get a color process too?
> 
> I think I am going to buy the OCT. I am currently using MT exclusively. I am noticing thinkness, but I really want more length. I think I am going to use MT four days a week and use OCT three days a week and see what happens.


 

THanks Girlie! I did a cellophane rinse after my touch -up. I used Adore cherry red and cinnamon. It looks waaaay better in person. I didnt really notice my growth with MT until the tocuh up. Once your hair becomes so think its starts to shrink like crazy. I had my doubts but my touch up cleared all of that up! OCT is not in my budget right now. I have had my Megatek since July and im still not done. I did buy another bottle recently once i noticed kvvet raised their prices.


----------



## apemay1969 (Sep 17, 2008)

Okay, if this is a challenge, I'd like to be in it.  I can do a month. 

My husband picked me up from the hospital today - first schmashogram :blondbooband after asking how were the results (great, no lumps just had a mysterious breast infection a few weeks back 11 years after nursing), he told me that the mailman broke our storm window on the screen door knocking to let us know that we had a package.  Now my husband is all distraught because he just had the windows repaired in preparation for the winter. He didn't think to fix the doorbell for the winter, but I digress.

I had to pretend to be upset, talking about suing the post office and they better fix our window or else.  Inside, y'all, inside my heart all I was thinking was,

MY STUFF CAME!:bouncegreMY STUFF CAME!



I am going to pre-poo, wash, DC, air dry and flat iron tonight with Sabino moisture block and then apply my wondrous miracle rapunzel making product.  

Watch, I'll be the one in a kabillion that it doesn't work on.  (Smack that negativity to the ground, apemay.)

Okay, I'm a little giddy right now.  I'm hongry (with an 'o') and I'm alone in the office.

I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## ParvaniVida (Sep 17, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> I'm so glad your home is okay. A broken fence is a God send in comparison to other's who've had damage.
> 
> Ummmmm, as for the Mega Tek, "Girl", it would have been 'on' with me and IKE. Remember the car scene in the movie, when 'Tina' (aka Angela Bassett) smacked the mess out of Ike Turner :hardslap: and then told him "Is that all you got?"
> 
> ...


 

LOL!!!  Next time I need to some help I'm calling you up!!!  So you can put the smack down!  

Thanks for the well wishes.  

I had my hair wrapped in a scarf for a couple of days and now it seems dry.  I thought the satin scarf would help it retain it's moisture.  Do you think it could be from the protein in the MT?  Has anybody else had that problem?  I think I might need to sit under my dryer with my WEN.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Sep 17, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> Okay, if this is a challenge, I'd like to be in it. I can do a month.
> 
> My husband picked me up from the hospital today - first schmashogram :blondbooband after asking how were the results (great, no lumps just had a mysterious breast infection a few weeks back 11 years after nursing), he told me that the mailman broke our storm window on the screen door knocking to let us know that we had a package. Now my husband is all distraught because he just had the windows repaired in preparation for the winter. He didn't think to fix the doorbell for the winter, but I digress.
> 
> ...


 

lol at not really being mad with the mail man, dang what force did he use to break the window???
'
glad your MT came 

but i think one month is not enough usage,atleast try it out for 3 months


----------



## january noir (Sep 17, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> Okay, if this is a challenge, I'd like to be in it. I can do a month.
> 
> My husband picked me up from the hospital today - first schmashogram :blondbooband after asking how were the results (great, no lumps just had a mysterious breast infection a few weeks back 11 years after nursing), he told me that the mailman broke our storm window on the screen door knocking to let us know that we had a package. Now my husband is all distraught because he just had the windows repaired in preparation for the winter. He didn't think to fix the doorbell for the winter, but I digress.
> 
> ...


----------



## caramelmocha (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi ladiesss I have been gon for awhile busy busy I got my curve so I can log on from there Let me tell you guys My mom came over to watch the baby. I took my scarf off so she was like your hair looks thicker By the way my hair is cornrowed My mom never say any thing about my hair surprisingly I took my braids out and wow I got growth from MT in two weeks yes two weeks my DH even notice my growth I wish I knew how to post picture thank you ladies


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 17, 2008)

Is anyone else noticing that their MT induced growth is coming in softer and less curly?


----------



## carletta (Sep 18, 2008)

ok i've been using the ovation for only a week now and i've got some growth already!!!!...........am i crazy ?..... or is this stuff that good ????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I've use the mega-tek and I got growth.......but not like this !!!!!!

HONEY, THIS OVATION IS THA REAL TRUTH !!!!!!!


----------



## brasileira (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Im new I have decided to join my mt is on its way im so excited


----------



## Mz.Shug (Sep 18, 2008)

carletta said:


> ok i've been using the ovation for only a week now and i've got some growth already!!!!...........am i crazy ?..... or is this stuff that good ????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I've use the mega-tek and I got growth.......but not like this !!!!!!
> 
> HONEY, THIS OVATION IS THA REAL TRUTH !!!!!!!


 
That's awesome!Your tempting me!!! What Ovation products are you using?


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 18, 2008)

SmartyPants said:


> Is anyone else noticing that their MT induced growth is coming in softer and less curly?


 
LOL!!! not me! my hair is still nappy as a sheeps a...



carletta said:


> ok i've been using the ovation for only a week now and i've got some growth already!!!!...........am i crazy ?..... or is this stuff that good ????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I've use the mega-tek and I got growth.......but not like this !!!!!!
> 
> HONEY, THIS OVATION IS THA REAL TRUTH !!!!!!!


 

oooh I hope so cause mine is on the way!!!!


----------



## RaeCam (Sep 18, 2008)

Has anyone had better results adding sulfur to their MT?

Does anyone use mix their MT with coconut oil?

Thank you!


----------



## carameldiva (Sep 18, 2008)

RaeCam said:


> Has anyone had better results adding sulfur to their MT?
> 
> Does anyone use mix their MT with coconut oil?
> 
> Thank you!



I mixed my mt with castor oil and cherry vanilla sandalwood eo.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 18, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> Okay, if this is a challenge, I'd like to be in it. I can do a month.
> 
> My husband picked me up from the hospital today - first schmashogram :blondbooband after asking how were the results (great, no lumps just had a mysterious breast infection a few weeks back 11 years after nursing), he told me that the mailman broke our storm window on the screen door knocking to let us know that we had a package. Now my husband is all distraught because he just had the windows repaired in preparation for the winter. He didn't think to fix the doorbell for the winter, but I digress.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome. :creaturesHappy Growing and don't forget to take before pictures.


----------



## la flaca (Sep 18, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> Okay, if this is a challenge, I'd like to be in it. I can do a month.
> 
> My husband picked me up from the hospital today - first schmashogram :blondbooband after asking how were the results (great, no lumps just had a mysterious breast infection a few weeks back 11 years after nursing), he told me that the mailman broke our storm window on the screen door knocking to let us know that we had a package. Now my husband is all distraught because he just had the windows repaired in preparation for the winter. He didn't think to fix the doorbell for the winter, but I digress.
> 
> ...


 That's me right there, when DH is complaining about the economy I'm acting like I'm so upset but what I'm really thinking is about all the stuff I want to buy  I'm so wrong ya'll


----------



## wannabelong (Sep 18, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Okay Angels....
> 
> I'm going to be a 'Guinea Pig' with the Mega Tek. The bottle's directions say to apply it to the hair and then rinse it out.
> 
> ...


 
I can't wait to hear about the results.


----------



## weaveologist (Sep 18, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Okay Angels....
> 
> I'm going to be a 'Guinea Pig' with the Mega Tek. The bottle's directions say to apply it to the hair and then rinse it out.
> 
> ...


 
Well my headache went away and never came back ! First of all after applying *ONLY* MT to my hair on Monday night I took my wig off last night to apply the treatment again and BOY was there a difference!!! Prior to using MT I was using MTG with frequent MN/Cortizone/and Capsaicin treatments. MTG leaves my hair reeeeeeally curly and soft. (I also wash with Sumptuous Smoothing Shampoo and Conditioner by Nexxus so that could have been the reason for the softness but I digress...). But like many past MTG users the smell and oilness can be annoying (the oil espiacally because it gets in my weave and I be damned if anything messes with my weave...)...Anyway, back to the update, I applied MT Monday, took the wig off last night and my hair was so dry, coarse, and thick! I know that's what MT does but Jeez Laweez! It was such a difference from what I have been use to with my homeboy MTG. My hair was FULL! So what I did last night was mix the MTG and MT together. I am going to see how my hair feels tomorrow night. 

I have also added MSM and Biotin to the act! Just started today! I am also looking into getting OT to mix with the MTG and MT. But then I have been reading about Boundless Tresses....So many products for only one head! I can't choose! Now that I am back to being faithful with my regime, I am going to post pics because, though I haven't been consistent, I have seen lots of growth since stumbling upon the recipes on this thread back in March.


----------



## weaveologist (Sep 18, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Actually the directions on the Mega Tek bottle say just that -- to use as a conditioner to the full hair then rinse out.
> 
> Just last night I started applying the Mega Tek to the total length of my hair with my regular conditioner, rinsed it out and my hair is very soft and silky today.
> 
> I"m going to apply the Mega Tek 'straight' to my full hair length about 2-3 times a week and report back on the 2nd week of October.  I made a post about this earlier today.


 
Doesn't it also say on the bottle that you can leave it on?


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 18, 2008)

weaveologist said:


> Doesn't it also say on the bottle that you can leave it on?


To avoid product build up and probable increased shedding, I'm rinsing it out.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Sep 18, 2008)

HEY THERE IS A SALE GOIN ON AT PURITAN PRIDE.BUY ONE GET 2 FREE, SO YALL CAN GET YOUR GARLIC PILLS OR WATEVER ELSE CHEAPER,


----------



## Nya33 (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry ladies anotha q, if i cnt get hold of alter ego products in uk is taking garlic tabs only sufficient 4 shedding? TIA


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 18, 2008)

weaveologist said:


> Well my headache went away and never came back ! First of all after applying *ONLY* MT to my hair on Monday night I took my wig off last night to apply the treatment again and BOY was there a difference!!! Prior to using MT I was using MTG with frequent MN/Cortizone/and Capsaicin treatments. MTG leaves my hair reeeeeeally curly and soft. (I also wash with Sumptuous Smoothing Shampoo and Conditioner by Nexxus so that could have been the reason for the softness but I digress...). But like many past MTG users the smell and oilness can be annoying (the oil espiacally because it gets in my weave and I be damned if anything messes with my weave...)...Anyway, back to the update, I applied MT Monday, took the wig off last night and my hair was so dry, coarse, and thick! I know that's what MT does but Jeez Laweez! It was such a difference from what I have been use to with my homeboy MTG. My hair was FULL! So what I did last night was mix the MTG and MT together. I am going to see how my hair feels tomorrow night.
> 
> I have also added MSM and Biotin to the act! Just started today! I am also looking into getting OT to mix with the MTG and MT. But then I have been reading about Boundless Tresses....So many products for only one head! I can't choose! Now that I am back to being faithful with my regime, I am going to post pics because, though I haven't been consistent, I have seen lots of growth since stumbling upon the recipes on this thread back in March.


Be careful angel.    This sounds like so much to put onto one's head and hair.   

Sulfur (MTG which is very strong).  
MSM - More Sulfur
Boundless Tresses - More Sulfur

And to mix it with Mega Tek (strong protein).

And then possibly adding OCT (strong protein)

And then to wear a wig on top of all of this not allowing your scalp to breathe........

I dunno,   all of this on top of a headache.   This is too much, you're endangering your health and your hair.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 18, 2008)

Does Ovation take paypal?


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 18, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Does Ovation take paypal?


They sure do 

Here you are, look on the lower right at their payment options.  The paypal logo is the first one you see.  

http://www.ovationhair.com/ovationstore.asp


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 18, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> Okay, if this is a challenge, I'd like to be in it. I can do a month.
> 
> My husband picked me up from the hospital today - first schmashogram :blondbooband after asking how were the results (great, no lumps just had a mysterious breast infection a few weeks back 11 years after nursing), he told me that the mailman broke our storm window on the screen door knocking to let us know that we had a package. Now my husband is all distraught because he just had the windows repaired in preparation for the winter. He didn't think to fix the doorbell for the winter, but I digress.
> 
> ...


:yahoo2:   Yayyyyyyyyyy!   for you .    Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 18, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> They sure do
> 
> Here you are, look on the lower right at their payment options.  The paypal logo is the first one you see.
> 
> http://www.ovationhair.com/ovationstore.asp



*fans self* 

See, I didn't want to actually go to the website and look - that's too much like temptation - but I know what I'm getting as SOON as October is over, yes ma'am!


----------



## tallnomad (Sep 18, 2008)

I've been happy and was very content using my MT, but the other night, I was sucked into ordering Ovation.  

I was up too late reading the board, and you know when you're half sleep, you're also half crazy.   

I got my wallet and ordered the Ovation and two days later it's here!  My doorbell just rang and I found it there on my doormat.  

Can't wait to get it on my scalp!


----------



## weaveologist (Sep 18, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Be careful angel.  This sounds like so much to put onto one's head and hair.
> 
> Sulfur (MTG which is very strong).
> MSM - More Sulfur
> ...


 
No, no, no! I will not use them all at one time! Heck no! Plus I take that wig off as SOON as I get in the house! I am still *considering* what to use and just stick to that. I am trying to find the best effective combo for me. My edges are *extremely* damaged so I need mad help. There are just too many options to choose from! I am just happy that I have the options.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 18, 2008)

If I decided to wash out the MT (which I probably will) can I do a co-wash or shampoo?  I don't really want to be shampooing my hair too often...


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Sep 18, 2008)

Don't feel bad, the same thing happened to me. I've been using MT for about three weeks now and it's a lot thicker. But I want the length. My OCT order should be here today. I plan to alternate the two into my nightly co wash/oiling regimen....


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 18, 2008)

Cream Tee said:


> If I decided to wash out the MT (which I probably will) can I do a co-wash or shampoo?  I don't really want to be shampooing my hair too often...



I cowash 100% of the time, shampoo 0% of the time, so I think that should be fine. I do occasionally use either baking soda to clarify, or ayurvedics to give my scalp a GOOD deep cleansing - but I was doing that before the MT, as well.


----------



## tallnomad (Sep 18, 2008)

SmartyPants said:


> Is anyone else noticing that their MT induced growth is coming in softer and less curly?




SmartyPants--I noticed this too.  Well, at least the softness and a texture change.  My curls seems to be more defined, and I guess a bit more loose, or stretched out--so yeah, basically less curly.  I am in braids, so it is hard to fully tell, but some of the loose hair that came out did in fact seem a different texture--not as much frizz.

I got my hair re-braided yesterday, and me and the braider both could tell that my hair was a lot softer.  I think this is a result of the MT and also the Cowboy Magic products I used to wash.  I think horse products are my holy grail!


----------



## LushLox (Sep 18, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I cowash 100% of the time, shampoo 0% of the time, so I think that should be fine. I do occasionally use either baking soda to clarify, or ayurvedics to give my scalp a GOOD deep cleansing - but I was doing that before the MT, as well.




Okay, thanks.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 18, 2008)

SmartyPants said:


> Is anyone else noticing that their MT induced growth is coming in softer and less curly?



My hair is more flyaway. I don't think it's any less curly, but it's definitely softer.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 18, 2008)

weaveologist said:


> No, no, no! I will not use them all at one time! Heck no! Plus I take that wig off as SOON as I get in the house! I am still *considering* what to use and just stick to that. I am trying to find the best effective combo for me. My edges are *extremely* damaged so I need mad help. There are just too many options to choose from! I am just happy that I have the options.


  Okay.... I'm sorry for not reading your post correctly.   

But girl, you know how some of these recipes can be....  

I''ve used a lot of combinations of my own and the best seems to be using the MT and Ovation straight without any addtions and then rinsing it out.  

Both products will definitely fill in your edges (hair line) very nicely.  

My hairline was a little thin too, but now I have smooth and fine baby hair all over the place.     I attribute this to both Ovation and Mega Tek.  

For your edges just mix a little Castor Oil *or* Jojoba Oil *or* Emu Oil *or* even Coconut oil.   I think you'll like the results.    

Even with the softness of the MT and the Ovation, I still have to put a little oil on my hair while its still wet, so that it stays smooth throughout the day (and night).   

After my MT/OCT treatments are rinsed out,  and while my hair is still wet,  I also oil my nap area and hairline edges to keep them moistened; 

I also 'seal' my hair ends with Castor oil to keep them from breaking and to protect my new hair length, 

Whatever oil is left on my hands, I just smooth it over the rest of my hair to keep it laying down.   Otherwise..........'Don King' appears.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 18, 2008)

Cream Tee said:


> If I decided to wash out the MT (which I probably will) can I do a co-wash or shampoo? I don't really want to be shampooing my hair too often...


 
Yes, indeed you can do a co-wash.    

I always do .  I have a huge stash of my favorite conditioners so that I will never ever run out.   I shampoo only once a month.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 18, 2008)

tiffcurl said:


> I've been happy and was very content using my MT, but the other night, I was sucked into ordering Ovation.
> 
> I was up too late reading the board, and you know when you're half sleep, you're also half crazy.
> 
> ...


 Same thing happened to me.  I was strictly using Ovation.  But one night I spent some time to read the threads that I hasd missed in the other posts and then ended up going online and purchasing the Mega Tek. 

Shoot.................   

But it was worth it.   Well worth it


----------



## nychaelasymone (Sep 18, 2008)

so I jumped on the mega-tek bandwagon right after my last touch up....which was approximatley 3 weeks ago.  I need a touch-up again!!!!!!!! maybe I'm seeing things but my roots are brillo pads and that never happens.  I ususally touch every 2-3 months if that.  Additionally, I have weak edges and haven't really seen a marked improvement there just yet but do hope it fills in.

So far, I use the product as follows:  

wash as usual, then part my hair w/ a apply MT directly to my scalp (I use the checker board pattern...part straight back and appy then across and apply) Then I apply my regular conditioner to my hair, baggy and sit under the dryer for 10-15 minutes-rinse/apply leave-ins and roller set and I'm done.  Towards the middle of the week, I blend MT w/ my oils and apply lightly to my scallp and apply my moisturzer to my hair.  I have no breakage or anything...so far I like th product.  I'll post my progress pics once I get to 6 weeks.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 18, 2008)

nychaelasymone said:


> so I jumped on the mega-tek bandwagon right after my last touch up....which was approximatley 3 weeks ago. I need a touch-up again!!!!!!!! maybe I'm seeing things but my roots are brillo pads and that never happens. I ususally touch every 2-3 months if that. Additionally, I have weak edges and haven't really seen a marked improvement there just yet but do hope it fills in.
> 
> So far, I use the product as follows:
> 
> wash as usual, then part my hair w/ a apply MT directly to my scalp (I use the checker board pattern...part straight back and appy then across and apply) Then I apply my regular conditioner to my hair, baggy and sit under the dryer for 10-15 minutes-rinse/apply leave-ins and roller set and I'm done. Towards the middle of the week, I blend MT w/ my oils and apply lightly to my scallp and apply my moisturzer to my hair. I have no breakage or anything...so far I like th product. I'll post my progress pics once I get to 6 weeks.


Great, I wish you 85 inches of new growth in 2 weeks.   Yep


----------



## LushLox (Sep 18, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Yes, indeed you can do a co-wash.
> 
> I always do .  I have a huge stash of my favorite conditioners so that I will never ever run out.   I shampoo only once a month.





Thank you.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 18, 2008)

Cream Tee said:


> Thank you.


Awwww,   too angel.  

Have fun growing your new and beautiful hair.  Enjoy your favorite hair conditioners.   Just stay away from those with protein.    There's already a lot of protein in the Mega Tek and the Ovation.   

We're gonna have a real hair party here in December; we'll all be doing this


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Sep 18, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> They sure do
> 
> Here you are, look on the lower right at their payment options. The paypal logo is the first one you see.
> 
> http://www.ovationhair.com/ovationstore.asp


 
u just had to put this on here and temp me huh? lol now i want to buy OCT! but i will wait until i use my MT first. do i have to buy the whole system for it to work or can i just buy the cell therapy?


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 18, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> u just had to put this on here and temp me huh? lol now i want to buy OCT! but i will wait until i use my MT first. do i have to buy the whole system for it to work or can i just buy the cell therapy?


  Sorry Darlin'  

You don't have to use the entire system.   Although I have the system, I only use the Cell Therapy which is the *'Growth Product'*.   

*Their entire hair system is wonderful *and I DO like it a lot, but Save your money.   You only need the Cell Therapy and your hair will still grow. 

Always remember, we are after the Hair GROWTH, not the product.  Buy only what works and what we need; we don't have to impress anyone with how much money we spent.  Shoot, I love wearing shoes too much and my babies still have to eat.  

I use my other favorite conditioners -- no protein - (Organix, Nexxus, and some others).   

When I do shampoo (about once a month), I use a favorite which does not have protein.  

Happy Healthy Hair Growing to you.... Do the Hair Dance  -


----------



## melodies815 (Sep 18, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Great, I wish you 85 inches of new growth in 2 weeks.   Yep




lol 

Yes, and I will be ankle length by tomorrow morning.

inocchio

You're funny.


----------



## melodies815 (Sep 18, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> My hair is more flyaway. I don't think it's any less curly, but it's definitely softer.




Mine too! It's so soft I thought it was just reversion until I flat ironed last weekend to be sure.  It's NG.  Kiya, you make me want to go natural again...I miss my "real" hair...  *sigh*

I love your hair...

cj


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Sep 18, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Sorry Darlin'
> 
> You don't have to use the entire system. Although I have the system, I only use the Cell Therapy which is the *'Growth Product'*.
> 
> ...


 

 Ok thankz and i was asking because i read that some people who had OCT had the system because that is the one that is like $100. But yea if i do buy OCT it will only be the cell therapy....Gurl when i start using this MT and it works i will be doing thisand lol.


----------



## carletta (Sep 18, 2008)

Mz.Shug said:


> That's awesome!Your tempting me!!! What Ovation products are you using?




JUST THE CELL THERAPY


----------



## apemay1969 (Sep 18, 2008)

I put 'The Stuff' on my scalp last night, mega-saged and put on a spritz of conditioner and water.  I have to find something that doesn't have protein in it.

Does Jessi curl deep conditioner have protein:  
Water infused with Lemongrass, Nettle, Burdock, Kelp,Marshmallow Root, Horsetail, Basil, Bay Leaf, Oregano, Rosemary, Peppermint,Sage, and Thyme; Behentrimonium Methosulfate (and) Cetearyl Alcohol, Shea Butter, Avocado Oil, Cocoa Butter, Lecithin, Aloe Vera Powder, Diazolidinyl Urea (and) Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Fragrance.

Are any of these ingredients protein?  The urea maybe?

Anywho, I almost bought a relaxer to do over the weekend.  I ended up running into a picture of bubblinbrown and I'll stick with it. 

Transitioning kinda sucks sometimes.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 18, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> I put 'The Stuff' on my scalp last night, mega-saged and put on a spritz of conditioner and water.  I have to find something that doesn't have protein in it.
> 
> Does Jessi curl deep conditioner have protein:
> Water infused with Lemongrass, Nettle, Burdock, Kelp,Marshmallow Root, Horsetail, Basil, Bay Leaf, Oregano, Rosemary, Peppermint,Sage, and Thyme; Behentrimonium Methosulfate (and) Cetearyl Alcohol, Shea Butter, Avocado Oil, Cocoa Butter, Lecithin, Aloe Vera Powder, Diazolidinyl Urea (and) Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Fragrance.
> ...



Nah, the urea is a preservative, and even if it was a protein, that close to the bottom of the list, it wouldn't make any difference.


----------



## joib (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. 08*



Shimmie said:


> Hi Darlin
> 
> You do what's right for you, okay?  I was just on product and application overload.
> 
> ...



You are the sweetest.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 18, 2008)

weaveologist said:


> No, no, no! I will not use them all at one time! Heck no! Plus I take that wig off as SOON as I get in the house! I am still *considering* what to use and just stick to that. I am trying to find the best effective combo for me. My edges are *extremely* damaged so I need mad help. There are just too many options to choose from! I am just happy that I have the options.



Off topic...Weaveologist, that hair is hot!  I may steal that style.

Ughh, still looking for someone to sell me their OCT.   I know someone got a bottle they are not using under the sink b/c they are using MT now.

I'm talking to you PJ....


----------



## nychaelasymone (Sep 18, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Great, I wish you 85 inches of new growth in 2 weeks. Yep


 

Thanks! Its probably just nappy from the wet product...but either way, I like it.


----------



## january noir (Sep 18, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Off topic...Weaveologist, that hair is hot! I may steal that style.
> 
> Ughh, still looking for someone to sell me their OCT. I know someone got a bottle they are not using under the sink b/c they are using MT now.
> 
> I'm talking to you PJ....


 
*Jamaicalovely,* good luck on finding a bottle for sale.   But ya know God is good so I still have hope for ya!  
Do you have a birthday or something coming up?  You get put it at the top of your present list!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 18, 2008)

january noir said:


> *Jamaicalovely,* good luck on finding a bottle for sale.   But ya know God is good so I still have hope for ya!
> Do you have a birthday or something coming up?  You get put it at the top of your present list!



Yeah, I'm rather persistent and can be annoying.  So, I'll know I'll get it from somebody.   Someone will get tired of me posting this on here.

My b-day is in Nov...can't wait that long.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Sep 18, 2008)

Now everybody has me wanting to buy OCT. I still have a whole bottle of Mega-tek to use up. I might have to break down and buy this once i use it up!!!


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Sep 18, 2008)

carletta said:


> ok i've been using the ovation for only a week now and i've got some growth already!!!!...........am i crazy ?..... or is this stuff that good ????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I've use the mega-tek and I got growth.......but not like this !!!!!!
> 
> HONEY, THIS OVATION IS THA REAL TRUTH !!!!!!!


 
nope it's the truth after one week of ovation i had 1 little curl at my scalp.. it is the truth!!


----------



## CurlieT (Sep 18, 2008)

Is it too late to join this challenge???  Please say "No".    I get paid tomorrow so I'll be ready to order....I think I want to tryyyy   Mega-Tek.  Not because I know of any real difference between the two but b/c it's cheaper and a sista got bills ookaay   .  

~T~


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 18, 2008)

I just ordered OCT.  When you guys check-out be sure to click on where you heard about the product and choose the option for LHCF (Yes, we are there).  I got a 10% discount on my order.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 18, 2008)

nychaelasymone said:


> Thanks! Its probably just nappy from the wet product...but either way, I like it.


 

Let's make that 85 inches of soft, silky hair.   

NSTANS -- No Such Thing As NapS


----------



## MsElise (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello, I'm new. I found this site through another forum.  I have been using MT for almost 2 weeks and I have crazy new growth.  I really like the way it softens my NG, its almost like it texlaxed.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 18, 2008)

CurlieT said:


> Is it too late to join this challenge???  Please say "No".    I get paid tomorrow so I'll be ready to order....I think I want to tryyyy   Mega-Tek.  Not because I know of any real difference between the two but b/c it's cheaper and a sista got bills ookaay   .
> 
> ~T~


It's never too late to join ...   Angel.  

And you will love the Mega Tek    You can try the Ovation later, okay?

Just PM DontSpeakDefeat to add you to the list.  

Welcome CurlieT


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 18, 2008)

MsElise said:


> Hello, I'm new. I found this site through another forum.  I have been using MT for almost 2 weeks and I have crazy new growth.  I really like the way it softens my NG, its almost like it texlaxed.


 MsElise.......Welcome to our forum.  Your hair is beautiful.  

God bless you....


----------



## apemay1969 (Sep 18, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Nah, the urea is a preservative, and even if it was a protein, that close to the bottom of the list, it wouldn't make any difference.



Thanks so much.  I don't really know what to do with my hair anymore.  The Jessicurl at least kept it manageable so that I could drag it into a ponytail.  I am so ready to either cut or relax.  These two textures are killing me.

I had planned to cut in January but with MT I might give myself a Christmas present and chop these scraggly relaxed ends off.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 18, 2008)

SmartyPants said:


> I just ordered OCT.  When you guys check-out be sure to click on where you heard about the product and choose the option for LHCF (Yes, we are there).  I got a 10% discount on my order.


Thanks Doll, this is good to know.  I'll be re-ordering soon.  I don't want to run out of either product.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 18, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> Ok thankz and i was asking because i read that some people who had OCT had the system because that is the one that is like $100. But yea if i do buy OCT it will only be the cell therapy....Gurl when i start using this MT and it works i will be doing thisand lol.


You can purchase the smaller system (Shampoo, Cell Therapy and Creme Rinse) for under $60.  Or the 12 ounce Cell Therapy for the same price.

It will last a long time.  And Girl, it will have your hair doing this  all day and night long.     Yep


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 18, 2008)

melodies815 said:


> lol
> 
> Yes, and I will be ankle length by tomorrow morning.
> 
> ...



  Hey......Miracles are still well known to happen.   

You have the perfect "Melodie"   Start doing the 'Happy Hair Dance"   

Inch 81
Inch 82
Inch 83
Inch 84
Inch 85

OH My!   Inch 107  

Psalm 107:  Oh' that men would praise Him....  

Blessings Melodie


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 18, 2008)

girlyprincess23 said:


> nope it's the truth after one week of ovation i had 1 little curl at my scalp.. it is the truth!!


yeah dat'...Ovation is da' Truf...it is


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 18, 2008)

ParvaniVida said:


> LOL!!!  Next time I need to some help I'm calling you up!!!  So you can put the smack down!
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes.
> 
> I had my hair wrapped in a scarf for a couple of days and now it seems dry.  I thought the satin scarf would help it retain it's moisture.  Do you think it could be from the protein in the MT?  Has anybody else had that problem?  I think I might need to sit under my dryer with my WEN.


 If i can help I'm very happy to.  

As for moisture, I've had the same problems in the beginning.   Then I started more frequent Conditioner washes/ less shampooing.

Another thing I  do which I  didn't post until  earlier today; and that is, while my hair is still wet, I just smooth a little oil over it to smooth it down, otherwise I could look like Don King...

I focus on my hair line, and the nape of my neck area. 

Your WEN hair care product sounds like a winner.   Whatever you feel comfortable with and what works good for you is the key.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 18, 2008)

I was wondering if you guys have any advice about the dullness that I am having. It's not dry but dull looking. I don't see shine. (Well a few friends said my hair is dull looking. And that I was washing too much. One said I should just wash every 12 days and the other said once a month. And to dump the castor oil.  Hmp, one of them has hard hair but it's shiny. Then one said there is no reason to moisturize if you have a good conditioner. Silly women. )  I wash, MT, condition and moisturize. Actually I ran out of moisturizer and have been using a Aloe Vera and Glycerine mix and Botanical spray. Somewhere along the way I lost shine. I am using less oils, only CO.

I bought the MT Survivor Super Shine and nothing!  I might return it.  Do you think I should reduce the shampoo and co-wash? I have been working out 5 times a week and on the really sweaty days I fill I need to wash my hair. I have been washing twice and co-washed once a week. Tomorrow I plan to co wash then put MT on the length of my hair for 20 minutes then rinse. I've got the dully blues.  Is anyone experiencing dullness due to MT?


Oh btw, my hair finally has the strength and elasticity that I have always wanted that I could never get with other products. And I love it! :lovedrool: This is why I WON'T drastically alter my regimen.  I would like to thank you guys for encouraging me through your stories and positivity.   May you all sit on your hair by next summer. 

Have a  on me and .


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 19, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> I was wondering if you guys have any advice about the dullness that I am having. It's not dry but dull looking. I don't see shine. (Well a few friends said my hair is dull looking. And that I was washing too much. One said I should just wash every 12 days and the other said once a month. And to dump the castor oil.  Hmp, one of them has hard hair but it's shiny. Then one said there is no reason to moisturize if you have a good conditioner. Silly women. )  I wash, MT, condition and moisturize. Actually I ran out of moisturizer and have been using a Aloe Vera and Glycerine mix and Botanical spray. Somewhere along the way I lost shine. I am using less oils, only CO.
> 
> I bought the MT Survivor Super Shine and nothing!  I might return it.  Do you think I should reduce the shampoo and co-wash? I have been working out 5 times a week and on the really sweaty days I fill I need to wash my hair. I have been washing twice and co-washed once a week. Tomorrow I plan to co wash then put MT on the length of my hair for 20 minutes then rinse. I've got the dully blues.  Is anyone experiencing dullness due to MT?
> 
> ...



When's the last time you _*clarified*_? And - well, natural hair isn't always shiny. It's sheeny. It - sparkles more than it mirrors, if that makes sense? 

My first though, though, reading your post is that you've got some buildup that needs to be stripped off so that your hair's shine can sparkle.


----------



## Casarela (Sep 19, 2008)

ITA...ACV is a good option IMO.




JustKiya said:


> When's the last time you _*clarified*_? And - well, natural hair isn't always shiny. It's sheeny. It - sparkles more than it mirrors, if that makes sense?
> 
> My first though, though, reading your post is that you've got some buildup that needs to be stripped off so that your hair's shine can sparkle.


----------



## grnidmonster (Sep 19, 2008)

What tames the new fly away (lil baby chick) hair? I love my new growth abd the hair is so silky soft but, if I straighten and get near any water...rain, mist, dew, teardrops, anything-POOF! fuzzy hair. I tried oil but, it weighs my fine, very thin hair down and sticks it together. I have been DC at least once a week so it is well conditioned. I'm stuck between hot mess and hot mess. Any suggestion is appreciated.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 19, 2008)

grnidmonster said:


> What tames the new fly away (lil baby chick) hair? I love my new growth abd the hair is so silky soft but, if I straighten and get near any water...rain, mist, dew, teardrops, anything-POOF! fuzzy hair. I tried oil but, it weighs my fine, very thin hair down and sticks it together. I have been DC at least once a week so it is well conditioned. I'm stuck between hot mess and hot mess. Any suggestion is appreciated.



I dunno, but if you find out, would you PM a sista? My twists turn to fuzz in a single day. I used to be able to get at LEAST three days.


----------



## taj (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



slim_thick said:


> These threads are spreading like wildflowers.  *I haven't resumed my OCT system yet because I relaxed my hair on 9/5. I will continue to apply to product to my scalp in about two weeks. *I'm still enjoying my flat-iron and style from the salon.



I have MT, should it be used several days/weeks after relaxing? I just relaxed a week ago and today I used a DRC 28, a hard protein treatment. TIA


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 19, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I dunno, but if you find out, would you PM a sista? *My twists turn to fuzz in a single day. I used to be able to get at LEAST three days*.


 
Same thing happened to me....what's up with that?


----------



## carameldiva (Sep 19, 2008)

i decided to experiment a little. I added some of the micro-tek gel to my megatek/oil mixture. I will use this later today and update later. I can't wait. I love the gel already. It is clear and feels good on my front edges and scalp.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 19, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> When's the last time you _*clarified*_? And - well, natural hair isn't always shiny. It's sheeny. It - sparkles more than it mirrors, if that makes sense?
> 
> My first though, though, reading your post is that you've got some buildup that needs to be stripped off so that your hair's shine can sparkle.


I agree that there may be some build up.    Excellent advice Kiya


----------



## CurlieT (Sep 19, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Welcome CurlieT


 

Thanks Shimmie!  I just ordered my MT and PM'd Don'tSpeakDefeat so I am on my way!!  I AM SO GEEKED!!!   Hopefully the order will ship out today and get here Tues or Wed (my co-wash day).  Now I just gotta figure out how to use the stuff - the stuff in which I have entrusted all of my hopes and dreams.   Well...it's really not that serious but I am looking for some good results.  

I ready a post at the beginning of this thread about keeping the application simple so I'll have to go back read that again so I'll know what works.  I AM SO GEEKED!! did I say that already?  that's cuz I'M GEEKED!!  

~T~


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 19, 2008)

CurlieT said:


> Thanks Shimmie! I just ordered my MT and PM'd Don'tSpeakDefeat so I am on my way!! I AM SO GEEKED!!!  Hopefully the order will ship out today and get here Tues or Wed (my co-wash day). Now I just gotta figure out how to use the stuff - the stuff in which I have entrusted all of my hopes and dreams. Well...it's really not that serious but I am looking for some good results.
> 
> I ready a post at the beginning of this thread about keeping the application simple so I'll have to go back read that again so I'll know what works. I AM SO GEEKED!! did I say that already? that's cuz I'M GEEKED!!
> 
> ~T~


 Don't be geeked, just be blessed.  It's not the product, it's the promise we are after..........the Hair!   If these work, fine; if not, there's always something better and hopefully less expensive.  

Blessings and Peace....No geek.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 19, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> When's the last time you _*clarified*_? And - well, natural hair isn't always shiny. It's sheeny. It - sparkles more than it mirrors, if that makes sense?
> 
> My first though, though, reading your post is that you've got some buildup that needs to be stripped off so that your hair's shine can sparkle.


 
I never clarify.  I use a gentle cleansing shampoo from Aubrey Organics not sure if that's the same.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 19, 2008)

I applied the MT to my scalp for the second time earlier (put some on last night too).  I also applied it to the lengths as well, and will wash out shortly.  I'm bit worried about protein overload though. I'll have to moisturise like crazy this weekend!


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 19, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> I never clarify.  I use a gentle cleansing shampoo from Aubrey Organics not sure if that's the same.



 Nope, not the same - it's better than just cowashing, but not a clarifying. 

Girl, dimes to doughnuts, you need a good clarifying. I would start with *thinks* about a teaspoon (or a lil less) of baking soda in about 4-8 oz of conditioner. Work it through your hair, let it sit for about 15 minutes, and rinse out, and see what you think. If your hair ends up a lil dry, DC it with your fave moisture rich DC.


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Sep 19, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> Okay, if this is a challenge, I'd like to be in it. I can do a month.
> 
> My husband picked me up from the hospital today - first schmashogram :blondbooband after asking how were the results (great, no lumps just had a mysterious breast infection a few weeks back 11 years after nursing), he told me that the mailman broke our storm window on the screen door knocking to let us know that we had a package. Now my husband is all distraught because he just had the windows repaired in preparation for the winter. He didn't think to fix the doorbell for the winter, but I digress.
> 
> ...


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow, you hair is so beautiful.  It has gotten so thick and full.  Great progress.




VirGoViXxEn said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I finally got my touch up after a nine week stretcfh (longest ever!!) Here are some comparison pics. The first one is from July and the current is September. I love MT. I feel like im getting thickness and growth simultaneously. I also have been getting compliments on how full my hair is!! I dont think i'll be switching to OCT just yet.


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Sep 19, 2008)

I am so happy things were not so bad. Praise God.

Now back to HHG



ParvaniVida said:


> Thanks for the sweet thoughts Shimmie, JustKiya, and Rhapsdyblu! I appreciate you all.
> 
> God is good and we are blessed!!!! Our house is fine. No roof damage. Our wooden fence broke in a couple of places and we had a little bit of water damage, but we got that cleaned up. No windows broke so my MT was in its secret hiding place!!! You know I had to put it up!
> 
> So I'm back on my grind and waiting for this hair to grow!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Sep 19, 2008)

im so mad my MT came today but nobody was here to get it so i have 2 wait till monday to get it.


----------



## january noir (Sep 19, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Praise God! I'm happy to hear that your house is safe.


 
Right?  You and your house!


----------



## voyagetome (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello All!!

This is my first "appearance" on this site but I have been lurking for about 4 years. I think i might have read all of the posts on the original thread until it got to about 300 pages. I promised that as soon as I got some money I would hop on the bandwagon.....so here I am!

I have been transitioning for about 8 months and im super psyched to see MY hair not a (better looking) mirror image of everyone elses' hair.

But ANYWAY........I ordered mega-tek, elucence, wen fig, and Kinky Curly transitioner's tonic this week (I think im a PJ in the making  . And they finally got here today *YAY!! *I wanted to buy Ovation SOOOO bad especially after some of you said that it gave you better results but I backed away from the debit card and realized that Ovation is not gonna work on my Po' College student budget........so I would have to make due with out it . 

I have a few questions I would like to ask you lovely ladies. Do you think that it would be bad to use Mega-tek every day? Is it better to put it on the scalp or to the length of hair? Do you think I should put my transitioners tonic in my mega-tek to make it a little less harsh??

*~VoyagetoMe~*

P.S. I plan on rubbing a little mega-tek on my eyebrows and nails (and im really debating eye lashes)so ill let you know how it goes


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 19, 2008)

*Welcome* VoyageToMe!!! 

The best way to use MT really depends on your hair. If you've read the thread (and congrats to you for putting in the effort!), you'll have an idea of the various ways that ladies are using it - try one that seems to work best with what you know of your hair and what fits snugly into your reggie.  

My nails and eyebrows are lovely too, thanks to MT.  I just had to cut them (going camping, and it's pointless to even try to keep them) and it was HARD cutting those bad boys off. I mean, really hard. *lol*


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 20, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> *Welcome* VoyageToMe!!!
> 
> The best way to use MT really depends on your hair. If you've read the thread (and congrats to you for putting in the effort!), you'll have an idea of the various ways that ladies are using it - try one that seems to work best with what you know of your hair and what fits snugly into your reggie.
> 
> My nails and eyebrows are lovely too, thanks to MT.  I just had to cut them (going camping, and it's pointless to even try to keep them) and it was HARD cutting those bad boys off. I mean, really hard. *lol*


 
My brows WILL NOT fill in on the ends, does MT just thicken the existing hairs, or do you think it will grow the ends in also? how often are you applying?


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 20, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> My brows WILL NOT fill in on the ends, does MT just thicken the existing hairs, or do you think it will grow the ends in also? how often are you applying?



It seems to be filling in my eyebrows on the ends. Danggone it, I need to take a comparison pic for them, at some point. I'm not consistent with using MT on them - it's hit or miss whether I remember.   

Oh, I've also heard that the lack of a vitamin (K? A?) lends to the thinning of your eyebrows at the ends. Or, maybe it was something with the adrenals. *sigh* I read too much.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Sep 20, 2008)

I got my Eqyss package   

It contained:


*Mega Tek*

*Micro Tek *

*Rehydrant x2*

*Detangler x2*
*nice big bottles*

*I used the detangler on DH's hair and the rehydrant. they all smell lovely*

*His hair is smooth and soft.*

*I think this is going to be the only line I use from now on*

* *


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Sep 20, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> My brows WILL NOT fill in on the ends, does MT just thicken the existing hairs, or do you think it will grow the ends in also? how often are you applying?


 

you know i had that same problem where it wouldn't grow in on the ends and i put oct mixed w/ clear castor oil and saa in a clear mascara tube abd brushed it in day and night....worked like charm and i stopped a while ago and they still grow in the same way.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Sep 20, 2008)

also what are the relaxed ladies doing to combat dryness at the roots are you wetting it everyday or night? That just doesn't seem like a good idea for me.


----------



## january noir (Sep 20, 2008)

girlyprincess23 said:


> also what are the relaxed ladies doing to combat dryness at the roots are you wetting it everyday or night? That just doesn't seem like a good idea for me.


 
I don't have an answer as I don't apply the Cell Therapy to my scalp everyday.   I do a treatment once or twice a week leaving the Cell Therapy on my scalp and hair for 1-2 hours, then rinse out with the Creme Rinse.   I don't suffer dryness, shedding or anything.


----------



## trj1922 (Sep 20, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> My brows WILL NOT fill in on the ends, does MT just thicken the existing hairs, or do you think it will grow the ends in also? how often are you applying?



Hair loss at the outer edge of the eyebrows is a classic symptom of thyroid problems.  Have a complete thyroid panel done at your next physical and make sure your Dr. is aware that guidelines for normal limits of thyroid hormones have changed so that they don't tell you you're "fine" when there could be a problem.


----------



## genesis132 (Sep 20, 2008)

Just checking in to say that since adding MT in my OCT rotation...my hair hass thickened up!! I'm still in braids until I get tired of them though....(sigh)


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi everyone 

I am using MT daily and my hair and scalp is very dried, no shedding , but getting a lot of growth, I condition weekly with ORS and castor , coconut , and jobo oi and added sea salt. I wash twice a month with shampoo. My problem how to stop the dryness and what styles work for short hair with a lot of new growth, I want to transition but my hair is to  short for bun and to nappy to roll hair.  I no nothing about twist and other natural styles . I am in my late 30 , so help me out for styles for work. I tried wigs they are not working for me and just to hot I think I going through the changed. Weave took all my hair out in the front, so now I trying to wear my hair,  but becoming frustrated with this process, I  just pin my hair in a old fashion style and do my best. So anyone know how to make a fake bun in the back with a sock. Please help an older lady to get up with the styles.


----------



## carameldiva (Sep 20, 2008)

kathy edwards said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am using MT daily and my hair and scalp is very dried, no shedding , but getting a lot of growth, I condition weekly with ORS and castor , coconut , and jobo oi and added sea salt. I wash twice a month with shampoo. My problem how to stop the dryness and what styles work for short hair with a lot of new growth, I want to transition but my hair is to  short for bun and to nappy to roll hair.  I no nothing about twist and other natural styles . I am in my late 30 , so help me out for styles for work. I tried wigs they are not working for me and just to hot I think I going through the changed. Weave took all my hair out in the front, so now I trying to wear my hair,  but becoming frustrated with this process, I  just pin my hair in a old fashion style and do my best. So anyone know how to make a fake bun in the back with a sock. Please help an older lady to get up with the styles.




To stop dryness, I would suggest adding castor oil to the megatek mixture.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 20, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Nope, not the same - it's better than just cowashing, but not a clarifying.
> 
> Girl, *dimes to doughnuts*, you need a good clarifying. I would start with *thinks* about a teaspoon (or a lil less) of baking soda in about 4-8 oz of conditioner. Work it through your hair, let it sit for about 15 minutes, and rinse out, and see what you think. If your hair ends up a lil dry, DC it with your fave moisture rich DC.


 
  , I will have to add this to my regimen immediately. Will try the baking soda with conditioner. Lately I have not been so good at mixes and using MT in my regimen. Will also look up clarifying shampoos, do you know of a good one?

 @ bolded, I love those sayings.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for responding back I used castor, but I will mixed it like you stataed. quote=carameldiva;5666929]To stop dryness, I would suggest adding castor oil to the megatek mixture.[/quote]


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Sep 20, 2008)

I have Avalon Organics clarifying shampoo with lemon & shea butter and it works pretty well.  However, adding baking soda to my ayuverdic powders or my cw works just a well or better (& when I add the lemon or lime juice - instant softness - Kiyafrizzie to the rescue - LOL).  I'll use up the Avalon Organics, but Ilike the feel of my hair with the Indian powders & conditioners with baking soda.

I was having a problem with the "ashy", dull  look to my hair, also.  Our wonderful Miss JustKiya suggested it might have been the butters I was using. She was so right.  So maybe watch what products you are putting on after washing. cw or dc.  They may be the culprits.

HTH



CurlyMoo said:


> , I will have to add this to my regimen immediately. Will try the baking soda with conditioner. Lately I have not been so good at mixes and using MT in my regimen. Will also look up clarifying shampoos, do you know of a good one?
> 
> @ bolded, I love those sayings.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 20, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> I have Avalon Organics clarifying shampoo with lemon & shea butter and it works pretty well. However, adding baking soda to my ayuverdic powders or my cw works just a well or better (& when I add the lemon or lime juice - instant softness - Kiyafrizzie to the rescue - LOL). I'll use up the Avalon Organics, but Ilike the feel of my hair with the Indian powders & conditioners with baking soda.
> 
> I was having a problem with the "ashy", dull look to my hair, also. Our wonderful Miss JustKiya suggested it might have been the butters I was using. She was so right. So maybe watch what products you are putting on after washing. cw or dc. They may be the culprits.
> 
> HTH


 

Yes, I do believe that the products put into my hair after the dc is what is doing it and I do need to clarify. That shampoo with lemon and shea butter sounds . Thanks for the advice. What exactly is the Kiyafrizzie ?


----------



## january noir (Sep 20, 2008)

I did an Ovation treatment last night followed by an overnight Wen and my hair is blinging!     My hair continues to thrive.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Sep 20, 2008)

yeah i try to put in every night but it's very hard to get it just in my scalp and it gets EVERWHERE then causes dryness maybe I should get in the mirror to get more precision!


----------



## Kimiche (Sep 21, 2008)

I received my MT a few days ago, and I have been applying it to my scalp every night.  The smell is great.  I really hope that it works out for me.


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Sep 21, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> Yes, I do believe that the products put into my hair after the dc is what is doing it and I do need to clarify. That shampoo with lemon and shea butter sounds . Thanks for the advice. *What exactly is the Kiyafrizzie ?[/*quote]
> 
> The Kiyafrizzie is our own Miss JustKiya's recipe idea of adding baking soda plus lemon or lime juice or salt or - well, I forget the other combos, but when you add this to your conditioner, leave it in for 1/2 hr or so  you get magnificent softness.  Clarifies, too. Do  search for Kiyafrizzie & you should find the answer or go to Miss JK's website.
> 
> BTW, when I look at my hair right after cw, dc, or shampooing, it is nice and shiney or at least dark.  It is when I put in my products that the dullness shows up.  So I am using the dull making products at bedtime.  Also, there are a couple that once my hair dries, & the product is absorbed, the ashiness/dullness goes away.  But I have to experiment to find which does what, ya no?


----------



## AlkalineSteam (Sep 21, 2008)

I searched the thread but couldn't find an answer to my question....

I'm applying MT to my scalp 3 times a week along with twice weekly shampoos. Do I still need to do regular protein treatments considering all the protein in MT?


----------



## Mandy4610 (Sep 21, 2008)

AlkalineSteam said:


> I searched the thread but couldn't find an answer to my question....
> 
> I'm applying MT to my scalp 3 times a week along with twice weekly shampoos. Do I still need to do regular protein treatments considering all the protein in MT?


Hi, I am new to using MT, but according to what I have read, you don't need to use other protein based products. MT has plenty of it. Too much protein will dry your hair out and will cause breakage. In fact you will be better off increasing your moisture.


----------



## january noir (Sep 21, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Hi, I am new to using MT, but according to what I have read, you don't need to use other protein based products. MT has plenty of it. Too much protein will dry your hair out and will cause breakage. In fact you will be better off increasing your moisture.



That's right.   

Refrain from using any protein conditioners or treatments when using Mega-Tek or Ovation Cell Therapy.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I reorganized my megatek albums on my fotki and added a few photos today on the progress of my nape area.   I have been struggling with section of my hair for awhile.  But thanks to megatek and hydratherma natural growth lotion, it has been picking up over the last couple months.    I reinstalled my sew in 3 wks ago and already have 1inch in the middle and back section of my hair.    I may add MN to my next batch.

Posting to encourage other ladies who are struggling with their nape area.

http://public.fotki.com/jamaicalovely/megatek/aug_sep2008/


----------



## carameldiva (Sep 21, 2008)

Just shampooed with diluted shampoo and conditioned. Afterwards,  I spritzed my tree braids with glycerin and moussed the curly human hair. When everything dries a litte, I will apply my megatek/cherry vanilla sandalwood eo/turkey red castor oil/micro-tek gel mixture. Yeah, I know that is a mouthful but it works very well.


----------



## carameldiva (Sep 21, 2008)

Great Progress,

Congratulations!!! Keep up the good work.



jamaicalovely said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I reorganized my megatek albums on my fotki and added a few photos today on the progress of my nape area.   I have been struggling with section of my hair for awhile.  But thanks to megatek and hydratherma natural growth lotion, it has been picking up over the last couple months.    I reinstalled my sew in 3 wks ago and already have 1inch in the middle and back section of my hair.    I may add MN to my next batch.
> 
> ...


----------



## knottyaaverage (Sep 21, 2008)

if mt and oct contain have the exact same ingredient list on the bottles, why would one (oct) be for length and the other (mt) be for thickness?? that doesnt make any sense  don't they both do the same thing?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 21, 2008)

knottyaaverage said:


> if mt and oct contain have the exact same ingredient list on the bottles, why would one (oct) be for length and the other (mt) be for thickness?? that doesnt make any sense  don't they both do the same thing?


 
 They both do the same thing.  MT has more protein and OCT has more oil. If you want more oil add it to your mix. You are good with either one. Which one do you have? Did you reach your goal of full APL yet?


----------



## A856 (Sep 21, 2008)

I found a place close to home that sells MT!!!! Soooo I finally got a bottle & picked up some cowboy magic as well! talk about 2 birds one stone! AND the lady gave me a sample of the creme rinse detangler! I was soooo stoaked I instantly went to the bss to get an applicator bottle & be cause I had already cowashed that morning....as soon as I got home I mixed my MT w/my growth oil mixture....and now I'm trying not to be too impatient....patiently waiting on thickness(cause I hear that comes first) and growth!


----------



## GinnyP (Sep 21, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I reorganized my megatek albums on my fotki and added a few photos today on the progress of my nape area.   I have been struggling with section of my hair for awhile.  But thanks to megatek and hydratherma natural growth lotion, it has been picking up over the last couple months.    I reinstalled my sew in 3 wks ago and already have 1inch in the middle and back section of my hair.    I may add MN to my next batch.
> 
> ...


looks great congrats on your new growth


----------



## brasileira (Sep 21, 2008)

whats a really good thick moisturizing conditioner to use in conjuction with megatek?


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 21, 2008)

Brasileira, I'm alternating between *Joico* Moisture Recovery, *Aveda* Damage Remedy and *Hydratherma* *Natural* Moisturizing Deep Conditioner.

All works well with MT.


----------



## brasileira (Sep 21, 2008)

Ok I'll have to try those thank you !


Where can I purchase these?


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Sep 21, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I reorganized my megatek albums on my fotki and added a few photos today on the progress of my nape area. I have been struggling with section of my hair for awhile. But thanks to megatek and hydratherma natural growth lotion, it has been picking up over the last couple months. I reinstalled my sew in 3 wks ago and already have 1inch in the middle and back section of my hair. I may add MN to my next batch.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, fantastic progress in a few weeks. Your nape is so full. Keep up the good work.  Congratulations, Lady. And thanks for the encouragement.  It always helps. Keeps me excited & hopeful about my own hairline.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 21, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I reorganized my megatek albums on my fotki and added a few photos today on the progress of my nape area. I have been struggling with section of my hair for awhile. But thanks to megatek and hydratherma natural growth lotion, it has been picking up over the last couple months. I reinstalled my sew in 3 wks ago and already have 1inch in the middle and back section of my hair. I may add MN to my next batch.
> 
> ...


 
Great progress, JL!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement, ladies.    I have been stressed about that nape because I want a sleek ponytail.   It's coming along.  But, that small bald spot on the left is killing me! I'm very happy with the growth all around.   I'll keep you all posted when I take down my weave in a couple weeks.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 21, 2008)

brasileira said:


> Ok I'll have to try those thank you !
> 
> 
> Where can I purchase these?



Joico: online, trade secret

Aveda: Aveda store or online

Hydratherma Naturals:http://www.healthyhairjourney.com/
Contact Godsflowerr if you have questions.


----------



## brasileira (Sep 21, 2008)

thank you jamaicalovely I'll definately try one of those, also i have another question for you ladies who MEGAsage everyday, is it ok to flat iron, or does it make the hair too oily?


----------



## metro_qt (Sep 21, 2008)

A-Yannie said:


> I found a place close to home that sells MT!!!! Soooo I finally got a bottle & picked up some cowboy magic as well! talk about 2 birds one stone! AND the lady gave me a sample of the creme rinse detangler! I was soooo stoaked I instantly went to the bss to get an applicator bottle & be cause I had already cowashed that morning....as soon as I got home I mixed my MT w/my growth oil mixture....and now I'm trying not to be too impatient....patiently waiting on thickness(cause I hear that comes first) and growth!



uhhh.... lolol, did they grill you on what HORSE you were using these products on?
When I went to the stables in my area, they were fully grilling me on what Horse i was planning to use this on.... I kept trying to avoid the question... and finally i broke down and told them no horse, it's for my hair...

They were two YT women.. .they were shocked and surprised, then started grilling me about how to use it and do i think it would work on their hair...(and their husband's hair)


----------



## kennedy1 (Sep 21, 2008)

I just received my MT and I used it yesterday and instantly I am shedding not crazy but I am shedding.  Right now I am sitting here with garlic powder and EVOO on my hair.  I wanted to know if I am supposed to wash the MT out after one hour each time or can it stay on?  Also can someone please tell me what to do to moisturize because I am spazzing out right now.


----------



## grnidmonster (Sep 21, 2008)

I don't wash my MT out. I leave it in and wash 2 to 3 times per week. For moisture I have been using Aussie Mega Deep moisture and humectress. I was using Aveda Damage Remedy Treatment and Joico Intense Hydrator and couldnt figure out why my hair was breaking??? Damage Remedy and intense hydrator have protein in them. I am natural and was getting too much protein. DC'ing with the non-protein conditioners made all the difference in the world.

Be diligent about balancing the protein in MT w? moisture and you will be fine. Your hair will tell you how much moisture you need. HTH.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 21, 2008)

grnidmonster said:


> I don't wash my MT out. I leave it in and wash 2 to 3 times per week. For moisture I have been using Aussie Mega Deep moisture and humectress. I was using Aveda Damage Remedy Treatment and Joico Intense Hydrator and couldnt figure out why my hair was breaking??? Damage Remedy and intense hydrator have protein in them. I am natural and was getting too much protein. DC'ing with the non-protein conditioners made all the difference in the world.
> 
> Be diligent about balancing the protein in MT w? moisture and you will be fine. Your hair will tell you how much moisture you need. HTH.


Thank you for sharing this.  I'm so glad you discovered the cause.  

We have to be careful with what we add to our hair while using Mega Tek and Ovation.   ESPECIALLY those who choose not to rinse the product from their hair/scalp before applying new applications of MT/OCT and the other hair care products outside of them. The build up of protein catches up. 

Whatever we put on top of these products on our hair can either make or break our hair progress.   Setbacks are the result of 'too much' or too little of something; too much protein allows too little oxygen for our scalps to breath.  It blocks the penetration of the fresh application of the next treatment and it builds up on the hair / scalp and breaks down its ability to receive the benefits we're trying to apply to it. 

Love your hair healthy; it only have it's owner to depend upon.


----------



## sikora (Sep 21, 2008)

metro_qt said:


> uhhh.... lolol, did they grill you on what HORSE you were using these products on?
> When I went to the stables in my area, they were fully grilling me on what Horse i was planning to use this on.... I kept trying to avoid the question... and finally i broke down and told them no horse, it's for my hair...
> 
> They were two YT women.. .they were shocked and surprised, then started grilling me about how to use it and do i think it would work on their hair...(and their husband's hair)


----------



## A856 (Sep 22, 2008)

metro_qt said:


> uhhh.... lolol, did they grill you on what HORSE you were using these products on?
> When I went to the stables in my area, they were fully grilling me on what Horse i was planning to use this on.... I kept trying to avoid the question... and finally i broke down and told them no horse, it's for my hair...
> 
> They were two YT women.. .they were shocked and surprised, then started grilling me about how to use it and do i think it would work on their hair...(and their husband's hair)


 

LOL! that's too funny.....

But actually when I went the lady there (who was yt) was telling me that she uses it to fill in the crown area of her hair cause it's been thinning....she advised a lil goes a long way...


----------



## LushLox (Sep 22, 2008)

grnidmonster said:


> I don't wash my MT out. I leave it in and wash 2 to 3 times per week. For moisture I have been using Aussie Mega Deep moisture and humectress. I was using Aveda Damage Remedy Treatment and Joico Intense Hydrator and couldnt figure out why my hair was breaking??? Damage Remedy and intense hydrator have protein in them. I am natural and was getting too much protein. DC'ing with the non-protein conditioners made all the difference in the world.
> 
> Be diligent about balancing the protein in MT w? moisture and you will be fine. Your hair will tell you how much moisture you need. HTH.


 

At least you've discovered what the problem was.  

I'm going to do as Shimmie recommends and wash the MT out the same day.  Even though the MT is applied to the scalp, your are still going to end up getting the MT on the lengths which would obviously incredibly drying if you're going to leave it in, particularly if you are massaging in the treatment too.


----------



## apemay1969 (Sep 22, 2008)

I forgot to take pictures.  I'll do that tomorrow.  I did measure my NG in the front this weekend though.  It's 3.5 inches stretched.  I ended up clipping my relaxed ends in the front where I measured.  Had a moment.   I'll measure from there.


I'm transitioning and working HARD to not cut by January.  Let's see what this Mega-Tek is about.


----------



## carletta (Sep 22, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Thank you for sharing this.  I'm so glad you discovered the cause.
> 
> We have to be careful with what we add to our hair while using Mega Tek and Ovation.   ESPECIALLY those who choose not to rinse the product from their hair/scalp before applying new applications of MT/OCT and the other hair care products outside of them. The build up of protein catches up.
> 
> ...





Ok this would explain why everytime I clarify my hair then re-apply product it "*seems like my growth would take off ! 
huh ....go figure *


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 22, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Thank you for sharing this. I'm so glad you discovered the cause.
> 
> We have to be careful with what we add to our hair while using Mega Tek and Ovation. ESPECIALLY those who choose not to rinse the product from their hair/scalp before applying new applications of MT/OCT and the other hair care products outside of them. The build up of protein catches up.
> 
> ...


 

Good point!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Sep 23, 2008)

sikora said:


>



My huband got the eye-opener. I bought mega tek wholesale, and they included several bonuses! Some grain/feed for horses, shampoo and conditioner samples, and a horse shaped comb! My husband was like did they send you the wrong stuff?


----------



## carameldiva (Sep 23, 2008)

mariofmagdal said:


> My huband got the eye-opener. I bought mega tek wholesale, and they included several bonuses! Some grain/feed for horses, shampoo and conditioner samples, and a horse shaped comb! My husband was like did they send you the wrong stuff?



That ish right there is sooooooo funny. RMFAOFLOL

Thank you that laugh.

But on the real- i want a horse-shaped comb, too.


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 23, 2008)

mariofmagdal said:


> My huband got the eye-opener. I bought mega tek wholesale, and they included several bonuses! Some grain/feed for horses, shampoo and conditioner samples, and a horse shaped comb! My husband was like did they send you the wrong stuff?


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey Ladies,

I got my touch up on September 12 and havent received any growth from mega-tek this time around. Before my touch up I had noticable growth in two weeks. Is the product not working for me anymore????


----------



## Hot40 (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok I want to try MT, starting next week.
I am a little afraid to join the challange.
Could there be any real bad results "Hair falling out Bright Yellow Hair"

I looked around her for about 4 weeks and it appears I will need 
to put it on my scalp with oils only ???? Correct?


----------



## carameldiva (Sep 23, 2008)

Hot40 said:


> Ok I want to try MT, starting next week.
> I am a little afraid to join the challange.
> Could there be any real bad results "Hair falling out Bright Yellow Hair"
> 
> ...




Correct.

I have been using it for a few weeks with none of the aforementioned problems.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Sep 23, 2008)

Humph..I want a horse shaped comb!!!

Ok guys, I'm probably going to have a setback. I noticed like week before but definetly last week that my right side is a little longer than the left. Now I don't know if I'm growing in that way or if it was always that way and just noticed it because it's growing. I don't think I have any/much growth yet. I just started MT about four weeks ago with OCT on Thursday. But definetly thickness. I asked my mom was my hair getting thicker and she said . For real, she did a slow deep nod just like that-like that was her way of saying 'oh yeah'-or hell yeah, but she doesn't cuss so oh yeah would be more appropriate for her. That's fine, I need thickness too. Even when it's wet I noticed it's thicker. But definetly when it dries. And don't you dare comb it out!! LOL! But I'm happy with my results. 
Oh, the possible setback!! Sorry for the rampling. Since I noticed my hair being ''lopsided'', maybe next week I'm going to let my mom's hairdresser flat-iron and even me up. I was going to go to her anyway to get it done for professional pictures but it's a definete now. I can't go around lopsided especially if it's straight. Plus, I know I got some raggy ends. I plan for no more than a inch. That will still leave me at past collarbone/almost APL. It hurts, but I kinda gotta do it. Then no more trims, just dusting and only if it's absolutely nessassary. As long as I'm at BSL by the spring next year and MBL by this time next year, I'm good.... 


"My huband got the eye-opener. I bought mega tek wholesale, and they included several bonuses! Some grain/feed for horses, shampoo and conditioner samples, and a horse shaped comb! My husband was like did they send you the wrong stuff?"


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 23, 2008)

LongCurlyLocks said:


> Humph..I want a horse shaped comb!!!
> 
> Ok guys, I'm probably going to have a setback. I noticed like week before but definetly last week that my right side is a little longer than the left. Now I don't know if I'm growing in that way or if it was always that way and just noticed it because it's growing. I don't think I have any/much growth yet. I just started MT about four weeks ago with OCT on Thursday. But definetly thickness. I asked my mom was my hair getting thicker and she said . For real, she did a slow deep nod just like that-like that was her way of saying 'oh yeah'-or hell yeah, but she doesn't cuss so oh yeah would be more appropriate for her. That's fine, I need thickness too. Even when it's wet I noticed it's thicker. But definetly when it dries. And don't you dare comb it out!! LOL! But I'm happy with my results.
> Oh, the possible setback!! Sorry for the rampling. Since I noticed my hair being ''lopsided'', maybe next week I'm going to let my mom's hairdresser flat-iron and even me up. I was going to go to her anyway to get it done for professional pictures but it's a definete now. I can't go around lopsided especially if it's straight. Plus, I know I got some raggy ends. I plan for no more than a inch. That will still leave me at past collarbone/almost APL. It hurts, but I kinda gotta do it. Then no more trims, just dusting and only if it's absolutely nessassary. As long as I'm at BSL by the spring next year and MBL by this time next year, I'm good....
> ...


Your entire post is ADORABLE ... It has me laughing, but in a warm way.  From your mom not cursing, to the horse hair comb...and your hubbie's reaction to all of your products.  tooo funny 

Happy Hair Growth to you, angel.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 23, 2008)

Duplicate Post....


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 23, 2008)

mariofmagdal said:


> My huband got the eye-opener. I bought mega tek wholesale, and they included several bonuses! Some grain/feed for horses, shampoo and conditioner samples, and a horse shaped comb! My husband was like did they send you the wrong stuff?


  Girl, you have me in tears over here


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 23, 2008)

Another Duplicate Post...


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 23, 2008)

Ummmm, yet another duplicate post - the system was very slow today.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 23, 2008)

carletta said:


> Ok this would explain why everytime I clarify my hair then re-apply product it "*seems like my growth would take off !
> huh ....go figure *


Wow   .........  Keep up the good work, Carletta.


----------



## Evalina1 (Sep 23, 2008)

I use Mega Tek and castor mixed together on my scalp once a day and I wash my hair once a week! I know I should cond. wash more but I do not have the time!!! My hair is thicker but it sheds like crazy.  I want to start taking garlic pills for the shedding.  What do you guys think about this regiment.....


----------



## LushLox (Sep 23, 2008)

I applied some more MT today and I'm getting some horrible shedding.   I'm going to find my butt at the pharmacy and get me some garlic first thing tomorrow!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 23, 2008)

Cream Tee said:


> At least you've discovered what the problem was.
> 
> I'm going to do as Shimmie recommends and wash the MT out the same day. Even though the MT is applied to the scalp, your are still going to end up getting the MT on the lengths which would obviously incredibly drying if you're going to leave it in, particularly if you are massaging in the treatment too.


 
Do the best you can with the rinsing;     I know rinsing is  a challenge, I feel bad for being so firm about it; it's also time consuming, but it truly makes a difference in keeping your hair from becoming too dry.  

Healthy hair blessings to you


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 23, 2008)

Evalina1 said:


> I use Mega Tek and castor mixed together on my scalp once a day and I wash my hair once a week! I know I should cond. wash more but I do not have the time!!! My hair is thicker but it sheds like crazy. I want to start taking garlic pills for the shedding. What do you guys think about this regiment.....


 


Cream Tee said:


> I applied some more MT today and I'm getting some horrible shedding.  I'm going to find my butt at the pharmacy and get me some garlic first thing tomorrow!


 
I'm so sorry about the shedding; it happens and it happened to me.  The garlic is wonderful however,  I am concerned that some of the ladies are taking too much garlic; it's not good because garlic is a blood thinner and some women may have a health challenge with that.  Garlic is good for health, but not too much.  

What I've learned is using the topical garlic application works wonders.  Which is making a loose garlic / oil paste.   Take a tablespoon of garlic powder (not garlic salt), and mix with enough oil to make a loose paste.

You can use Olive oil, or Castor Oil, or Jojoba Oil, or Emu Oil.   Apply the mixture to your hair, cover with a plastic cap, relax for about an hour and then wash the garlic mixture out of your hair with your favorite gentle shampoo (no protein).  Then use your favorite conditioner.   

When applying the Mega Tek, rinse it out after about an hour.  YOUR HAIR WILL STILL GROW and FLOURISH    Yes it will.  The rinsing is helping you to stop the shedding naturally.   

Note:  the shedding did not begin until you used the Mega Tek, therefore your hair / scalp is telling you that too much is going on and needs to be regulated.   

I know it's a challenge to rinse, but it's worth it in the end.  I promise.

Happy Hair Health to you and here's to no more shedding.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks Shimmie, you're a star!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Sep 23, 2008)

well i got my MT yesterday and I am loving the smell! I will start by using it 3xs a wk and if i need to bump it up i will. I also have been taking garlic pills as well. So hopefully i will be experiencing some great growth like you ladies!


----------



## brasileira (Sep 23, 2008)

I finally got my megatek 2daY! im so excited, so i wait untill washday to start applying 2 my scalp


----------



## phyl73 (Sep 23, 2008)

Okay, check out my fokti for updates on my sides.  I can't for the life of me figure out to post pictures within the message again.  I can hardly wait until November.  I just had to share with everyone.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 23, 2008)

phyl73 said:


> Okay, check out my fokti for updates on my sides.  I can't for the life of me figure out to post pictures within the message again.  I can hardly wait until November.  I just had to share with everyone.



Nice growth.  Your nape area is responding very well to MT.


----------



## jrae (Sep 23, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> I'm so sorry about the shedding; it happens and it happened to me.  The garlic is wonderful however,  I am concerned that some of the ladies are taking too much garlic; it's not good because *garlic is a blood thinner* and some women may have a health challenge with that.  Garlic is good for health, but not too much.
> [snip]
> Happy Hair Health to you and here's to no more shedding.



This is good advice... the month I took it, I had the worst period that month (crazy heavy flow).     The shedding stopped, but next time I'll use garlic treatment directly on my scalp.


----------



## carameldiva (Sep 23, 2008)

Still megateking daily.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 23, 2008)

Cream Tee said:


> Thanks Shimmie, you're a star!


Cream Tee, you indeed are the star and a bright and shining one you are.

Your hair is going to flourish and grow so healthy and long that you'll never remember having shorter hair.  

God bless you and stay healthy...


----------



## anon123 (Sep 23, 2008)

Okay, say you have $50 - $60 to spend on the OCT.  Would you get the full size OCT (the main thing that's supposed to stimulate growth) or would you get the sample pack that includes the treatment, the cream rinse, and the color therapy?  

My main goal here is to grow back the missing spots in my edges.  Faster growth overall would be nice, but not necessary for me to be satisfied.  I think this is the last thing I will try for these missing edge spots before acknowledging that they're just gone.  I don't think I want thicker hair, which is why I'm looking at the OCT since people are saying the MT thickens hair more.  My hair is already thick enough.  I want to keep the whole process as simple as possible, though.  I don't want to be in the kitchen mixing all sorts of concoctions to get my hair back to normal.  Also, I am considering just using the product on my edges since I don't want to wash my whole head more than once a week, but I can wash the edges more frequently.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> *Okay, say you have $50 - $60 to spend on the OCT. Would you get the full size OCT (the main thing that's supposed to stimulate growth) or would you get the sample pack that includes the treatment, the cream rinse, and the color therapy? *
> 
> My main goal here is to grow back the missing spots in my edges. Faster growth overall would be nice, but not necessary for me to be satisfied. I think this is the last thing I will try for these missing edge spots before acknowledging that they're just gone. I don't think I want thicker hair, which is why I'm looking at the OCT since people are saying the MT thickens hair more. My hair is already thick enough. I want to keep the whole process as simple as possible, though. I don't want to be in the kitchen mixing all sorts of concoctions to get my hair back to normal. Also, I am considering just using the product on my edges since I don't want to wash my whole head more than once a week, but I can wash the edges more frequently.


 
You can choose either one for about the same price. The full size OCT is $56.95 for 12 oz.


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Sep 24, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> Okay, say you have $50 - $60 to spend on the OCT. Would you get the full size OCT (the main thing that's supposed to stimulate growth) or would you get the sample pack that includes the treatment, the cream rinse, and the color therapy?
> 
> My main goal here is to grow back the missing spots in my edges. Faster growth overall would be nice, but not necessary for me to be satisfied. I think this is the last thing I will try for these missing edge spots before acknowledging that they're just gone. I don't think I want thicker hair, which is why I'm looking at the OCT since people are saying the MT thickens hair more. My hair is already thick enough. I want to keep the whole process as simple as possible, though. I don't want to be in the kitchen mixing all sorts of concoctions to get my hair back to normal. Also, I am considering just using the product on my edges since I don't want to wash my whole head more than once a week, but I can wash the edges more frequently.


 
mwedzi, my opinion would be to just spend the money on the cell therapy. [keep in mind I am biased because I am not impressed at all with the shampoo & the creame rinse - for me it was a waste of money - I can doctor them up, but at that price...) I know many love them, so it may just be that my hair does not like these products. I do seem to have faster "filling in the spots" since I added OCT, but I have been only using the OCT for two weeks, so I am trying to wait on my full assessment. I, too, mainly just wanted to regrow my edges. I kinda got caught up in , "oh, let's see how long my hair can get", but in the beginning I only applied product to my edges. I also strongly believe that you do not need to do all the mixing. Some of us (I am speaking for me) just like to mix. However, lately, I have been applying both products straight with no problem. I do cw daily so I may have been ok because of that.

So I do believe it can help your edges. It is at least worth the try. Although I cannot seem to control how spotty my edges are filling in, since it seems I cannot find a way to control my edges filling in evenly. But when I look at  pics of my hairline in June & now - it is really a big "wow"

Whatever you decide, I wish you the best. 
HTH


----------



## MissRissa (Sep 24, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> Okay, say you have $50 - $60 to spend on the OCT. Would you get the full size OCT (the main thing that's supposed to stimulate growth) or would you get the sample pack that includes the treatment, the cream rinse, and the color therapy?
> 
> My main goal here is to grow back the missing spots in my edges. Faster growth overall would be nice, but not necessary for me to be satisfied. I think this is the last thing I will try for these missing edge spots before acknowledging that they're just gone. I don't think I want thicker hair, which is why I'm looking at the OCT since people are saying the MT thickens hair more. My hair is already thick enough. I want to keep the whole process as simple as possible, though. I don't want to be in the kitchen mixing all sorts of concoctions to get my hair back to normal. Also, I am considering just using the product on my edges since I don't want to wash my whole head more than once a week, but I can wash the edges more frequently.


 
yeah i would just get the oct by itself.   i ended up selling my creme rinse.  the oct is really whats causing the growth.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 24, 2008)

jrae said:


> This is good advice... the month I took it, I had the worst period that month (crazy heavy flow).  The shedding stopped, but next time I'll use garlic treatment directly on my scalp.


I'm sorry about your 'cycle' being so heavy.  It may or may not have been the garlic.   I do know that garlic does alter the blood. 

I thank you for sharing this, Jrae, because you may have saved a person's life.    

Jrae, so many women are reading these threads that are not posting.  I keep thinking of a teenager, one we do not know, or a woman who wants long hair so badly that they will go to any extreme to obtain it.   

Some of them who are thinking that garlic is a cure all, may get into trouble by taking too much of it, thinking that it's harmless to take in mega doses.   When the actual cause of the shedding is the products we are using.  The garlic is only treating the symptoms (shedding), not the cause.   This is something important for each of us to be mindful of.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 24, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> mwedzi, my opinion would be to just spend the money on the cell therapy. [keep in mind I am biased because I am not impressed at all with the shampoo & the creame rinse - for me it was a waste of money - I can doctor them up, but at that price...) I know many love them, so it may just be that my hair does not like these products. I do seem to have faster "filling in the spots" since I added OCT, but I have been only using the OCT for two weeks, so I am trying to wait on my full assessment. I, too, mainly just wanted to regrow my edges. I kinda got caught up in , "oh, let's see how long my hair can get", but in the beginning I only applied product to my edges. I also strongly believe that you do not need to do all the mixing. Some of us (I am speaking for me) just like to mix. However, lately, I have been applying both products straight with no problem. I do cw daily so I may have been ok because of that.
> 
> So I do believe it can help your edges. It is at least worth the try. Although I cannot seem to control how spotty my edges are filling in, since it seems I cannot find a way to control my edges filling in evenly. But when I look at pics of my hairline in June & now - it is really a big "wow"
> 
> ...


 
I agree Rhapsody...... OCT 'straight' all the way.  I have the entire system but I use only the Cell Therapy.   

I have my other favorite poos and conditioners' to use instead.


----------



## joib (Sep 24, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> I'm so sorry about the shedding; it happens and it happened to me.  The garlic is wonderful however,  I am concerned that some of the ladies are taking too much garlic; it's not good because garlic is a blood thinner and some women may have a health challenge with that.  Garlic is good for health, but not too much.
> 
> What I've learned is using the topical garlic application works wonders.  Which is making a loose garlic / oil paste.   Take a tablespoon of garlic powder (not garlic salt), and mix with enough oil to make a loose paste.
> 
> ...



Hi Shimmie, could I use crushed or blended garlic instead of Garlic Powder for my paste?


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 24, 2008)

joib said:


> Hi Shimmie, could I use crushed or blended garlic instead of Garlic Powder for my paste?


You sure can...   Even cloves of fresh garlic.  Allow these to sit in your oil at least overnight (or longer) to absorb the garlic's advantages. 

I use the powder by 'personal' choice.     It was less expensive and I can get a wonderful scalp massage from the garlic powder's granules.  

You can still take the garlic tabs, if you like, just not too much.  I've slacked off the them a lot and when I do take them, I take only 300 - 600 mg a day.  Just play it safe when taking them internally, that's all.


----------



## joib (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks Shimmie, after reading one of your post I did some research (ask twin sister who is a nurse) anywho, she said the same thing you said. I have been slacking too (on purpose). I think I will make the paste using the garlic powder first. It sounds easier to make and I can find garlic powder anywhere. I will continue to use garlic supplements sparingly.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 24, 2008)

trj1922 said:


> Hair loss at the outer edge of the eyebrows is a classic symptom of thyroid problems.  Have a complete thyroid panel done at your next physical and make sure your Dr. is aware that guidelines for normal limits of thyroid hormones have changed so that they don't tell you you're "fine" when there could be a problem.



Thyroid! Thank you! I knew it was some sort of hormonal issue. *sigh* I've atually gotten my numbers back, and they are fine, so that's not my issue, at least. 



CurlyMoo said:


> , I will have to add this to my regimen immediately. Will try the baking soda with conditioner. Lately I have not been so good at mixes and using MT in my regimen. Will also look up clarifying shampoos, do you know of a good one?
> 
> @ bolded, I love those sayings.



 Glad you enjoyed it! I don't use shampoos, so I've got no good suggestions - looks like RhapsdyBlu ran down a list for you, though.  



kathy edwards said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am using MT daily and my hair and scalp is very dried, no shedding , but getting a lot of growth, I condition weekly with ORS and castor , coconut , and jobo oi and added sea salt. I wash twice a month with shampoo. My problem how to stop the dryness and what styles work for short hair with a lot of new growth, I want to transition but my hair is to  short for bun and to nappy to roll hair.  I no nothing about twist and other natural styles . I am in my late 30 , so help me out for styles for work. I tried wigs they are not working for me and just to hot I think I going through the changed. Weave took all my hair out in the front, so now I trying to wear my hair,  but becoming frustrated with this process, I  just pin my hair in a old fashion style and do my best. So anyone know how to make a fake bun in the back with a sock. Please help an older lady to get up with the styles.



Here is a thread about it, and here are the directions from inside the thread. 



> _
> I make my donut buns by using 2 cotton socks and 1 silk trouser sock. It’s very similar to the way Sistaslick makes hers: http://public.fotki.com/sistaslick/m..._a/picbun.html The more socks you use the bigger the bun will be, hair length and thickness can also determine whether the bun will be big, medium or small. Buns can be a great protective style and they can help aid in growth retention, as long as you don’t make your ponytail too tightly and as long as you moisturize your hair ends especially before bunning. _



If you do a search on here or on youtube for donut bun, you'll get plenty of examples of how to do it, and how to make the sock donut. 

Also, I think that twist outs and braid outs are good 'transitional' styles that conceal the different textures - you might want to do a search for those, too. 

Good luck! 



knottyaaverage said:


> if mt and oct contain have the exact same ingredient list on the bottles, why would one (oct) be for length and the other (mt) be for thickness?? that doesnt make any sense  don't they both do the same thing?



Actually, MT and OCT have different ingredients. Not majorly, but there are several differences, so it's no surprise that they work slightly differently. Also, the concentrations of the various ingredients might be different, and that would lead to different results as well. 



metro_qt said:


> uhhh.... lolol, did they grill you on what HORSE you were using these products on?
> When I went to the stables in my area, they were fully grilling me on what Horse i was planning to use this on.... I kept trying to avoid the question... and finally i broke down and told them no horse, it's for my hair...
> 
> They were two YT women.. .they were shocked and surprised, *then started grilling me about how to use it and do i think it would work on their hair...(and their husband's hair)*



Girl, the hair madness is wide spread!  



kennedy1 said:


> I just received my MT and I used it yesterday and instantly I am shedding not crazy but I am shedding.  Right now I am sitting here with garlic powder and EVOO on my hair.  I wanted to know if I am supposed to wash the MT out after one hour each time or can it stay on?  Also can someone please tell me what to do to moisturize because I am spazzing out right now.



It really depends on your hair and your regimen. Many ladies are having fabulous results leaving it in, and many are having wonderful outcomes rinsing it out, as well. What would work best for _*you*_? 



mariofmagdal said:


> My huband got the eye-opener. I bought mega tek wholesale, and they included several bonuses! Some grain/feed for horses, shampoo and conditioner samples, and a horse shaped comb! My husband was like did they send you the wrong stuff?



   Didn't N&W get a horse cookie in one of her shipments that her DH was trying to eat?  



VirGoViXxEn said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I got my touch up on September 12 and havent received any growth from mega-tek this time around. Before my touch up I had noticable growth in two weeks. Is the product not working for me anymore????



Have you clarified your scalp? Are you using it as frequently as you were before? I wonder if follicles can be 'shocked' by a relaxer? 



mwedzi said:


> Okay, say you have $50 - $60 to spend on the OCT.  Would you get the full size OCT (the main thing that's supposed to stimulate growth) or would you get the sample pack that includes the treatment, the cream rinse, and the color therapy?
> 
> My main goal here is to grow back the missing spots in my edges.  Faster growth overall would be nice, but not necessary for me to be satisfied.  I think this is the last thing I will try for these missing edge spots before acknowledging that they're just gone.  I don't think I want thicker hair, which is why I'm looking at the OCT since people are saying the MT thickens hair more.  My hair is already thick enough.  I want to keep the whole process as simple as possible, though.  I don't want to be in the kitchen mixing all sorts of concoctions to get my hair back to normal.  Also, I am considering just using the product on my edges since I don't want to wash my whole head more than once a week, but I can wash the edges more frequently.



I'd get the OCT, and use it straight on your edges, and apply extra moisture to your edges during the week as well, and roll on. Good luck!


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 24, 2008)

posting to subscribing & read later on this week.


----------



## anon123 (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks, guys.  I guess I will get the OCT only.  Do you think this is kind of like Rogaine as in if/when you stop using it, your follicles return to their non-growing state?


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 24, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> Thanks, guys.  I guess I will get the OCT only.  Do you think this is kind of like Rogaine as in if/when you stop using it, your follicles return to their non-growing state?



I don't know, honestly. I expect that once I stop using it, my hair won't grow as fast, but it will still grow. Even on my edges, I'm assuming that my hair IS growing, it's just growing very slow, and very thin. If I get them back to full loveliness, and then stop using MT, and keep taking care of them properly (ie, no tight ponytails/buns/braids) - I don't know what will happen the next time it goes through a shed cycle. I don't know.  

I feel like I've been saying that a lot, lately.


----------



## ycj (Sep 24, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> Because the other thread is getting too long, from now on we will be breaking the Challenge down month to month. Every month I will start a new challenge thread so each thread will be easier to navigate through. Loads of information is in each and every thread. I will post the main information at the beginning of this thread so everyone can see.
> 
> ...


Hi, I would really like to be added to the challenge, I have neck length hair at the moment but want to join! Thanks


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*



EMJazzy said:


> My husband is letting me get OCT!!!  He was like --->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
so cute, so cute.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 24, 2008)

It looks like I'm getting some good growth but my ends like terrible. I'm trying to decide whether to trim them now or wait until December. I'm also in the process of trying to come up with a regimen. I haven't been consistent with anything except apply MT daily.


----------



## Casarela (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

I received my Mt yesterday in the Mail and was all excited to apply it but I was tired and reluctant to do it..Because I didnt have any GOOD moisturizer or anything to offset the protein in case of an overload. So today after work I went to a haitian market and got myself a garlic conditionner. I rinsed my braids in the shower with nothing. Than I applied my Garlic co all over my braids and on my scalp and worked my fingers on my scalp . Afterwards , I rinsed the conditionner out and got out of the shower and spritz my hair with my moisturizing infusium that I diluted with water and added a tiny bit of my coconut conditionner. Than I asked my boyfriend to apply MT all over my scalp. Once he was done with the MT , I pulled out my castor oil bottle and rubbed that sticky icky oil on my fingers and applied it on my braids only. 

I think I did enough to protect my hair ..hopefully 

Just wanted to share for any ladies thinking of using it while in braids.

Casarela


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello Friends,

I just have a few questions about MegaTek/Ovation - *my apologies if they have already been addressed...*

1) If one ever stops using MT or OV at anytime, is there any shedding or side effects?

2) Does this conditioner strip semi permanent hair color such as Sebastian Cellophanes, etc?

3) How soon can it be used after a relaxer? 

4) With regard to the shedding, is that a side effect of both MegaTek and Ovation or just one of them? 

5) What deep conditioner/moisturizer do you recommend using in conjunction with this?

6) My hair is very fine and I think that co-washing will weigh it down, does anyone actually shampoo before using these treatments? (I have relaxed hair) 

Thank you all in advance for your time as I need to make some major changes!!!! **


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 25, 2008)

Where's LondonDiva?

Maybe I missed her updates.

Happy growing girls!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 25, 2008)

Here's response to #5



sqzbly1969 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I just have a few questions about MegaTek/Ovation - *my apologies if they have already been addressed...*
> 
> ...


----------



## joib (Sep 25, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Where's LondonDiva?
> 
> Maybe I missed her updates.
> 
> Happy growing girls!


Yeah! where is londondiva. Come out, come out ,where ever you are.


----------



## joib (Sep 25, 2008)

OK I know it is late, but I just finished applying my mt and thinking about when was the last time I did my touch-up. From the way my ng feels, I was thinking over 2 1/2 months ago. It has almost an inch of new growth. Then I thought yep that is about right. 1 inch of new growth per two months- that is normal. And then it hit me like a ton of bricks. Hold up! Stop the music! I touched-up my hair about four weeks ago. I had to break out the calender and everything to make sure. My new growth is at record speeds for my hair. I can't believe it. Someone please pinch me. I can barely finger part my hair to apply the MT. Oh well, touch-up early.


----------



## ParvaniVida (Sep 25, 2008)

joib said:


> OK I know it is late, but I just finished applying my mt and thinking about when was the last time I did my touch-up. From the way my ng feels, I was thinking over 2 1/2 months ago. It has almost an inch of new growth. Then I thought yep that is about right. 1 inch of new growth per two months- that is normal. And then it hit me like a ton of bricks. Hold up! Stop the music! I touched-up my hair about four weeks ago. I had to break out the calender and everything to make sure. My new growth is at record speeds for my hair. I can't believe it. Someone please pinch me. I can barely finger part my hair to apply the MT. Oh well, touch-up early.


 

I am with you!!!  My last touch up (actually it was more like a botched texlax) with about a month ago, and I'm really in need of some help with the new growth.  I'm trying to make it eight weeks, but I might have to give up at week six. I've slowed down with using MT...about 4 times a week instead of everyday, but it seems like my hair is STILL growing.  I shouldn't complain because that's EXACTLY what I wanted to happen right?


----------



## jrae (Sep 25, 2008)

sqzbly1969 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I just have a few questions about MegaTek/Ovation - my apologies if they have already been addressed...


Hi sqzbly1969 

1) If one ever stops using MT or *OCT* at anytime, is there any shedding or side effects?  *Probably ver few people stop using it.  I don't use it every day, and no side effects. There are a few people that have fallen off or intentionally stopped though and I haven't read/heard of side effects.*

2) Does this conditioner strip semi permanent hair color such as Sebastian Cellophanes, etc?  *No.  I had some cellophane left in my hair and it didn't strip it.  My henna is intact, too, except my hair grows much faster so I need to henna more often to hide my greys.*

3) How soon can it be used after a relaxer? *I wait 2-3 days to give my hair and scalp a rest. But again, some people have reported using it the next day with no adverse results.*

4) With regard to the shedding, is that a side effect of both MegaTek and Ovation or just one of them? *Shedding is reported from both products. The conclusion seems to be that its easy to control with garlic treatments, its short-lived, and its worth it.  I had shedding myself and it scared me at first, too.*

5) What deep conditioner/moisturizer do you recommend using in conjunction with this? *I just started using Wen as a leave-in on my ends and new growth and its resolved the dryness from the protein in OCT.  I use Kenra MC as a deep conditioner otherwise.*

6) My hair is very fine and I think that co-washing will weigh it down, does anyone actually shampoo before using these treatments? (I have relaxed hair) *I have relaxed, fine hair, too, and its because of that I co-wash. I have avoided shampoo for years because my fine strands easily feel stripped and fly-away. Sometimes, I do use the OCT shampoo every now and then.  Its fine, but I won't be reordering. *


----------



## weaveologist (Sep 25, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Off topic...*Weaveologist, that hair is hot!* I may steal that style.
> 
> Ughh, still looking for someone to sell me their OCT. I know someone got a bottle they are not using under the sink b/c they are using MT now.
> 
> I'm talking to you PJ....


 
*THANK YOU*! I am looking forward to the MT and OCT making my hair so long and pretty that it looks JUST LIKE MY WEAVE!


----------



## weaveologist (Sep 25, 2008)

MsElise said:


> Hello, I'm new. I found this site through another forum. I have been using MT for almost 2 weeks and I have crazy new growth. *I really like the way it softens my NG*, its almost like it texlaxed.


 
I agree! Yesterday was the first time I'd unwrapped my hair since my last application of MTG/MT about three days ago. My hair was sooooooooooo soft. I was amazed because I haven't relaxed since about May. I could even comb through my new growth with ease. I took pictures of my hair last week and will be taking pictures of the progression in a month to post. Even my severly damaged edges appear to be filling in slowly..... I am also purchasing OCT tomorrow to apply on the MTG/MT off days....I am going to use this MTG until its all gone. Can't be wasting money these days.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 25, 2008)

jrae said:


> Hi sqzbly1969
> 
> 1) If one ever stops using MT or *OCT* at anytime, is there any shedding or side effects? *Probably ver few people stop using it. I don't use it every day, and no side effects. There are a few people that have fallen off or intentionally stopped though and I haven't read/heard of side effects.*
> 
> ...


Excellent Post, Jrae:

My hair is fine also and I only shampoo about once a month.  I condition wash my hair instead, a minimum 3 times a week.  

And you are correct, stopping the OCT or MT does not cause hair to stop growing.   I had a time lapse with the OCT and Mega Tek and my hair grew even more it seems.  

Mega Tek and Ovation are not the same as Rogaine or Minoxidil, etc.  Those items are chemicals, while Mega Tek and Ovation are protein treatments.    Whatever hair you grow STAYS.   

I'm living proof, my hair is well below my shoulders front/sides and  below my bra strap in back.  The word of God says, 'not a hair on your head shall perish.'   And I believe Him!   

Hugs and blessings....


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 25, 2008)

joib said:


> OK I know it is late, but I just finished applying my mt and thinking about when was the last time I did my touch-up. From the way my ng feels, I was thinking over 2 1/2 months ago. It has almost an inch of new growth. Then I thought yep that is about right. 1 inch of new growth per two months- that is normal. And then it hit me like a ton of bricks. Hold up! Stop the music! I touched-up my hair about four weeks ago. I had to break out the calender and everything to make sure. My new growth is at record speeds for my hair. I can't believe it. Someone please pinch me. I can barely finger part my hair to apply the MT. Oh well, touch-up early.


 
It boggles the mind, doesn't it?  Mega Tek is a true Hair Hero!   Ovation is a champ!


----------



## TwistedRoots (Sep 25, 2008)

So i'm sitting here doing the I need a relaxer and don't want to scratch pat on my cornrowed -head. It itches soooooo bad. It better be growth because I know my scalp isn't dirty. But I've only been using my Ovation products for a week...So who knows...


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 25, 2008)

Platinum said:


> It looks like I'm getting some good growth but my ends like terrible. I'm trying to decide whether to trim them now or wait until December. I'm also in the process of trying to come up with a regimen. I haven't been consistent with anything except apply MT daily.


Platium, don't be afraid to 'trim' your ends.  The Mega Tek and/or the Ovation will grow your hair back so fast you won't remember the trim.   I've cut my hair 3 times and the re-growth is almost like a 'blink'.  

If you don't cut your ends now, you'll end up with them traveling up towards the rest of your hair and that will only mean more to cut.  Make sure to seal your ends with your favorite hair oil to protect them.  

Another help is the Kiya Fizzie.    Add 1 tsp of Sea Salt to at least 4 ounces of your favorite hair conditioner.  Mix/ and apply to your hair -  plastic cap - rinse out after an hour.   

This mix truly softens the ends.   That's why I call it the "KF Solution"  (Just Kiya's Remedy).   It truly works!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 25, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> Thanks, guys. I guess I will get the OCT only. Do you think this is kind of like Rogaine as in if/when you stop using it, your follicles return to their non-growing state?


Hi  mwedzi - Welcome 

The OCt and the Mega Tek are not the same as Rogaine and Minoxidil.  Those products are a chemical.    Ovation and Mega Tek are protein enriched products which do not have adverse hair loss if use is discontinued. 

I've had several periods since I've started using these products (February) and my hair actually grew as if I had a growth spurt.  

I have a busy schedule and I'm not as consistant with using my Mega Tek or Ovation, I missed quite a few nights and even as much as a week or more.   My hair still grew.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 25, 2008)

joib said:


> Thanks Shimmie, after reading one of your post I did some research (ask twin sister who is a nurse) anywho, she said the same thing you said. I have been slacking too (on purpose). I think I will make the paste using the garlic powder first. It sounds easier to make and I can find garlic powder anywhere. I will continue to use garlic supplements sparingly.


 
  You're a sweetheart.  And you have a TWIN?   :wow:  That's awesome to have a twin sister.   

Thanks for sharing about the garlic.  We *do* have to be careful.  The garlic tabs are more concentrated than the actual garlic that we would eat in a meal or even on a slice of garlic bread.   So we really have to watch how much we take internally; especially if taken daily.   

  for you and your twin sister....   God bless you both and your loved ones.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 25, 2008)

TashaK said:


> So i'm sitting here doing the I need a relaxer and don't want to scratch pat on my cornrowed -head. It itches soooooo bad. It better be growth because I know my scalp isn't dirty. But I've only been using my Ovation products for a week...So who knows...


Itch or no itch.............it's growing


----------



## Superfly Sister (Sep 25, 2008)

Can someone please help me?  I'd be very grateful.   I wash my hair once a week with shampoo and one co-wash and I blow dry my hair straight and finish with straighteners (I don't do touch ups).   How would I go about using Mega Tek?  Does it have to be rinsed out?  Also, do I have to wear my hair curly to use this?  

I'd appreciate any advice, thanks in advance.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Sep 25, 2008)

Superfly Sister said:


> Can someone please help me?  I'd be very grateful.   I wash my hair once a week with shampoo and one co-wash and I blow dry my hair straight and finish with straighteners (I don't do touch ups).   How would I go about using Mega Tek?  Does it have to be rinsed out?  Also, do I have to wear my hair curly to use this?
> 
> I'd appreciate any advice, thanks in advance.



You can use it as a conditioner and rinse it out. But follow it up with a moisturizing conditioner.  Or you can apply it to your scalp and leave it in. I have a 50/50 mix of MT and castor oil that I apply to my scalp after my wash. You can wear your hair however is easiest for you.  HTH Q


----------



## trinidarkie1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Ladies, I have been m.i.a for a while. I've actually been applying my Mega Tek only once a week. I just don't have the energy to go through all that manipulation with the hair and all that jazz every day any more. I've seen some growth, but nothing phenomenal, since I believe it's within the regular threshold of growth for this period of time past my relaxer. 

I know that I am very unhealthy right now and suffering from a severe hormonal imbalance, so it's quite possible that that is counteracting any positive results that should come from the use of the Mega Tek.


----------



## Kimiche (Sep 25, 2008)

mariofmagdal said:


> My huband got the eye-opener. I bought mega tek wholesale, and they included several bonuses! Some grain/feed for horses, shampoo and conditioner samples, and a horse shaped comb! My husband was like did they send you the wrong stuff?


 
 that is funny..


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 25, 2008)

To all the ladies that sent me pm's and put messages on my profile page:

I have updated the list. Hopefully I didn't leave anyone off. If anyone else needs to be added to the list please pm me.

I usually only update about once a week so if you pm me and you still don't see your name in a couple of days give me a little time and I will update.

Thanks Ladies!!

HHG
-DSD


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Sep 25, 2008)

i have only been using MT for 3days and i havent seen any shedding, do you think i need to use my garlic pills? I hate my breath smellin like garlic and i dont wanna start smellin like it.erplexed


----------



## Superfly Sister (Sep 25, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> i have only been using MT for 3days and i havent seen any shedding, do you think i need to use my garlic pills? I hate my breath smellin like garlic and i dont wanna start smellin like it.erplexed



I've seen odorless garlic supplements in stores 

If anyone in the UK is looking for Mega Tek I've found it here http://www.discountedpetproducts.net/10445_MEGA-TEK_COAT_RBLD16OZ-P113611.html&bc=no for £14.15 not sure if that includes P&P.  I'm getting some when I'm paid, hopefully that'll be tomorrow!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Sep 25, 2008)

Superfly Sister said:


> I've seen odorless garlic supplements in stores
> 
> If anyone in the UK is looking for Mega Tek I've found it here http://www.discountedpetproducts.net/10445_MEGA-TEK_COAT_RBLD16OZ-P113611.html&bc=no for £14.15 not sure if that includes P&P. I'm getting some when I'm paid, hopefully that'll be tomorrow!


 
it's an american store so shipping probably might be high,you should enquire.thanks for the link


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Ladies 
MEGA TEK update 

My hair  is getting  thicker from thin fine hair  , edges are coming in as well , I started using Mega Tek on 9/11/08 daily along with Castro Oil to help protect from protein .  pre condition three times a week, wear protective bun style daily , shampoo once a month.  Side effect dryness and headache because of sinus, over came this within a week . Viatimin Biotin, Garlic ( 1 time a day only ) and Fish Oil,  Overall Mega TEK has really changed my dull fine hair to shinning silk hair,  my gray are coming out so fast , I known it growing fast. I just order only ovation cell therapy  today to help with length. I will continue with my own shampoo and condition. I  do have picture just not sure how to post and start folti.  I love this site also thanks to ladies who shared with me how to do a bun , my hair not longer enough for that style , but at least I know how to do my own bun. Also I can't wait to learned how to do braid out and twist style, I do have enough hair for that process.


----------



## Millahdoowop (Sep 25, 2008)

*Has anyone been able to use this successfully with a weave?*


----------



## joib (Sep 25, 2008)

Congrats Kathy, and:welcome3: to the board.


----------



## weaveologist (Sep 25, 2008)

Millah03 said:


> *Has anyone been able to use this successfully with a weave?*


 
I opted into making my quick weave into a wig buy gluing the tracks on a satin cap. That way I can take it off when I'm ready to apply. You probably will do better going that way or a sew in. But be careful not to get any of the product in your weave if its oily.


----------



## Amari (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi ladies I'm Jennifer and I've been lurking this thread since the first one.I actually bought OCT and MT in May but only used the OCT only for two weeks.I know I know I started back w/ the OCT for the past week and a half.I've noticed an increase in shedding so I washed w/ Queen Helene Garlic Poo.I'm under my steamer now w/ a mix of Alter Ego Garlic Condish,Sitrinillah,Boyajian Garlic Infused Olive Oil,Coconut Oil,Vatika Frosting,and Methi Tea.(Had a lil breakage)I mixed it up like that cuz the garlic tends to be drying to my hair and I wanted to kill two birds w/ one stone.Just for shedding in general I've always mixed the Garlic Oil w/ garlic powder and did messages,then put it on the length of my hair to do a hot oil treatment.Works wonders I'm surprised nobody mentioned the Boyajian I got it from Whole Foods and Amazon since I moved.Look forward to growing w/ you ladies!Here's a pic of the oil


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Sep 25, 2008)

Millah03 said:


> *Has anyone been able to use this successfully with a weave?*


Yes. I just have to dilute it with a little water so it will squeeze through my applicator bottle tip. I have been using it daily.

Only draw back is the weaves don't last as long because of all of the extra newgrowth.


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 25, 2008)

OK... my OCT just got here.

I think I like it better than MT  there is a very subtle difference between the two, but the OCT feels lighter and goes on a little easier than the MT.  I think I will alternate the two, but when I finish the MT I may use OCT exclusively.


----------



## Millahdoowop (Sep 25, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Yes. I just have to dilute it with a little water so it will squeeze through my applicator bottle tip. I have been using it daily.
> 
> *Only draw back is the weaves don't last as long because of all of the extra newgrowth.*



*I think I can live with that.*


----------



## Casarela (Sep 25, 2008)

Ummm i think I forgot to mention... MT smells YUMMY!!! I have been fiending for a pina colada for about a week or so and when I opened the bottle to smell it ...ohhhweee it smelled delicious. Im going to do my second application w/o applying castor oil this time as its heavy and sticky. So far so good as soon as im on my way home from work I think MT MT MT ....I think im obsessed :S


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 25, 2008)

Okay so I have beeen using MT since the 12th of Sep so its been about 2 weeks now, and I don't think I've seen any growth. I have been co washing daily. Am I doing it right...I am applying it to my scalp at night and co washing in the morning. I am not having a problem with shedding


----------



## jrae (Sep 25, 2008)

Chameleonchick said:


> Okay so I have beeen using MT since the 12th of Sep so its been about 2 weeks now, and I don't think I've seen any growth. I have been co washing daily. Am I doing it right...I am applying it to my scalp at night and co washing in the morning. I am not having a problem with shedding



I'd say stick with it.  Based on my experience, my growth is in fits and starts... I'll get a burst and then nothing and then a burst again. Its almost unfortunate that so many people get results so quickly because that won't work that way for everyone, but I'm betting your growth will kick in, in a big way, too.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Sep 25, 2008)

Jrae/Shimmie,

It is nice to meet you and God Bless Both of You!!!! You have both put my mind at ease!!!  I just ordered my MegaTek today through valleyvet.com and also just got a Butter Blend mild relaxer today so I am ready!!! 

Just to have someone that can relate to fine hair and how it can be a challenge means a lot. 

Again I thank you all so much for answering my questions as I had to work up some nerve to ask. 

I hope you all don't mind if I PM you from time to time as I know I will have more questions as I begin this journey.

BTW - I saw online (trying to get prepared) that there is a Queen Helene Garlic conditioner that purports that it helps with shedding - has anyone tried it. 

Thanks again girls!!!!

One, 

Sqzbly1969


----------



## apemay1969 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey guys, I just bc'd yesterday.  I love my fantasia lites gel (or whatever it's called) but it has wheat protein in it.  I love it though because my curls really look nice.

How could I use this product and continue to use the MT?







[/B]*Ingredients*

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     Purified  Water Aqua                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             , Glycerin                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         , Carbomer                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         , Triethanolamine                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         , Aloe Vera Gel                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         , Dimethicone Copolyol                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         , Tocopherol Acetate                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         , Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         , Polysorbate-20                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         , Benzopehonoe-4                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         , Methylchloroisothiazolinone                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         , Methylisothiazolinone                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         , Disodiium EDTA                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         , Fragrance

I know, I know.  But I like it.


----------



## TheHappyEx (Sep 26, 2008)

OK... I've been sneaking around the OCT forums for dang near 2 months, and I promised, promised, PROMISED myself I wasn't going to fall for the hype. 
I have thin hair (crown) and I want to believe that this will finally help me out.  I can't do it. Nuh uh... Not gonna. I can't. Can't. C-A-N-T! 


 I have to admit, y'all have got me almost reconsidering. I've been reading the Challenge forums and have been very impressed with the results I've seen everyone here have.   So, I joined LHCF, and that's only the first step, right? I have a feeling I'll be worn down and joning the OCT challenge by the end of the month. Sigh...


----------



## Superfly Sister (Sep 26, 2008)

I just ordered a bottle 5 minutes ago! I can't wait to get started and join the challenge.  I've been reading as much as I can on this and you ladies are so encouraging, I'm inspired by all your posts and pictures  

I'll take some pictures tonight (hopefully) when I get around to washing and straightening my hair.   

My goals are to get back to thicker healthier hair which I had prior to relaxing 10 years ago.  If I get length that'll be a bonus.  But thick healthy hair is what I want the most!  

I'm looking forward to participating.


----------



## weaveologist (Sep 26, 2008)

I ordered my OCT system just moments ago! I got 10% off for choosing that I heard about it on LHCF! This was mentioned in the thread earlier. It's amazing how powerful the word of mouth on this board has become for these products. LHCF should be getting some sort of royalities or something for the money they are making these people.


----------



## TANESHIAW (Sep 26, 2008)

OK So I'm on my second month of MT, but I'm seriously considering purchasing OCT I just want the cell therapy though.

For those of you using OCT do you notice the shedding like those using MT?? 
Are you adding anything to it or using it straight??

Thanks!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Sep 26, 2008)

SmartyPants said:


> OK... my OCT just got here.
> 
> I think I like it better than MT there is a very subtle difference between the two, but the OCT feels lighter and goes on a little easier than the MT. I think I will alternate the two, but when I finish the MT I may use OCT exclusively.


 

Let us know how you like it 2-3weeks after using it 

good luck x


----------



## A856 (Sep 26, 2008)

Well tomorrow will be the first official week of MT'ing and..... I don't think i've had any 'growth' not that I was epecting it just yet...cause again it's only been a week....

but i plan on going to the BSS either today or this weekend and I wanted to know should i get garlic pills or garlic shampoo??? i really don't do the 'shampoo' thing...but i'm seeing different stories in regards to garlic fresh, powder, pills and shampoo....

what must one do?? i wanna be right on top of it when it starts!


----------



## anilove (Sep 26, 2008)

hello ladies i've been using the mt in aug right before i joined,and will be having a retouch next month can't wait to see how much growth i've got,i would like to be added to this challenge. thanks


----------



## CurlieT (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi Ladies...ok, I really hope this works. I'm trying to upload to my sig "start" pics of my hair for the challenge. I'm at work so I can't access photobucket build an account so let's see if this works.

I ordered my MT last Fri and it was at my door when I got home Mon from work...man talk about fast. So, I've been using it mixed w/ jojoba & olive oil I'm starting out w/ it once every night before bed (why?, don't know, just didn't want to "shock" my hair I guess) then I'll increase it to twice a day next week going forward.

I haven't had a chance to read all of the update but I hope everyone is doing great w/ life and w/ their hair. I'll try to catch up as much as I can over the weekend

TaTa!


----------



## CurlieT (Sep 26, 2008)

that one didn't show my new sig, so let's see if this works


----------



## CurlieT (Sep 26, 2008)

forget it...I'll figure it out later


----------



## weaveologist (Sep 26, 2008)

TANESHIAW said:


> OK So I'm on my second month of MT, but I'm seriously considering purchasing OCT I just want the cell therapy though.
> 
> For those of you using OCT do you notice the shedding like those using MT??
> Are you adding anything to it or using it straight??
> ...


 
I mix MTG with my MT. It stopped the shedding and the dryness.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Sep 26, 2008)

weaveologist said:


> I mix MTG with my MT. It stopped the shedding and the dryness.


 
I use MT / MTG as well with no complaints.


----------



## melodies815 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello everyone.  I just want to say first of all that I am probably not an official member of the challenge, but I am using Mega Tek at the moment.  I will be back in twists again as of tomorrow, and I am a bit nervous about using it while in this protective style...

...but I wanted to do a quick length check after using MT for three weeks.  This is my hodgepodge regimen.  I feel so silly posting this...

(1) Pre poo with Amla Plus oil.  Leave it on for 2-3 hours while cooking or doing other household chores.
(2) Moisturizing shampoo.
(3) MT on length of hair, left in for an hour under a cap (no heat).  Thanks Shimmie!  (I check for shedding while washing and rinsing because I don't really notice that I shed during the week since my hair is up all the time.)

*  *NOTE*:  If I notice shedding, I do the garlic and olive oil mix *Shimmie* recommended (1 hour), clarify (Neutrogena), and THEN DC.  Stops ALL shedding quickly!

(4)  Extreme moisture and deep conditioning  (shea butter, cocoa butter, and a small amt of Infusium - the creamy one - as a leave in.

*Kiya*, I do the salt in my DC every other condition.  It's a MIRACLE!!!  My hair is silky, smooth, and strong.  THANK YOU!!!

(5)  Wet Roller set and sit under bonnet dryer.

(6) I now always  sleep with a satin or silk scarf...NEVER did that in my previous haircare regimen.

Honestly, though I have had fun with my hair for these three weeks, I am so tired of taking so much care of it.  

But...something good must be happening.  

I can again feel the thickness I thought I had lost.

I can't break the hair that sheds no matter what.  It is SOOOO STRONG!!!  Breaking the shed hairs even when wet is quite difficult.

Is it just me, or can anyone else see a little difference in three weeks?  The first is Sept 2nd and the second is Sept 25th.  Have I lost my mind?!?!  I don't think I have...

*freaking out*
*happy dance*
:bouncegre


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 26, 2008)

melodies815 said:


> Hello everyone. I just want to say first of all that I am probably not an official member of the challenge, but I am using Mega Tek at the moment. I will be back in twists again as of tomorrow, and I am a bit nervous about using it while in this protective style...
> 
> ...but I wanted to do a quick length check after using MT for three weeks. This is my hodgepodge regimen. I feel so silly posting this...
> 
> ...


 Yep I can see a difference!!! you def. got some growth!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## melodies815 (Sep 26, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> Yep I can see a difference!!! you def. got some growth!!! Keep up the good work!




I have been looking at all these pictures of growth on other womens' heads and wondering what that feels like...to see your head and know that there's something new back there...

...it feels very strange to be looking at my own hair...like I must be about to wake up really soon.

Thanks for the encouragement.  I love the picture you have at the bottom!

Bless you,
cj


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi everyone I hope everyone had a blessed  weekend , take care be blessed my sister.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh my goodness Melodies! Yes I see a big difference. So is it better to use it as a conditioning treatment instead of applying to the scalp?


----------



## ycj (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Ovation Cell Therarpy/Mega-Tek Challenge Sept. '08*




mshottienelson said:


> Thanks... that helps so much!
> 
> You are like one of the sweetest ladies on this forum! There are others but I won't call them out right now!


Yes I must agree with you! Very informative and attentive to details!  I like this very much! It shows she is a blessing for all of us here trying to acheive the same goal!


----------



## Nya33 (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm sorry i just had to share that my Mega Tek finally arrived!
I only had to wait a day but i was worried that i would miss the postman and that i would have to wait till Monday, even then i would have to wait until after work!!

I had my SO on standby to take me to the post depot ready to pick it up like wheres my Mega Tek!! 

So ladies i'm getting ready for my first application, i have all my tools ready for this amazing journey!!!!

Thanks to everybody who has posted advice on using this product.

Can't wait to post pics of progress that i hope i will achieve!

Bless Nya.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 27, 2008)

melodies815 said:


> Hello everyone.  I just want to say first of all that I am probably not an official member of the challenge, but I am using Mega Tek at the moment.  I will be back in twists again as of tomorrow, and I am a bit nervous about using it while in this protective style...
> 
> ...but I wanted to do a quick length check after using MT for three weeks.  This is my hodgepodge regimen.  I feel so silly posting this...
> 
> ...



Girl, your hair is off the chain!!!

Yep, I notice growth in 1-2 weeks.   It's amazing!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 27, 2008)

melodies815 said:


> Hello everyone. I just want to say first of all that I am probably not an official member of the challenge, but I am using Mega Tek at the moment. I will be back in twists again as of tomorrow, and I am a bit nervous about using it while in this protective style...
> 
> ...but I wanted to do a quick length check after using MT for three weeks. This is my hodgepodge regimen. I feel so silly posting this...
> 
> ...


 
OMG, Great Growth!  I see a lot of growth! :creaturesCongrats, it seems crazy but it does work.

My hair is stronger and more elastic now that I have been using MT. That was my first goal, stronger difficult to break hair. I did an experiment several years ago, I found a naturally straight hair strand and pulled it. I was curious as to what the difference was between our hair besides the obvious. The naturally straight hair was difficult to break it resisted, stretched then broke. Whereas, my hair snapped on the first pull. I wanted my hair to resist, stretch then break. I finally accomplished that. Even with the Cathy Howse moisiturizers/protein conditioner and Aphogee 2-step protein treatment, although healthier I still did not have hair strands that resisted pulling and continued to see breakage from the ends. I didn't have stronger difficult to break hair until MT! I now have whole strands instead of just the ends. It feels unusal and frightening to see whole strands with the white bulb but that is healthy shedding not breakage.

Even if I never see more growth I will continue to use it to maintain the strength. I thinks its from using it on the length of my hair.


----------



## anon123 (Sep 27, 2008)

I was taking my sweet time about ordering but I'm going to order today.  I just looked at my left temple.  omg, it's so much worse!  I've been taking biotin, I NEVER wear tight styles, I've been rubbing jojoba mixed with rosemary, lavendar, and cedarwood into my temples every other night and it's totally worse!  I even periodically used the shampoo prescribed to me by the derm.  I want to cry!   Getting old sucks!  I've actually decided to go with the megatek since it's so much cheaper, even the shipping.  Wish my luck.


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 27, 2008)

melodies815 said:


> Is it just me, or can anyone else see a little difference in three weeks? The first is Sept 2nd and the second is Sept 25th. Have I lost my mind?!?! I don't think I have...
> 
> *freaking out*
> *happy dance*
> :bouncegre


 
I can see the difference!!  Dontcha just love MT!!  



mwedzi said:


> I was taking my sweet time about ordering but I'm going to order today. I just looked at my left temple. omg, it's so much worse! I've been taking biotin, I NEVER wear tight styles, I've been rubbing jojoba mixed with rosemary, lavendar, and cedarwood into my temples every other night and it's totally worse! I even periodically used the shampoo prescribed to me by the derm. I want to cry!  Getting old sucks! I've actually decided to go with the megatek since it's so much cheaper, even the shipping. Wish my luck.


 
I hope MT is successful for you.


----------



## carameldiva (Sep 27, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> I can see the difference!!  Dontcha just love MT!!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope MT is successful for you.



Me too. I am working on a formula for hair loss. Not suffering from it-just tinkering around. If you are interested, pm me.


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 27, 2008)

carameldiva said:


> Me too. I am working on a formula for hair loss. Not suffering from it-just tinkering around. If you are interested, pm me.


 
PM sent


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 27, 2008)

Ladies I finally got to experience the 'OCT' hype....it feels very silky to the touch and felt very smooth when I applied it to my scalp. Whomever described the smell as 'coconutty' was correct  I generally don't like coconuts but this smell isn't too bad.  I will be going back and forth between OCT and MT so as to stretch the OCT out....oh and I'm using it straight no chaser.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Sep 28, 2008)

Starting picture 9/11/08[img]http://hosted.pikistrips.com/comic_strip/s/image/27/990/663/comic-p.jpg[/url][/IMG]


----------



## melodies815 (Sep 29, 2008)

Chameleonchick said:


> Oh my goodness Melodies! Yes I see a big difference. So is it better to use it as a conditioning treatment instead of applying to the scalp?




Hey there.  I am not sure which is better.  I tried applying it to my scalp every day for two days.  LOL  Too much work with all I have going on in the rest of my life.  I just could not do it.

Honestly, I stopped using it for about 5 days of the 3 weeks because I could not find a regimen I trusted that I could actually maintain. Then, I read Shimmie's regimen, which for me was lower maintenance.  I wash or co-wash 2 times a week and try to make sure I am not doing too much protein.  

I only did the MegaTek on weekends.

So... I guess the last 2 weeks, I only used it twice, but it was a heavy duty treatment because the instructions say to leave it in 5 minutes and then rinse.  I left it in for an hour or so.

*My answer to your question*:  I am not sure what is better because many women are having success using varied methods; using it as a protein deep condition works well for me.  If you want to PM me, you can, and I will give you my email address since I don't come on here every day...

(I think *Lady Aggie* does the same thing.  Probably others as well, so please forgive me if I have left out any other names.  I am still learning the "roll call" here...  )

Sorry for "talking" too much.  Working on that...

Honestly, though, I do think if you eat well, rest well, and pay attention to the moisture/protein balance of your hair, MT will work remarkably well for you.  This particular product is so good for intended use that if you just counteract the protein with extreme moisture - no matter how often you use it - you WILL see better growth and strength. 


Love,
Christi J.
(8 months and counting 'til we're back in the US!!!!  Yaaaayyyyy!!!!)


----------



## melodies815 (Sep 29, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Girl, your hair is off the chain!!!
> 
> Yep, I notice growth in 1-2 weeks.   It's amazing!




YAAAAYYYY!!!!  You are so sweet.  I used to have a nice rate of growth, but I can't tell you what it was because I never paid attention.  What I know is that I was very foolish with my hair, though it did grow quickly.  I blew it out 2-3 times per week and hot curled every other day.

This is the first time I can see why my growth was stunted.

BECAUSE OF ME!!!

Now, I am going to do updos and twists until...well...until I can feel my hair somewhere other than on my neck when I lean forward.  lol

*doing a happy dance under my desk in the office*

Again, thank you so much!!!  MT is the BOMB!!!

Christi J.
(8 months and counting until we are back in the US!!!!!  YAAAAY!!)


----------



## melodies815 (Sep 29, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> OMG, Great Growth!  I see a lot of growth! :creaturesCongrats, it seems crazy but it does work.
> 
> My hair is stronger and more elastic now that I have been using MT. That was my first goal, stronger difficult to break hair. I did an experiment several years ago, I found a naturally straight hair strand and pulled it. I was curious as to what the difference was between our hair besides the obvious. The naturally straight hair was difficult to break it resisted, stretched then broke. Whereas, my hair snapped on the first pull. I wanted my hair to resist, stretch then break. I finally accomplished that. Even with the Cathy Howse moisiturizers/protein conditioner and Aphogee 2-step protein treatment, although healthier I still did not have hair strands that resisted pulling and continued to see breakage from the ends. I didn't have stronger difficult to break hair until MT! I now have whole strands instead of just the ends. It feels unusal and frightening to see whole strands with the white bulb but that is healthy sheeding not breakage.
> 
> Even if I never see more growth I will continue to use it to maintain the strength. I thinks its from using it on the length of my hair.




My new game when bored in the office (well, not now that I have twists...but last week) was finding hairs and trying really hard to break then.  That sounds dorky, but the strength from MT is simply fascinating to me.  I looked at the pictures again yesterday and wondered if I was making it up. It seems so odd!

The lady who twisted my hair asked me why I wait so long after relaxing to get my twists.  I told her it had only been about 5 weeks, and she said it looks more like 8-9.  I know she thought I was lying, so I told her about MT and she is about to order it as well...

Thank you for the kind words.  It's such a confidence builder to know I have not lost my mind in this hair journey...

Christi J.
(Ret to git back to the US!!!  8 more months!!!!)


----------



## melodies815 (Sep 29, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> I was taking my sweet time about ordering but I'm going to order today.  I just looked at my left temple.  omg, it's so much worse!  I've been taking biotin, I NEVER wear tight styles, I've been rubbing jojoba mixed with rosemary, lavendar, and cedarwood into my temples every other night and it's totally worse!  I even periodically used the shampoo prescribed to me by the derm.  I want to cry!   Getting old sucks!  I've actually decided to go with the megatek since it's so much cheaper, even the shipping.  Wish my luck.




Hey there.  I think your hair is BEE-YOU-TEE-FULL!!!  I wish I could go right back to being natural with the blink of an eye. If it's any consolation, I can see no thin areas at your temples from your pics. Mine are really thin as well (hereditary from mom and maternal grandmother), but I found that leaving it completely alone helps the most. No massaging.  No rubbing.  No tight doos. Nothing outside of washing.  Also, the MT is making it grow back in...it's fuzzy where it was starting to thin out uncomfortably so. I hated wearing my hair away from my face.

NOT ANYMORE!!!

Don't hesitate buying.  If you have not already ordered, go ahead.  Just use it on your trouble spots (scalp only) and forget about it until the next wash.  I dab the tiniest amt on my temple area 2-3 times a week when I remember. Even with sporadic usage, it is working for me.

I am sorry it's stressing you out and I pray that MT works for you like it has for so many others.

Blessings,
Christi J. - US bound
(Only about 8 more months until I can have a hamburger with chilli, lettuce, tomato, cheddar cheese, ketchup, dill relish, and light parmesan cheese!!!  Yaaayyyy for Red Robin hamburgers!!!!)


----------



## anon123 (Sep 29, 2008)

melodies815 said:


> Hey there.  I think your hair is BEE-YOU-TEE-FULL!!!  I wish I could go right back to being natural with the blink of an eye. If it's any consolation, I can see no thin areas at your temples from your pics. Mine are really thin as well (hereditary from mom and maternal grandmother), but I found that leaving it completely alone helps the most. No massaging.  No rubbing.  No tight doos. Nothing outside of washing.  Also, the MT is making it grow back in...it's fuzzy where it was starting to thin out uncomfortably so. I hated wearing my hair away from my face.
> 
> NOT ANYMORE!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks, Christie.  I've already ordered and am anxiously waiting.  I think I am going to cut out the massages with the oil.  Do you rinse out the MT you dab on?  Are you doing extra "moisturizing" treatments on your edges I still don't really know what people mean when they say "moisturizing".  If they mean actual moisture in the form of water or humectants or if they mean any kind of softening agent.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not into growth aides but after all the rave reviews and especially after seeing that the bottle says it's non-toxic and safe for human use, I broke down and bought some.  I've used every other day for a few days so far and all I have to say is forget about growth, this stuff makes the hair feel so strong.  Followed up by a good moisturizer, my hair has never felt so good.  Of course I'll be keeping an eye on the growth but as for a strengthener this stuff does the job.  If it doesn't speed growth, I'll still keep it for monthly protein treatments.  Not to mention that the pina colada smell is an added plus!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2008)

I guess my hair's having a delayed reaction. This is the first time since I started using MT that I'm seeinf some shedding. I thought it may have been stress related but it's not breaking off. I check each strand and they all have the white bulb on the end. I guess it's time for me to break out the Garlic shampoo.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 29, 2008)

I've taken a break all week - between camping and work, and not having my hair in twists - meh, I've left it alone.  

I plan on putting twists back in tonight, though, so I'll be MT'ing nightly again. 

I'm just so - pleased - with my hair - even though it's still not long enough (I'm slowly coming to terms with the fact that it might never be 'long enough' Hi, I'm Kiya, and I'm a hairorexic) it's so thick. THICK. I've always wanted insanely thick hair because my hair condenses SO much - it's wonderful. And STRONG! I love combing my hair, and having NOTHING but these amazingly long shed strands come out - no little short unhappy ends (unless I've done something silly like DC once over 2 weeks  my hair DOES have a limit). 

There were a couple of questions about what will happen once/if we stop using MT - I can't speak on my hair, but I HAVE noticed that my nails seem to return to their 'original' state if I stop using MT on them for a while. Of course, I'm not using the MT on them long enough for the nail coming from the bed to have been fully affected, but that might be an indication - we might lose the strong hair once we stop using the MT. 

*sigh* 

I really need to get a gallon.


----------



## glamchick84 (Sep 29, 2008)

i just ordered mines early today!!! this stuff is for horses lol and i'm putting it in my hairerplexed. how am i suppose to explain this to my husband?

also i'm looking to take garlic tabs with this and maybe garlic conditioner if i can find it on this island. which i doubt?


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi, Ladies, just checking in. Been teaching a couple of courses, etc., so been extra busy. I see we have a lot of new challengers on board. Welcome all. 

I love playing with my hair. It is so soft & I am finally understanding the "DNA" of my hair and learning to love it more and more everyday. It has been 30 years since I wore it out *and* natural. It was either in braids, weaves, or chemically treated. I had no idea what my natural texture looked or felt like. So it is truly a growing experience both literally & figuratively.

With all the DCing & MT/OCTing (I'm using both now), my hair is strong, moisturized, and soft. Everyday I swear I am going to keep my hands out of my head but I just love to wash & condition it. I make the time no matter what time of day or night - I mean even in the wee hours of the morning. I know this isn't necessarily good because I need to not be manipulating my hair so much.

Anyway, my update: My edges are getting fuller. I think it is faster with the OCT added, but don't quote me on that. It could be just in my head. I find I have to look carefully because the new growth is very thick & bushy but still much shorter than the adjacent hairs so sometimes my heart skips a beat because I think there is breakage & then realize that was an empty spot that now has this little thick fuzz ball, cottony, chia pet stubble there. My greatest frustration is that I cannot control the spottiness in how the new growth comes in. Since ALL of my edges were gone, it is like these dots & in parts, zebra looking stripes, are growing in. I am trying not to complain (of course, I am sure that is what I am doing) because there is actually hair and I don't have any more totally empty spots. Just some areas with tiny little cuck-a-bugs (not sure of the spelling on that but it was one of my mom's favorite words for our naps). Also, when I did my big chop, I could not see the back so the bottom half of my hair is much longer than the crown & front. I want to go get it shaped & evened out, but I am afraid my stylist will cut too much off no matter what I say. So I am trying to be patient & no cutting until the edges are in & the crown & front are longer. Boy, that's hard. Every day I look at it & think I'd feel better if I did it & then would regret it. How do you guys cut the back of your hair when you do it yourself? I am thinking of not applying the MT/OCT to the bottom half to give the crown & front a chance to cath up. - Dunnoerplexed

Oh, I am gaining length (& why I don't won't the stylist near it) but it definitely doesn't show with shrinkage. I am just trying to get back to my original focus - *which was my edges* - and stop obsessing about length. Healthy hair is my goal & I have it. Edges filling in - it is happening.

*So to all the ladies with thin/balding areas, try not to look at it so much. You know a watched pot & all that.... You'll look up one day & realize you have hair where there was none.*

Can't do braids or twists yet mainly because I cannot figure out how to hide the edges, plus, at my present length, I do not have the patience to try to catch those short little hairs & make plaits. I am hoping with a little more length, I can grab it easier. & thick - OMG, my hair has always been thick - but now. When those edges finally do come all the way in - look out - you guys won't be able to stand me.

N&W you told me in a year I would be amazed. I know that is true & I am holding on to that. Thanks for the encouragement.

Sorry I "talked" your eyes off. That's what happens when a verbose woman such as myself is away from the board for awhile.

Thanks for "listening"


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 29, 2008)

glamchick84 said:


> i just ordered mines early today!!! this stuff is for horses lol and i'm putting it in my hairerplexed. *how am i suppose to explain this to my husband?*
> 
> also i'm looking to take garlic tabs with this and maybe garlic conditioner if i can find it on this island. which i doubt?



 Girl, don't! Get the box, take your MT and dump it into another container.  Always keep em guessin'!   



Rhapsdy, you are speaking SO much truth about edges - I realized this morning, as I was parting my hair, how much my edges have filled out (without me even noticing) because when I made my part - I HAD to actually PART MY TEMPLE!    I was just grinning and cheesing at myself in the mirror! I haven't had enough hair to blow on, much less PART there in - ages. AGES. 

And, I have to admit, even when I don't MT my scalp, I DO make the effort to dab a bit on my hairline, since I don't have to disturb my hair to do that.


----------



## Andy1979 (Sep 29, 2008)

OK, so you guys broke me down.  I ordered 2 bottles of mega-tek today.  I am expecting great things but I have one question....how long did 1 bottle last you (I need to know if I can be in this thing for the long term


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 29, 2008)

Andy1979 said:


> OK, so you guys broke me down.  I ordered 2 bottles of mega-tek today.  I am expecting great things but I have one question....how long did 1 bottle last you (I need to know if I can be in this thing for the long term



One bottle lasted me for almost 6 months, with at least 4 months of consistent use in there. _*But*_, I use less than 1/2 teaspoon to do my whole scalp at a time, and I mix it with (a little bit of) oils, too. I think 3 months is about average.


----------



## Andy1979 (Sep 29, 2008)

JustKiya,
How do you do that?  If it has the consistency of conditioner, do you just squirt half a teaspoon on your fingers and massage your scalp.

I'm asking because I was invisioning parting my hair in like 10 sections and applying between each part with would require more than a teaspoon.

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 29, 2008)

Andy1979 said:


> JustKiya,
> How do you do that?  If it has the consistency of conditioner, do you just squirt half a teaspoon on your fingers and massage your scalp.
> 
> I'm asking because I was invisioning parting my hair in like 10 sections and applying between each part with would require more than a teaspoon.
> ...



Heh, actually I never really 'tried' to do it, it's just how much I ended up using. 
I think what helps me the most is that my MT is in a tub - so when I use it, I just dab the tip of my finger in, and rub that along my part until it's gone - so I'm using the ABSOLUTE minimum. 
My hair is usually parted fro two strand twists, since that's how I normally wear my hair, and I just MT between the parts. 

Lemme go and dig up my pics, again. BRB. 

ETA: 

I started out with a level half tablespoon: 







And when I was done (and I actually tried to use A LOT - my head was throbbing when I was done, and I haven't felt that throb/rush since I first started using it) I had this much left: 






1/2 tablespoon = 1.5 teaspoons, and based on that - I'd guess I used about 1/2 a teaspoon, *maybe*. And yes, I have a big head.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 29, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Heh, actually I never really 'tried' to do it, it's just how much I ended up using.
> I think what helps me the most is that my MT is in a tub - so when I use it, I just dab the tip of my finger in, and rub that along my part until it's gone - so I'm using the ABSOLUTE minimum.
> My hair is usually parted fro two strand twists, since that's how I normally wear my hair, and I just MT between the parts.
> 
> ...



sweetie I never thought to use a measuring spoon  I am going to use that tonight b/c it makes more sense than using the back of my hand.


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey does anyone know the effect of using MT/OCT on hennaed hair?


----------



## glamchick84 (Sep 29, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Girl, don't! Get the box, take your MT and dump it into another container.  Always keep em guessin'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

lol..great idea!!! i wonder will this feel in my bald nape area?


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 29, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> Hey does anyone know the effect of using MT/OCT on hennaed hair?



I'm henna'd, and I use it. My only - concern - was that henna acts like protein on my hair, so I've spread out my henna applications to about 3/4 times a year instead of every six weeks like I used to. Otherwise - it's been no biggie overlapping the two.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Sep 29, 2008)

Well I guess I'm backwards... I was on OCTfirst... Now I just bought MT... I got a trim.. :/ Saturday... 

I cowash about 3 days a week and then bun. When I bun; I also put it in at night. I hope MT doesn't start me to shedding... I'll just have to pay the cash for OCT.


----------



## Prose Princess (Sep 29, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Girl, don't! Get the box, take your MT and dump it into another container.  Always keep em guessin'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is definitely what I'm hoping for!  I'm new to the boards, I've already become a PJ and jumped on the MT, OCT, WEN, and Hairveda bandwagons, but if so many of you have seen your edges filling in as a result of using MT, I guess I don't regret it so much.  

How have you been using your MT to get results?  Do you apply it daily?  To wet or dry hair?  Do you mix it with anything?  Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 29, 2008)

Prose Princess said:


> This is definitely what I'm hoping for!  I'm new to the boards, I've already become a PJ and jumped on the MT, OCT, WEN, and Hairveda bandwagons, but if so many of you have seen your edges filling in as a result of using MT, I guess I don't regret it so much.
> 
> *How have you been using your MT to get results?  Do you apply it daily?  To wet or dry hair?  Do you mix it with anything?  Any advice would be appreciated!*



Daily, dry hair, mixed with castor and vit. E oil and SAA and Honeyquat. Once I use up this current tubful, I think I'm going to go to a new mix, though - I definitely think that mixing less is more - so my new mix will just be MT, castor oil and emu oil.  I'm hoping those oils will nicely compliment the growth and thickening properties of MT.


----------



## Prose Princess (Sep 29, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Daily, dry hair, mixed with castor and vit. E oil and SAA and Honeyquat. Once I use up this current tubful, I think I'm going to go to a new mix, though - I definitely think that mixing less is more - so my new mix will just be MT, castor oil and emu oil.  I'm hoping those oils will nicely compliment the growth and thickening properties of MT.



Hmmm sounds like fun lol.  I might try mixing mine with my Hairveda Cocasta Oil whenever it gets here.  I'm getting a relaxer done on Wednesday so I'm holding off to apply my MT until after that, I get nervous having anything other than moisturizers in my hair before I get a relaxer. 

What's SAA?


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 29, 2008)

Prose Princess said:


> Hmmm sounds like fun lol.  I might try mixing mine with my Hairveda Cocasta Oil whenever it gets here.  I'm getting a relaxer done on Wednesday so I'm holding off to apply my MT until after that, I get nervous having anything other than moisturizers in my hair before I get a relaxer.
> 
> What's SAA?



SAA = Silk Amino Acids, a moisturizing protein. I know, it sounds loopy, but some proteins act mainly to help your hair hold onto moisture, and SAA is one of them.  It's lovely stuff, I use it all the time.  You can get it pure from lotioncrafter.com, and there are several commercial products (usually stuff with 'silk' in the name) that have a good bit of SAA in it, as well.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi All 

Well Mega is really working I getting patches of thick hair in the middle of my head, My edges coming in slowly but noticeable. I am still waiting on my ovation I think it should be on the 1sth. Well see you later


----------



## carameldiva (Sep 29, 2008)

I did shampoo/condition and dc today. After which, I applied my megatek. I see growth, yeah. I was hoping that these tree braids would last 7-9 more weeks. I am only on week 2, ya'll pray for me.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi girls, I found someone to sell me their OCT

I can't wait!!


----------



## MissNina (Sep 30, 2008)

Okay, is anyone else getting MT lazy? I mean, I used to apply it everyday for awhile but lately it's just like...ugh a pain  I think I'm getting hair lazy in general. I got sick and couldn't wash my hair, went to the Dominican salon and now I don't even wanna do my hair anymore again lol It takes so much less energy to just let it do its thing...

What is the least amount of days you have applied MT and still seen it work? I am also thinking I need to clarify a bit more. Every month ain't cutting it no more 

And I WISH I could find someone to sell me their OCT. I'm thinking about breaking down and buying it.


----------



## shadylane21 (Sep 30, 2008)

I just orderded my MT so I will be starting at the end of the week, so please add me to the challenge. TY.


----------



## carameldiva (Sep 30, 2008)

Still megateking daily. I made a new batch today. Today's mix- arnica oil, bergamot oil, microtek gel and megatek. I forgot the turkey red castor oil.


----------



## brasileira (Sep 30, 2008)

omg i've only been using this for a week and my hair is thicker i noticed when i went to part my hair last night and it waw a struggle to part! lol im so excited thank you kaddies for your support and help


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Sep 30, 2008)

still megatekin and i already have NG. i just got a bone straight perm a few days ago.


----------



## yodie (Sep 30, 2008)

I definitely have not clarified enough.  How often are you ladies clarifying?


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 30, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> Ladies I finally got to experience the 'OCT' hype....it feels very silky to the touch and felt very smooth when I applied it to my scalp. *Whomever described the smell as 'coconutty' was correct  I generally don't like coconuts but this smell isn't too bad.*  I will be going back and forth between OCT and MT so as to stretch the OCT out....oh and I'm using it straight no chaser.


 
Now that I have both MT and OCT, I am finding that the coconut smell in OCT is not quite as strong as the coconut smell in MT.  I actually like the coconut smell, so neither of them bother me.


*NEW QUESTION:*

Folks who are stretching relaxers, how long are you able to stretch using OCT/MT?  Last time I tried a 13 week stretch but I ended up relaxing after 11 weeks because I got bored with my new growth (I probably could have lasted the extra two weeks).  I am now thinking about doing 10 week stretches, but that 11 week stretch was pre-OCT/MT.  Is ten weeks feasible with the amount of growth people are getting?


----------



## sikora (Sep 30, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Hi girls, I found someone to sell me their OCT
> 
> I can't wait!!



 I saw OCT for sale in the Product Exchange forum and thought of you


----------



## Kimiche (Sep 30, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Hi girls, I found someone to sell me their OCT
> 
> I can't wait!!


 

 Good for you!! I saw your OCT wanted thread in the product exchange forum and I was hoping that someone had some for you.  I'm glad that you will finally get to try it.  Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Kozmc Kittn (Sep 30, 2008)

Hiiiiii ladies!!! How is everyone?!!  Its been a very long time since I have checked in or responded, and I thought that I would pop in and do so. I am a newby of all of a month and I am cutting my teeth on Megatek. I love this stuff!! It's great! I need to take some pictures for you all, just so that everybody that knows how good this product is, can know from a newby that its the REAL DEAL! I've been so busy since school is back in session and I'm back doing lesson plans and getting up at 5 am in the morning, and being that I'm in graduate school, it takes away alot of the time that I had during the summer doing my hair. But I have learned to multitask and find time to do my hair as well. I have pretty close to 2 inches of new growth from not having had a relaxer since July 7th 2008! I dont know how long I can actually hold out because my new growth is talking crap to me. Its wonderful though cause I aint mad at all. Its plenty soft and thick, just what I love about this product. I am seriously thinking bout purchasing OCT and the Alter Ego Garlic conditioner. I have shedding, but don't freak out ladies, I had it well before I started using the MT. Im just trying to get a handle on it. This is what my hair does from mid-summer to the early part of fall, but I think its been long enough. I bought garlic pills just today and Im on it!! I just want to wish everybody luck, and showers of blessings. I do promise to not stay away from so long. I feel very welcomed here, and I just wanted to pop in and show my face and let you all know whats been going on with my hair. Please keep on the look out for some pictures. I am very mad at myself for not posting before pics, but I can tell you that my hair has grown about a half inch to a full inch. And some of the places where I had had breakage, are coming back long and strong. Im not as worried as I was before....Well ladies until later, everyone please be safe, have fun, and most of all keep praying!!! 

Love and kisses to you all!!!


----------



## Kozmc Kittn (Sep 30, 2008)

SmartyPants said:


> Now that I have both MT and OCT, I am finding that the coconut smell in OCT is not quite as strong as the coconut smell in MT. I actually like the coconut smell, so neither of them bother me.
> 
> 
> *NEW QUESTION:*
> ...


 

Hi I haven't had a relaxer since July 7th its been 13 weeks for me. The new growth is like very thick and very soft and Im using MT. I have been using it now for about a month September 6th to be exact. I had a bit of new growth anyways, but it seemed to have took off since using that product. I want to try and see if I can go till the end of October, we will see if the new growth will let me last that long, its gettin pretty hard to part open and even drying time is longer because of the thickness. As far as it being feasible. I just believe that sometimes, your hair needs a break from relaxers and other harsh chemicals that we tend to put in them. So going that long its only giving your hair and scalp time to recop. I believe that new growth is a beautiful thing, so hang with it as long as you can, but if not, I would do a relaxer as soon as I could, I know I will in the near future, just dont now when yet....lol I hope this helped....


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 30, 2008)

MissNina said:


> Okay, is anyone else getting MT lazy? I mean, I used to apply it everyday for awhile but lately it's just like...ugh a pain  I think I'm getting hair lazy in general. I got sick and couldn't wash my hair, went to the Dominican salon and now I don't even wanna do my hair anymore again lol It takes so much less energy to just let it do its thing...
> 
> What is the least amount of days you have applied MT and still seen it work? I am also thinking I need to clarify a bit more. Every month ain't cutting it no more
> 
> And I WISH I could find someone to sell me their OCT. I'm thinking about breaking down and buying it.



Stalk the For Sale Thread


----------



## jamaicalovely (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Sokora and Kimiche.   I told yall I can be persistent and annoying 

A lot of girls on BHM are not happy with MT.  I'm trying to get them to sell.   I'll keep pushing.

I'm excited about getting OCT, my hair is thickening up for sure.   I need a little more length in some areas.


----------



## prettypuff1 (Sep 30, 2008)

is there a need to get the shampoo as well


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 30, 2008)

prettypuff1 said:


> is there a need to get the shampoo as well



Megatek or Ovation? I think several of the ladies are actually using & like each of them...


----------



## prettypuff1 (Sep 30, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Megatek or Ovation? I think several of the ladies are actually using & like each of them...


 

 Megatek... 


Ovation wants $100 for their trio of goods, and that just aint within my budget.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 30, 2008)

I hear that. Once I earn the money, I'm going to get some OCT - but I'm not messing with the rest. 

Oh, dang, who's the sis that first got the gallon of MT? EMJazzy? I think? She's using the shampoo and likes it. It's still in her siggy, I think.


----------



## BC2/4/06 (Sep 30, 2008)

May I use ORS Pack and ovation/Megatek?  Ors is my holy grail deep conditioner.


----------



## trenise (Oct 1, 2008)

Can I use the OCT with BT?since the OCT rinses out?


----------



## trenise (Oct 1, 2008)

bumping for an answer


----------



## january noir (Oct 1, 2008)

trenise said:


> Can I use the OCT with BT?since the OCT rinses out?


 
You should be able to.   Try and see.


----------



## trenise (Oct 1, 2008)

january noir said:


> You should be able to. Try and see.


 
Alright January. I probably will try it, I just don't want to go bald headed over this. lol


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 1, 2008)

yodie said:


> I definitely have not clarified enough. How often are you ladies clarifying?


 

I clarify once a month with Aloe Rid.  I cowash every 2-3 days, I do try to use ORS Aloe every week, because I will see buildup on my scalp if I don't.


I just realized it's October- we need a new thread!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 1, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Thanks Sokora and Kimiche. I told yall I can be persistent and annoying
> 
> *A lot of girls on BHM are not happy with MT. I'm trying to get them to sell. I'll keep pushing.*
> 
> I'm excited about getting OCT, my hair is thickening up for sure. I need a little more length in some areas.


 Why are they unhappy with MT?  

I'm glad you're happy with it and the OCT will definitely give you more length.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 1, 2008)

BC2/4/06 said:


> May I use ORS Pack and ovation/Megatek? Ors is my holy grail deep conditioner.


The ORS packs are a favorite of mine as well; I still use it for DC's. 

If you look a little closer at my picture in the background you can see my product hanger (its a quiilted/lace wall organizer for my hair care products); and there's a pocket of several ORS packs inside.  

I use it at least once a month and it doesn't harm my hair, protein wise.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 1, 2008)

prettypuff1 said:


> is there a need to get the shampoo as well


 
No,   you don't have to use the OCT shampoo or the OCT conditioner.  

They are great products and I DO love them and I have them (all three),    but I only use the Ovation Cell Therapy which is the growth product. 

Save your money and buy only what you need which is the Cell Therapy.  I have other shampoos and conditioners that work just as well and are far less expensive.  

SAVE Money!   SAVE Money!   SAVE Money!  

And ladies, you don't need all of these other products, BT, extra oils, etc., etc., etc.   

*SAVE YOUR MONEY!   

Mega Tek and OCT Cell Therapy work wonders all by themselves.  They are truly all you need for FASTER, Healthier Hair growth.    * 

You're going to go broke with all of these additions which you do not need.  Save Your Money!    Your hair will grow just as long or actually longer without all of the extras eating your wallet away.   

SAVE YOUR MONEY!


----------



## 2grlsandme (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks so much I was about to  up!!  But I am back on the wagon.  I have pics to update but they wont fit for whatever reason


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 1, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Thanks Sokora and Kimiche.   I told yall I can be persistent and annoying
> 
> *A lot of girls on BHM are not happy with MT.  I'm trying to get them to sell.   I'll keep pushing.*
> 
> I'm excited about getting OCT, my hair is thickening up for sure.   I need a little more length in some areas.



Oh, really? Why not? I tried to lurk on their thread(s), but lord, I can't take BHM.


----------



## tallnomad (Oct 1, 2008)

Can someone tell me what they think of this concotion?  

Well, first off, I just got individuals, and I have a million parts and it's difficult to apply Ovation or MT to all these parts, so . . .

I've mixed Ovation and MT with my leftover horsetail tea (less than 1/4 cup I had leftover from my morning tea), and a scalp exlixir by Jason's Naturals.  

I wanted to thin out the Ovation and MT so I could just use an applicator bottle to distribute throughout my scalp.  

I should still get all the benefits, right?

I'm applying this at night, and, I plan on washing/rinsing my hair Friday through Monday.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 1, 2008)

tiffcurl said:


> Can someone tell me what they think of this concotion?
> 
> Well, first off, I just got individuals, and I have a million parts and it's difficult to apply Ovation or MT to all these parts, so . . .
> 
> ...


 Hi Tiff --- How are you Darlin?    I sure miss you.   

You know what?  Just use your MT and Ovation 'straight' as is.   The mixing is costing you more as follows: 

#1.  It's dilutes (weakens) the Mega Tek or Ovation product and it's effectiveness.

#2.  It actually means you will have to end up using MORE and buying More of the Mega Tek and Ovation to make up for the loss of product strength. 

#3.  It's a waste of time and money to do all of this mixing when you don't have to.  

#4.  I've learned the hard way, that all I needed was the 'direct' product all by itsself.   Either the Mega Tek or the Ovation.   

Save your precious time and money.   Your hair WILL DEFINITELY grow, long and strong.   

If you want to use up your other mixes, just pick a day of the week and use them separately to get rid of them and then resume your Mega Tek or Ovation.   

I've been using these products for 8 months and I've tried it all and I finally came to the relization that all I truly needed was to use the product straight just as it is.    And with all of your parts in your hair, just dip your finger in the Mega Tek or Ovation and have a good time wiping it between each part.   It's easier than it seems.     And with a 'soft' squirt bottle, the Mega Tek and the Ovation will come out with each squeeze.  

And Tiffcurl,  Your beautiful hair will grow.    My sure is. 

So angel,  SAVE your Time and Money!   You don't have to mix.  It's too complicated and you don't need to.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Oct 1, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Oh, really? Why not? I tried to lurk on their thread(s), but lord, I can't take BHM.


 
yeah BHM has tons of info but their layout/organization confuses me...

I am going to use MT with BT. Both are in the mail. So I guess I will apply BT every night and MT twice per week before I wash. Although I know MT would be enough my itself, I never tried BT and really want to see how it works

I have a small mix of OCT, sweet almond oil and EOs that I made and I have to finish that up


----------



## tallnomad (Oct 1, 2008)

Shimmie--you're an angel.  Hugs and kisses and love.  Thank you SO much!



Shimmie said:


> Hi Tiff --- How are you Darlin?    I sure miss you.
> 
> You know what?  Just use your MT and Ovation 'straight' as is.   The mixing is costing you more as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## phyl73 (Oct 1, 2008)

Are there any September updates?  Did I miss them?


----------



## anon123 (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, I got my MT today.  That was fast.  I ordered through Valley Vet.  I took pictures of my temples.  I've been taking them all along because otherwise your mind plays tricks on you.  But yeah, definitely worse than in late May / early June when I started.  So far it's not progres picks, but . . . regress?? pics.  It's not just my temples anymore, but my whole hair line.  I wonder if the prescription shampoo has made it worse.  In addition to the active ingredient, it also has sls in it.  Anyway, hopefully these pics can be the before to a full after, we'll see.


----------



## Kay.Dee (Oct 1, 2008)

well good luck mwedzi

I ordered some megatek and the reydrate spray from neeps.com hopefully I'll get them next week.  I'm worried about the sides of my hairline due to traction alopecia so I hope the 2 mixed together will yield some results.


----------



## 4mia (Oct 1, 2008)

im not sure if im seeing anything yet, my temples look like they are filling in. I apply mt for 2 days then wash and reapply.
ill give it another week then take pics


----------



## anon123 (Oct 1, 2008)

Kay.Dee said:


> well good luck mwedzi
> 
> I ordered some megatek and the reydrate spray from neeps.com hopefully I'll get them next week.  I'm worried about the sides of my hairline due to traction alopecia so I hope the 2 mixed together will yield some results.



thanks, good luck to you, too.   man, i've already applied mine, let it sit for 10 minutes, and rinsed out and moisturized.  i wanna do that every other day.


----------



## apemay1969 (Oct 1, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> I clarify once a month with Aloe Rid. I cowash every 2-3 days, I do try to use ORS Aloe every week, because I will see buildup on my scalp if I don't.
> 
> 
> I just realized it's October- we need a new thread!


 I was just getting on here to check the October thread.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I received my OCT today in the mail today 10/1/08, so I will update in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ParvaniVida (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi all!

It's been a couple days since I've been on the boards.  I hope that everybody has been on point over the last week.  I'm slowly increasing my use of MT to get back to where I was before the hurricane.  I'm going to relax this weekend and I'll be updating my pictures since I started August 10. I didn't quite make it 2 months, but this new growth is getting to me!!! I'm back to using MT 4-5 days a week instead of 2-3.  However, I decided to purchase OCT and I hope that it doesn't take a really long time for it to get here.  I'm interested in determining which one will work best for me.  I'll have to go back to some of the old threads to figure out how everybody is using OCT. I'll be taking notes again!!


----------



## Kozmc Kittn (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi ladies!! I order OCT on Tuesday, so I am waiting on that. I have also just recently purchased garlic vitamins and the Alter Ego Impac Ego with Garlic. I have had a bit of shedding that started back in July. I have been without a relaxers since the 7th of that month. I am going to see how I can, if at all, hold out on gettin a relaxer till the end of this month. I don't know if I should even try to get one right now until I can get this shedding under control or elliminated. I am not at all totally sure how it started, but I guess its something that we all experience once in a while. But I can sure tell you this, I have some THICK new growth!! I have been using the MT now for about month, it is doing what it says it will do. I'm not at all dissatisfied with the product. I am just anxious to see what it will be doing the next month along with the OCT. And speaking of that, those of you that are using the OCT, how are you all using it along with the MT. I mean I know how to apply it, and I know that its been said on this thread somewhere, I just cant find it due to time. Are you all using it like every other day, week? Any advice is welcomed as to how to incoorporate it along with the MT. I do wish you all showes of blessings and good health and happiness!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 2, 2008)

Kozmc Kittn said:


> Hi ladies!! I order OCT on Tuesday, so I am waiting on that. I have also just recently purchased garlic vitamins and the Alter Ego Impac Ego with Garlic. I have had a bit of shedding that started back in July. I have been without a relaxers since the 7th of that month. I am going to see how I can, if at all, hold out on gettin a relaxer till the end of this month. I don't know if I should even try to get one right now until I can get this shedding under control or elliminated. I am not at all totally sure how it started, but I guess its something that we all experience once in a while. But I can sure tell you this, I have some THICK new growth!! I have been using the MT now for about month, it is doing what it says it will do. I'm not at all dissatisfied with the product. I am just anxious to see what it will be doing the next month along with the OCT. And speaking of that, those of you that are using the OCT, how are you all using it along with the MT. I mean I know how to apply it, and I know that its been said on this thread somewhere, I just cant find it due to time. Are you all using it like every other day, week? Any advice is welcomed as to how to incoorporate it along with the MT. I do wish you all showes of blessings and good health and happiness!!


 


I just completed my first week of OCT, this week I'll be using MT. I'm alternating week by week. HTH


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I got my bottle of MT this past Saturday(valleyvet ships super fast) and started using it after my poo on Saturday. My hair not only looks thicker but feels thicker. The sparse spot that was in my crown area is not sparse anymore(it feels so thick and lush).


----------



## weaveologist (Oct 2, 2008)

kathy edwards said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I received my OCT today in the mail today 10/1/08, so I will update in a couple of weeks.


 
I got mine yesterday too. Simplified my regimen to OCT/MT/BEEMINE in an applicator bottle but will step it up to everday or every other day as suggested by a LHCF friend.... I am so addicted! I got the nerve to see some fuzz on these horrible edges. Don't let my hair grow back on my edges ladies. My hair is going to be straight back in a ponytail for a month straight! Its so limited not being able to just throw your hair in a ponytail on a lazy day bc your edges are jacked! My head is too big not to have any edges! 

I had the audacity to brush my edges the other day. I was all geeked!


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 2, 2008)

does anyone use MT as DC? I just cannot stick to just doing my scalp every few days especially when that NG kicks in so does anyone just DC? IF so how do you DC with MT? I want some of this so BAD. My hair is so thin and damaged I think I wanna use this as a protein DC? Do you have to immediatly follow up with the moisturizing DC? If so what's a good one to use?


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Oct 2, 2008)

i got my hair braided today,my stylist asked "what have you been using?!" while reading/studying my jar of coconut oil that was on my desk.
 "why?!" i asked back.

because your roots have thickened up a lot, your napps are straighter,your hair is more bouncy,softer,manageable,longer and fuller! need i say anymore"she replied sarcastically.

i showed her my bottle of MT. She asked if she could use my laptop to order herself some 

I let her and she was so excited!!

i noticed myself that my hair has changed a lot. it does not really suffer from shrinkage anymore. its like MT is allowing the true length to show!!!

my next mission is to use a very small amount like just kiya


----------



## missnurselady (Oct 2, 2008)

I noticed the same thing yesterday when I was removing my twist. My new growth is much softer and easier to handle. Im like 16wks + post and Detangling was a breeze, i was even able to blowdry with ease. This is a first, MT is definitely a keeper!



Blaque*Angel said:


> i got my hair braided today,my stylist asked "what have you been using?!" while reading/studying my jar of coconut oil that was on my desk.
> "why?!" i asked back.
> 
> because your roots have thickened up a lot, your napps are straighter,your hair is more bouncy,softer,manageable,longer and fuller! need i say anymore"she replied sarcastically.
> ...


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 2, 2008)

off to get my MT found somewhere that sells it locally. I am so excited.


----------



## apemay1969 (Oct 2, 2008)

Blaque*Angel said:


> i got my hair braided today,my stylist asked "what have you been using?!" while reading/studying my jar of coconut oil that was on my desk.
> "why?!" i asked back.
> 
> because your roots have thickened up a lot, your napps are straighter,your hair is more bouncy,softer,manageable,longer and fuller! need i say anymore"she replied sarcastically.
> ...


 
I noticed that my NG is straighter too.  When I bc'd, I think that I was cutting some of my natural hair with the relaxer because I couldn't tell the difference in some spots.

I too slather the stuff on.  I be just movin' quick with it so that I can put my moisturizer on, twist up and go to bed.


----------



## voyagetome (Oct 2, 2008)

missnurselady said:


> I noticed the same thing yesterday when I was removing my twist. My new growth is much softer and easier to handle. Im like 16wks + post and Detangling was a breeze, i was even able to blowdry with ease. This is a first, MT is definitely a keeper!




Missnurselady and Blaque*Angel,

How are you ladies using MT? Do you put it on everday? Or only in the shower?


----------



## Andy1979 (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok, so I just finished drivin all the way across town and finally got my hands on 2 bottles of MEGA TEK!   Ya'll weren't lying when you said this stuff smell yummy.  I can't wait to try it.

BTW, must be some other LHCFers in the area cause the lady asked me if I was going to use it on my hair and that some other ladies had been in there for the same purpose!


----------



## almondjoi85 (Oct 2, 2008)

I joined this challenge because I got some Mega-tek for free!  Thanks Ebony Eyes!!!  Let me just say, I started when I was about 14-15 weeks post relaxer so I can't really tell if it's working or not.  I'm going to relax my hair next week (maybe) because my new growth is super serious.  1 thing I can say is that after I started the mega-tek the new growth got out of control so I guess it is working.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Oct 2, 2008)

I still learning how to post picture


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, after taking my twists out, my new growth is off the chain, however, it was soft.  At first, I didn't think it was working because I was mixing it.  So, I stopped mixing it and just used it straight, no chasers.  This stuff is the truth.  Now, since I haven't had a touch-up since May, I invested in another horse product called Cowboy Magic to detangle.  That helped a lot!!!  I deep conditioned with the MT, and slept with it on my head with a plastic baggie - as per the directions >>>> "*Mega Tek can also be left on for continuous benefits, such as putting on tail and wrapping it*."  When I woke up the next morning to rinse, applied my Cowboy Magic, I was floored...NO HAIR IN THE COMB!!!!! Then, I moisturized with the MT moisturizing spray, and sealed with Olive Oil.   And yes, I had to use the blow dryer because I didn't want to be late for my weave appointment!  Surely, you ladies can understand!

These are the products that I have by Eqyss:

Mega-Tek Cell Builder
Mega-Tek Shampoo
Mega-Tek Rehydrant Spray - Continuously moisturizes..trust me!

I believe in using the line of products, since they are made to work together, and more importantly, being consistent with usage.


----------



## Beauti515 (Oct 3, 2008)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Well, after taking my twists out, my new growth is off the chain, however, it was soft. At first, I didn't think it was working because I was mixing it. So, I stopped mixing it and just used it straight, no chasers. This stuff is the truth. Now, since I haven't had a touch-up since May, I invested in another horse product called Cowboy Magic to detangle. That helped a lot!!! I deep conditioned with the MT, and slept with it on my head with a plastic baggie - as per the directions >>>> "*Mega Tek can also be left on for continuous benefits, such as putting on tail and wrapping it*." When I woke up the next morning to rinse, applied my Cowboy Magic, I was floored...NO HAIR IN THE COMB!!!!! Then, I moisturized with the MT moisturizing spray, and sealed with Olive Oil. And yes, I had to use the blow dryer because I didn't want to be late for my weave appointment! Surely, you ladies can understand!
> 
> These are the products that I have by Eqyss:
> 
> ...


 
So I can use this TWice a day???? Didnt know that


----------



## carameldiva (Oct 3, 2008)

Beauti515 said:


> So I can use this TWice a day???? Didnt know that



I have actually used this twice a day with great results. Currently only using it once a day. time constraints and pool therapy which ended today- sigh, I was really enjoying it too.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Oct 3, 2008)

missnurselady said:


> I noticed the same thing yesterday when I was removing my twist. My new growth is much softer and easier to handle. Im like 16wks + post and Detangling was a breeze, i was even able to blowdry with ease. This is a first, MT is definitely a keeper!


 
 sounds great

MT definitely is a keeper for me also 

no more pain combing my thick hair


----------



## LovinLocks (Oct 3, 2008)

Do I have the right product.   All this mega-tek talk; I just Googled and came up with some )*_Y*)) for animals hoofs and stuff.

IS THAT IT??????????


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Oct 3, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> I noticed that my NG is straighter too. When I bc'd, I think that I was cutting some of my natural hair with the relaxer because I couldn't tell the difference in some spots.
> 
> I too slather the stuff on. I be just movin' quick with it so that I can put my moisturizer on, twist up and go to bed.


 

i'm glad you also noticed 

wow at not being able to tell the difference between your natural and relaxed hair! 

lol, we must try and use less product. less is more they say!


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Oct 3, 2008)

voyagetome said:


> Missnurselady and Blaque*Angel,
> 
> How are you ladies using MT? Do you put it on everday? Or only in the shower?


 

i put it on my scalp daily

i co wash 3 x a week, sometimes less!

i clarify my hair every two weeks in case of product build up 

hth


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Oct 3, 2008)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Well, after taking my twists out, my new growth is off the chain, however, it was soft. At first, I didn't think it was working because I was mixing it. So, I stopped mixing it and just used it straight, no chasers. This stuff is the truth. Now, since I haven't had a touch-up since May, I invested in another horse product called Cowboy Magic to detangle. That helped a lot!!! I deep conditioned with the MT, and slept with it on my head with a plastic baggie - as per the directions >>>> "*Mega Tek can also be left on for continuous benefits, such as putting on tail and wrapping it*." When I woke up the next morning to rinse, applied my Cowboy Magic, I was floored...NO HAIR IN THE COMB!!!!! Then, I moisturized with the MT moisturizing spray, and sealed with Olive Oil. And yes, I had to use the blow dryer because I didn't want to be late for my weave appointment! Surely, you ladies can understand!
> 
> These are the products that I have by Eqyss:
> 
> ...


 
i have the same!!  also the detangler x2 bottles. i'm wondering if cowboy magic is as good as eqyss detangler?


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Oct 3, 2008)

LovinLocks said:


> Do I have the right product. All this mega-tek talk; I just Googled and came up with some )*_Y*)) for animals hoofs and stuff.
> 
> IS THAT IT??????????


 

its a human cross over product 

it has been used on humans since day one. they also have a pet line,equine line and human line!!!

Ovation cell therapy (almost identical product) is marketed towards humans and is very expensive compared to mega tek cell rebuilder !


----------



## carameldiva (Oct 3, 2008)

LovinLocks said:


> Do I have the right product.   All this mega-tek talk; I just Googled and came up with some )*_Y*)) for animals hoofs and stuff.
> 
> IS THAT IT??????????



Yes, ma'am.


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 3, 2008)

I am so scared this product isn't gonna work for me.I am due for a touchup towards the end of this month. I hope I am pleasently surprised


----------



## apemay1969 (Oct 3, 2008)

Blaque*Angel said:


> i'm glad you also noticed
> 
> *wow at not being able to tell the difference between your natural and relaxed hair! *
> 
> lol, we must try and use less product. less is more they say!


 
Girl, this is a new problem for me.  I don't know if it was because my relaxer was jacked up or the NG is straighter.  I can be a little slow sometimes.


----------



## apemay1969 (Oct 3, 2008)

Am I missing the October thread?  I don't want to start it because dontspeakdefeat is the MT guru.


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 3, 2008)

I finally rinsed it out after having it in a few hours and I am doing a braidout to hide imperfections in my hair for tomorrow night and my hair FEELS stronger and is breaking less. OH I really hope this works. I want thicker hair so bad. I hate my thin damaged ends. I wanna be able to make cute full buns and ponytails.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Oct 4, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> Girl, this is a new problem for me. I don't know if it was because my relaxer was jacked up or the NG is straighter. I can be a little slow sometimes.


 
I think it is because the newgrowth is straighter 

it feels softer.


----------



## ParvaniVida (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi all!

Quick question...are you using water based moisturizers or protein based with your MT or OCT?  Mostly I've been using water-based, but my favorite moisturizer is cantu shea butter grow strong. It does contain some protein.  I wanted to get your opinion about using it along with my MT (and in a few days OCT).  Would it be okay to use it occasionally or should I avoid it altogether?


----------



## carameldiva (Oct 4, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> Am I missing the October thread?  I don't want to start it because dontspeakdefeat is the MT guru.




We are continuing this thread until DSD decides it is too big and starts a new one, don't think that will be any time soon. Thanks, though.


----------



## Evalina1 (Oct 4, 2008)

I am using Mega Tek and I noticed my hair texture changed!  My new growth is very very soft!  I relaxed my hair aug. 6 and I know it's not too long but my hair is very very soft!!!  I love this stuff!!!  My hair is thicker and softer but not longer


----------



## 4mia (Oct 4, 2008)

well i think my edges are filling in. I will have to post a before and after pic. i started using mt 2 1/2 weeks ago Im not sure about length, but my hair is thicker and stronger. I already have thick hair so I wasnt really going for that but i dont care.

im still applying 2-3 days at night then i wash.

i have the cowboy magic also.


----------



## Casarela (Oct 4, 2008)

im in braids ...and it hasnr been long enough for me to comment BUT I see a change in my NG usually at that time I dont see THAT much growth which I do now plus my NG is sawwwwwwwwft. I hope this will be a good investment in the long run.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 4, 2008)

I miss this being a sticky 

I figured I need to post an update pic of my nape area to keep us all encouraged.

5 week progress:

Aug 29: http://public.fotki.com/jamaicalovely/megatek/aug_sep2008/img0358.html

Oct 3: http://public.fotki.com/jamaicalovely/megatek/aug_sep2008/week42.html

More photos are in my fotki.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 4, 2008)

That's fabulous JamaicaLovely!!!  Just - WOW! It's a whole lotta new hair back there!


----------



## Princess4real (Oct 4, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> I miss this being a sticky
> 
> I figured I need to post an update pic of my nape area to keep us all encouraged.
> 
> ...


 
Proof that this product works!!!


----------



## phyl73 (Oct 4, 2008)

Yay!!!  It's on it's way.  I wanted to post update pics, but am in a weave also.  I can show my nape and sides progress.  I decided to keep the weave until November 1st and then post some updates.  I say that now, but think I will have a fro under this weave that won't lay down!  I wouldn't complain though.  I will wear it out for about a week and then put in another sew-in until January.  It will be one year for me one LHCF in November.  I'm trying to hold out on cutting off my permed ends until I reach APL or until I finish my Masters in October 2009.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 4, 2008)

Ladies I know I have been slow to update the names on the list but I have been so busy the past couple of weeks. I have barely been on hear. I am updating the list this weekend so after Sunday if you name is not on there send me a pm and I will update the same day you remind me. All others I will update once a week. Thanks-DSD


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Oct 4, 2008)

can i use ORS Replenishing Pak as a dc while using MT, is it considered a protein?


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 4, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> That's fabulous JamaicaLovely!!!  Just - WOW! It's a whole lotta new hair back there!



Thanks, where are your pics?


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 4, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Thanks, where are your pics?



 Meh, I haven't been taking any.  I tried to take some today, and just couldn't get anything I was happy with. I'll start up again once I get my progress shirt, though.


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 4, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> I miss this being a sticky
> 
> I figured I need to post an update pic of my nape area to keep us all encouraged.
> 
> ...


 
That is fantastic progress!!


----------



## phyl73 (Oct 4, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Meh, I haven't been taking any.  I tried to take some today, and just couldn't get anything I was happy with. I'll start up again once I get my *progress shirt*, though.


 

To the bolded, did you order it from Mane and Chic?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 4, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> Am I missing the October thread?  I don't want to start it because dontspeakdefeat is the MT guru.


I am starting it tomorrow. I have been swamped this week. No time at all. Until then.


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 4, 2008)

phyl73 said:


> To the bolded, did you order it from Mane and Chic?



No, I got mine from DSD - she's still selling them in the Hair Exchange forum.....


----------



## knottyaaverage (Oct 4, 2008)

IS IT OK TO USE ALTER EGO HERB EGO DROPS ON THE SCALP IN THE MORNING AND THEN MT AT NIGHT DAILY? I'M TRYING TO GET THE PATCH IN THE BACK OF MY HEAD TO GROW BACK AS QUICK AS POSSIBLE AND I ALSO WANT TO GROW A HEALTHEIR HEAD OF HAIR. MY DOMINICAN BEAUTICIAN SUGGESTED THE DROPS. I USED IT THIS MORNING AND JUST FININSHED MT'ING. IM TWO WEEKS INTO MT'ING


----------



## grnidmonster (Oct 4, 2008)

ok. I took pictures after my wash. My growth you cant see because I take my pics when I get out of the shower. I will straighten and take a pic for future comparison. I have gotten a lot of thickness which is extremely surprisising to me because when you think about it, thickening the shaft of the hair after it has grown out of the scalp should be almost impossible but, it has happened. I have also gotten lots of new growth on my scalp which has really helped fill in my bald and thin spots. I am a long way from where I was when I got sick but, I am moving in that direction praise God. Just as important, you ladies have been so inspirational in lifting me out of what I can now look back and see as a pretty deep depression, may God heap his blessings on you, as each of you has done to me.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Oct 5, 2008)

I haven't checked in with this thread in awhile, but I'm still a satisfied MT user. I've been using it since end of June. 

While I cut 3" inches off of my hair last month  - mostly thin ends  - I remain confident that my hair will grow back stronger and thicker. 

After using it for these past couple of months, I can see a clear line of demarcation where my hair that has grown in using MT is noticeably thicker - even after relaxing. I am a very happy, satisfied customer. I don't plan on discontinuing use of MT ever.

ETA: I now have no need to use protein conditioner at all anymore. And my hair is virtually breakage free.


----------



## juju (Oct 5, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> I miss this being a sticky
> 
> I figured I need to post an update pic of my nape area to keep us all encouraged.
> 
> ...


 
Wow ! that is lots of progress !


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Oct 5, 2008)

great progress jamaicalovely 

how exactly do you MT?


----------



## Mynappturalme (Oct 5, 2008)

Here are my pics, the first one was taken 5/28 the send one was taken 9/28 I believe.  I posted this in another thread. I wasn't consistent with the MT, but I will be for now on after looking at everyone's progress.  Even my children's hair has gained alot of length.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 5, 2008)

wow, nice progress


----------



## flowinlocks (Oct 5, 2008)

Mynappturalme said:


> Here are my pics, the first one was taken 5/28 the send one was taken 9/28 I believe. I posted this in another thread. I wasn't consistent with the MT, but I will be for now on after looking at everyone's progress. Even my children's hair has gained alot of length.


 

great progress!!!


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 5, 2008)

Mynapp. Good Progress. Did u say u use MT on your children's hair? How old are they and do you think it's safe? I was thinking about using this on my baby's hair as well but wanted to research first. She's almost 2 1/2.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Oct 5, 2008)

Mynappturalme said:


> Here are my pics, the first one was taken 5/28 the send one was taken 9/28 I believe. I posted this in another thread. I wasn't consistent with the MT, but I will be for now on after looking at everyone's progress. Even my children's hair has gained alot of length.


 

great progress...length and thickness!!!!!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Oct 5, 2008)

Blaque*Angel said:


> great progress jamaicalovely
> 
> how exactly do you MT?



I just use an applicator bottle to apply to my scalp.  I co wash every 3 days.

I'm really loving this MT.  It's making my hair so thick and growing in my edges nicely.


----------

